# Hobby World Elec.and Nitro Touring Car Action



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Post away!!! I want to see this Nitro thing take off I want to buy one and won't unless I can race it so you guy's keep doing your thing.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Are the Nitro guy's running foams or take offs???


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Foams I would imagine.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Foams for nitro touring...so get some nitro shoes lol


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Oh and thanks for another HW thread & get that tundra truck ready for oval I'm painting mine today.....:freak:


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

rcgen said:


> Oh and thanks for another HW thread & get that tundra truck ready for oval I'm painting mine today.....:freak:


I didn't get it from Malin this week it's going to be next fri.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Eugene when are you going to come out and play


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

rcgen said:


> Eugene when are you going to come out and play


Are you talking to yourself again????lol


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Don't be surprise if I answer myself


----------



## bubba h (Sep 16, 2004)

jaco nitroshoes 40f 42r


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

bubba h said:


> jaco nitroshoes 40f 42r


There you go Chris...an answer from a nitro guy so go ahead and get a car...you know every third Saturday they will run and when we switch to Saturdays for the winter.....hmm every weekend racing with the big boys...image that...


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah I am working on it . having a hard time deciding which car to get.
NTC3
Ofna CD3/LD3
Gs Vision 
Any input from the nitro boys would be appreciated


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

This is My old home town track. Fort Meyers FL. home of the Winter Nats. You need alota gear lol


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

rcgen said:


> Eugene when are you going to come out and play



Still "working" on it  

Having to stay away mostly though until I am sure I can come back that night or something lol. Kills me to go up there to just watch. But I am hoping it will be soon!


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Chris I found a sitter and a table, save me some space under the EZ-Up!


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Poppa Ray said:


> Chris I found a sitter and a table, save me some space under the EZ-Up!


ok man!!


----------



## MCSEDanny (Oct 18, 2004)

Hello I'm Danny Bracken for any of the old timers that may remember me. Well I'm back into RC after being out for a good many years. Anyone still racing like John Steed, ?Joe? Marlowe

I'm living in Atlanta now and just started racing at www.tfbraceway.com and still back trips back to Jax to see friends and family and would like to see if there is any Nitro Touring racing going on at HW. I got out of the hobby before they paved the off road track and would like to try and run down there when visiting. What is the schedule?

I'm running a Serpent 710 until we start running indoors due to the cool weather and then will be running a RC12L4 4Cell


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

Chris this is a no brainer Nirto TC3 all the way!!!!!!


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Your name doesn't sound familiar but I am not usually good with names but faces...Malin and Marlowe still races at HW with a couple of seasoned guys that came back after a long vacation like myself, Butts (tm), Meridith. Nitro racing was just added to our third Saturday schedule...HW still races the weekly Friday night unless we have a Saturday race...the next Saturday will be 20Nov04...


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Rook looked pretty good Fri. for a helicopter pilot!!!lol Hope he comes back more often him, Tom and John put on a good show.


----------



## BryanW92 (Dec 3, 2003)

I took the XXX-S over to HW today for the first time in about 6 weeks. What's with the track layout? I tried to figure out a way to use the whole thing and still run over the scoring loop and couldn't find a way. Was it modifed by the nitro guys this weekend or are you running something different now?


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

It's still the same except after the sweeper you come straight out onto the oval and head towards the scoring loop and turn right into the touring course...there is a section we no longer use which is right above the little oval.


----------



## BryanW92 (Dec 3, 2003)

That was the only way that made sense to me too. But, its a shame to give up that bit of track. What kind of lap times are you running on the new layout with 19T?


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I think they were running low to mid 11. Rook probably had a high 10 car but his transponder wasn't working so it was a manual count. The change was done went the nitro guys were running. They actually was using the entire track oval and road course. Then the electric guys decided to leave the track like it was and only race the inside


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

Where Are The Touring Guys Hidding And Are You Ever Going To Come Play Agian???????????????????????????????????


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Yea, one day when I figure out how to make $500 less a month than what I make now reappear lol.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

DEEPBLUE said:


> Where Are The Touring Guys Hidding And Are You Ever Going To Come Play Agian???????????????????????????????????


Waiting on the TC4 to be released


----------



## racer56 (Nov 29, 2001)

*out to play*

will be back soon!! deepblue.. what are you running in t/c 27t or 19t ??


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

allright guys this is the sale of a lifetime. I have a factory Team TC3 complete car brand new ran only up and down my street. the car is sweet it comes with

Factory team polished hinge pins 
" " blue shock bushings 
" " blue servo mounts 
" " graphit battery spacer
RPM front bumper
RPM ball cups 
Novak GT7
JR digital servo DS8417

2 painted PARMA Alpha bodies 
a nike shoe box full of TRC foam tires purples and plaid cyan and magentas

plus manny spare parts!!!!!!!!!!!!

$400.00 firm $440.00 with futaba Fm reciever.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

Brand New IRS Rug Rat 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

this is a sweet car. it is and IRS black graphite roller

it has all brand new parts on it and was built from the chassis up it has

IRS blue lowered pod plates
IRS big ring axle with blue 3 bolt hubs
Silva blue center shock 
KSG blue servo mounts
new associated frontend

this car has 12 batterry packs on it all @ last years snowbirds

$200.00 firm buy pays actual shipping charges

[email protected]


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

I am running an X-RAY and we are running 19t c2's.


----------



## racer56 (Nov 29, 2001)

ok,no 27t


----------



## rcovalracer (Aug 17, 2003)

*Nov. 13-14th*

Showdown On The East Coast1/10 6 Cell Stock Touring
1/10 Touring Nitro


----------



## bubba h (Sep 16, 2004)

was up fellas i heard that they have switch to saturday racing. is that true ?


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Not till early Dec.


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

bubba h said:


> was up fellas i heard that they have switch to saturday racing. is that true ?


We race the third sat. of each mounth. The next race should be the 20th. Come out and have some fun with us. Nitro starts around 3 or 4 o'clock pm and the oval and on-road elec. starts at 7:00 pm.


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

racer56 said:


> ok,no 27t


No 27t we have been having fun running the 19t plus most guys have a few laying around.


----------



## NitroRacer (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey guys...Im thinking about getting back into racing electric TC. I have a TC3. Any advice on a good setup for the HW track. Hopefully ill be about to get out there for some practice soon


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

I got the p.t. in to day. I may have gotten a couple extra. They are still $71.50 instead of $84 from AMB.
Thanks,
John


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Left and right turns?*

Where have all the touring racers gone? Hmm? I still see them at the track they're just not running their touring cars at this time. 

I think a road course only event scheduled on a day when there were no conflicting races anywhere within 200 miles could draw some people in for a shootout on a smaller scale. Like the few people who have actually bought 12th scale cars lately. Where are they planning on running them? I still want to run my TC3 and since I won another 6cell pack in the raffle friday night that makes 6 packs I have to run. Hmm? 6 pack? That kinda has a nice sound to it does'nt it? 

If a road course only event were run the track could be changed slightly to use parts of the oval that really cant be done when racing both oval and road on the same day/night. 

While racing at RPM the last time I had several people ask about touring, 12th scale and nitro in Jax so maybe there would be an interest, Seems a lot of people have heard we're having a good time here and maybe they want in on the fun too.


----------



## BryanW92 (Dec 3, 2003)

I quit racing for a number of reasons. 

(deleted a bunch of whining)

I was abducted by aliens and they took my cars away.

(Is that more positive, Bear?)


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

How many nitro guys are planing to race on the 20th at HW????


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

bryan92,
first of all do you do any thing other than whine?every post i see of yours is so negitive.ypu complain about everything.as for more oval practing than touring,that is true.theres 45 oval cars and 5 touring cars.do the math.the touring cars practice every week without a problem.
as for the 19t motor it will only go as fast as you squeeze the trigger!!!
and for the so called pros running into you im sure it was all our/there fought.i mean you sound perfect in every way!i myself and a few others gave up racing touring to give some other guys a chance to win on race nite and everyone else quit as well.i will be getting a new touring car real soon and plan on racing it every week at hobbyworld.
i dont mean to be so harsh but just read your own posts and look how much whinning you are doing.also once we go to daytime racing we will have more touring cars so touring will be back!!! bear yarbrough(race director)


----------



## bubba h (Sep 16, 2004)

i will be racing nitro on the 20th


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

Possiable HW schedule don't hold me to this till either BEAR (xxps) or John Hart (deepblue) confirm. 

looking at the calander you have this friday night the 12th them Sat the 20th then firday the 26th. and from what Bear has said starting Dec 4th it will be saturday shows which are the 4th, 11th, 18, then it looks like we'll be off till the 8th of Jan because of Christmas and new years fall on saturday. just my .17 cents


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

thats the plan dave


----------



## polachjm (Nov 3, 2003)

Hello, its been a long time since I posted here. Hope the racing is going well. Its freezing where I am.

Jason


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

This weekend Saturday, 20Nov04 racing starts with nitro then soon after electric.


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

Well another weekend with only two elec. touring. I guess Stoney and I will battle for the points because no one else wants to play with us but I may have another racer to play with us for a little while. Dont be skered just bring it and drive it like you stole it.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I want to play but my car has that "illegal" brushless "stock" motor. Can I race with you guys?


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Anyone planning on going to the Super Regional race at Superior Hobbies in Orlando/Casselberry/Altemonte Springs? Not sure what city it. lol I am plan on going. Its scheduled for 4-5Dec04


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

rcgen said:


> Anyone planning on going to the Super Regional race at Superior Hobbies in Orlando/Casselberry/Altemonte Springs? Not sure what city it. lol I am plan on going. Its scheduled for 4-5Dec04


Casselberry!


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Good nitro race and a good showing for elec. guy's too. That was nice to see . I remember having to run 2 full mains in touring......Those were the days


----------



## racer56 (Nov 29, 2001)

*this weekend*

will they be racing this weekend???


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

HW is racing this Friday, November 26. The following weekend, we will be racing our winter schedule on Saturdays check out the website for info: http://www.racewayathobbyworld.tk


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

rcgen- I might have some spare power for the super regionals.Just waiting for my team mate to find out if he has to work that weekend. I wouldn't get there until late friday or early saturday morning(7am).


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks BullFrog...I'll be there Friday night hopefully in time to get some track time.


----------



## rcovalracer (Aug 17, 2003)

*Virtual Racing*

Can't wait for Friday or Saturday night ???  

http://www.virtualrc.com/default.asp


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Uh huh!*

I got number 914 right here.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

David Butts said:


> I got number 914 right here.


I found ya.....


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Got alot of Novak stuff - Cyclone TC, Atom*,GT7*, GT7,XXL fm recievers.
* reconditioned and coming in friday.Also Batteries.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Are the Nitros going to be there this week. Or the race in orlando??


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

They should be at HW. Orlando is an electric on-road. I believe Jeff Keeton & Charlie Brown are going to Orlando.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't want to here any crying from the nitro guys when HW goes back to friday night racing in the spring.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Congrats to Bobby Phillips for his win at the Super Regional On Road. Here the link to the results http://www.fseara.org/2004results/SuperiorSuperREgion2004.htm 

I had fun....


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

davepull said:


> I don't want to here any crying from the nitro guys when HW goes back to friday night racing in the spring.


THATS RIGHT. Not one nitro guy showed up last weekend and all were told that we will be running on sat. untile feb..


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

anther race day goes buy with no nitro support???????? where are all those guys who said we need nitro racing?????????


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

davepull said:


> anther race day goes buy with no nitro support???????? where are all those guys who said we need nitro racing?????????


No Dave we had two guys show up but the did not see other nitro drivers so they left, so you are right there still were no nitro racing and not much nitro support.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

ahhhhhhhhhhh the peaceful thread!!!!!! i knew i liked on road better anyways.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Got that right!!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Bear, 
Seen the new on road track at Newred? I see they have a touring novice class lined up....right up my alley lol.

Just curious as to the size or how the layout looks.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

i havent seen it as of yet.there first race is this sunday.i wish i could go but it so close to christmas.

when u comming out of retirement??????


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Planning on the Jan 8 race. Want to go out some next week and practice, and see how that goes lol.


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Got my TC2 back from Novak, now I'm one receiver away from running touring again.


----------



## racer56 (Nov 29, 2001)

*newred track*

hi where is the newred track at


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

ocala http://www.newredhobbies.com/


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm not selling the Losi any more. Guess i just needed a brake, now I'm "back in the ring to take another swing"!


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

another week goes by and once again no nitro support. man I just can't believe that after all the crying from the nitro guys about racing.


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

davepull said:


> another week goes by and once again no nitro support. man I just can't believe that after all the crying from the nitro guys about racing.


All I can say is the nitro guys need to muster the troops. We love seeing them out there and they draw extra spectators to the event. Three cars makes a class and we're more than happy to support them when they show. Last few outings we had just two guys show and leave before the quals. Guys that show all the time need to get the # for the other guys and peer pressure the crap out of them to show. Thi is Sat afternoon at what seems to be the largest/fastest track in N.FL w/ the latest LCS avail. It's your show guys you need to put it on!!!!


----------



## NitroRacer (Nov 26, 2002)

Id love to come out and run nitro but im engine less at the moment. Whats a good base setup for an electric TC3? Im planning on going out for some practice on thursday or sunday depending on work. Will anyone be out there?


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

go with the kit standard setup or like the book tells yah to build it. just make these changes 2+2 block in the rear run .063 sway bars. run blue front springs and gold rears and put the batt forward.


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

davepull said:


> put the batt forward.


Dude, he said "run nitro" !


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

NitroRacer said:


> Id love to come out and run nitro but im engine less at the moment.* Whats a good base setup for an electric TC3?* Im planning on going out for some practice on thursday or sunday depending on work. Will anyone be out there?


JA focker~!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

davepull said:


> JA focker~!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow, uh my bad!!!!!!!!!!!! :dude:


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

lay off the sauce


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

It's the holidays baby, 'tis the season to try and convince the wife a mistletoe belt buckle is funny when you wake her up at 3:30am. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Anyone up for some 1/12 on road. Got mine built and need to get some track time before the first state race.


----------



## BryanW92 (Dec 3, 2003)

I had my new 1/12th scale car at the track on Friday. Do we run 4 cell 19T or 4 cell Stock at HW?


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

19t gear it about a 33/100


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

When I get 10 orders or more for p.t. I will order more. Please let me know asap how many you would like and when I get 10 I will order. The first two orders I paid for them up front. I would like to get at lest 1/2 up front before I order agian.
Thanks,
John
P.S. Please e-mail with your orders. [email protected]


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Anyone still interested in racing? how did you guys like 19T?


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I am. I need all the track time I can get. I am doing the state on road series in prep for the nationals held in October at Speedline.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

So you wanna stick with 19T or back to stock? Wait a minute....you talking 1/12th or 1/10th?

I want to race but if no one is interested then I will start planning the out of town trips and saving the money lol.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

It don't matter to me 19t or stock. I am running both 1/12 & 1/10. I want to go to the stickland races, newred hobbies & superior.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Doubt I will be running HW every weekend. I think I am going to spend a bit more time in Ocala if that pans out like I am hoping. Probably headed down there this weekend to check it out on Sunday.


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Well I can honestly say I'd prefer the 19t it seems a lot easier to be fast! after a 3 month break I went out and ran just two laps slower than Bear. With no wrenching or tuning! Of course The motor was peaking early in the straight maybe I should go up a few teeth!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Works for me then. I still have 2 unopened C2's so at least I didnt waste any money lol. Took just the oval car out tonight and going to try to get up there with the XRay this week or weekend then back to racing next weekend (15th).


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Just found out I am free this Sat.
(see oval thread)

Anyone racing?


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Had a great time Saturday guys! Looking forward to the next race!! The setup is almost there.....

(had to get this off the 2nd page)


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I am running this Saturday anyone else


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I am planning on it....


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

If the t3 shows up tomorrow i may call in sick fri and head to stricklands.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Any news Ray?


This thread needs more cowbell.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I just think Jax/HW has too many threads on here


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

New92 said:


> Any news Ray?
> 
> 
> This thread needs more cowbell.


Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll the ups driver in my route always seems to hit my house at 2:00 with the packages that MUST be signed for. so i have to go pick it up myself at the ups hub! You know they open at 9:00 am cough cough i may feel a cold coming on!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Gotta say I had a blast again....if it had been about 75 instead of 40 then things would have been perfect lol. Ray, Mike, man your cars were ballistic. Eugene your 1/12 scale was flying too. I cant wait for the points series if the racing is going to be like it was tonight. We all were kicking butt if I must say so. I gotta get better but it was a blast trying to either stay out front or catch up lol. And for the first time, I think, I can say I was legitimately leading some of the time lol.

I dont count the first heat win since Mike and Eugene both broke/and Ray had body issues. But it was fun fun fun.

Good Luck in Tampa Eugene!

(the other Eugene)
Thats still weird looking typing my own name and not talking about myself lol.


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

New92 said:


> (the other Eugene)
> Thats still weird looking typing my own name and not talking about myself lol.


Since he's a bit vertically challenged you can always call him "minime"!:lol:


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Oh boy!*

You touring guys look to be having way too much fun out there. I may have to disable one of the oval cars for some electronics and join y'all soon. 

None of us may ever hit Bears or Dave P's times butt(tm) do we have to? I didnt think so either. I havent broken anything worth talking about on my oval car(s) lately and associated called me and said they were having some money problems and wanted to know when I was going to start running my TC3 again. 

You know what sound a TC3 makes when it hit's the pipe at HW? Cha ching! As in the cash register noise.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I had a blast running both cars in a race enviroment for the first time. It's hard when go to the track after work and practice and you really don't know how you are doing. Those 1/12 are fast. Looks like littler critters running around wild. I need to learn more about tire setup, but I wasn't expecting to run it yesterday so I left the other tires at home.
The RDX well...excellent car right out of the box and no aftermarket parts except for the extended front bumper from a TC3 for prevent breaking an "A" arm. Still broke one...good thing I picked up two bags of them. Seems like touring is picking back up should be fun. I may be doing the on-road thing regularly.
Oh 1/12 is eight minutes long....that is long but double the fun if you make it to the end


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*$$$$*



rcgen said:


> Those 1/12 are fast. Looks like littler critters running around wild.
> Seems like touring is picking back up should be fun. I may be doing the on-road thing regularly. Oh 1/12 is eight minutes long....that is long but double the fun if you make it to the end


You have to look at the econmics of racing the different classes. Yes I have a calculator handy so here we go. If you race oval one class. $15 and thats 12 minutes of racing for $1.25 per minute. Two oval classes will set you back $20 so thats $.83 per minute. If your name is Short and you run three classes thats 36 minutes and you'll pay $25 and or $.69 for each one of them . 

Hmm that looks pretty good now lets look at road course. 10th scale(touring) one class $15 two heats and a main at 5 minutes each is $1.00 per minute.
Ok now throw in your 2nd entry for 12th scale with two heats and a main at 8 minutes and for a second car you're up to $20 total now and you get 39 minutes total on track time for $.51 per minute. So there you have it, Parts and cars nonwithstanding touring and 12th scale is cheaper to race than oval. 

Notice I said cheaper to race, Not maintain so if you're real careful and dont break anything running two cars is really cheaper than just one so take this info to the wifey and show her that you really should have another car and when she says no just point out the 39 pairs of shoes and 17 purses she has in her closet and say, Hey I'm the man and that's what I'm going to do! Then politely ask her for the check book.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

I'll be racing touring car again by the end of april. got to get ready for the nats!!!!!!


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

davepull said:


> I'll be racing touring car again by the end of april. got to get ready for the nats!!!!!!


Kool DaveP


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Sweet,

so we have:
Eugene G
Ray
Eugene B
Mike S
Stoney
eventually Dave
Bryan
Butts (TM)

looks like touring may be making a comeback hopefully...back to the days of 2 mains lol


----------



## BryanW92 (Dec 3, 2003)

You can add me to the list of touring drivers beginning in February.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks again Dave for rewiring that ESC. Car at least LOOKS faster lol.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Hey?*



New92 said:


> Sweet,
> 
> so we have:
> Eugene G
> ...


I'm planning on doing some road racing after Da'birds too. Add my name to that list and you have the makings for some pretty spectacular crashes.


----------



## BryanW92 (Dec 3, 2003)

Has anyone ever had their Novak Millennium Pro charger lose its mind? During Saturday's first qualifier, my car started a little slow and by the 3rd minute, I was out of power. I pulled the car, figuring it was a motor or ESC problem. I had charged all three of my batteries at the track and the car had no juice with any of them.

I gave up and went home and finally discovered Saturday night that profile #1 on my charger had changed to 6C NiCd 7.0a. I discharged the batteries and recharged them on the correct settings and got all my power back.

It figures. My first race in 8 months and my charger goes crazy! Hopefully, I can try again next weekend.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Yeppers!*



BryanW92 said:


> Has anyone ever had their Novak Millennium Pro charger lose its mind? During Saturday's first qualifier, my car started a little slow and by the 3rd minute, I was out of power. I pulled the car, figuring it was a motor or ESC problem. I had charged all three of my batteries at the track and the car had no juice with any of them.
> 
> I gave up and went home and finally discovered Saturday night that profile #1 on my charger had changed to 6C NiCd 7.0a. I discharged the batteries and recharged them on the correct settings and got all my power back.
> 
> It figures. My first race in 8 months and my charger goes crazy! Hopefully, I can try again next weekend.


Hey Bryan. it was good to see you back at the track racing and a shame you left. Yes My Millenium pro went bonkers on me but never worked again unlike yours. Mine charged a pack pefectly then when I repeaked it would only charge at 1/2 amp and never worked again. I bought a used LRP and have never given the Novak another thought. My Novak when working was flawless but it quit with no hooplah or warning. Electronics? You gotta lov'em


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

I am rebuilding Vals POS TC3 anyone got some treaded shock bodies for cheap?? probly won't race every week but every now in then I want to turn right.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I am about to put both TC3s back together and sell a package deal with tires, motors, bodies everything. Its all used but everyone keep an ear out for someone wanting a car to run with a parts car or for a few dollars and/or parts 2 complete cars. 

Rebuilt everything on the XRay with the new chassis but exhausted all of my fornt end parts so gotta raise some money to race on and order more spares since they are getting scarce.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

How would you guys rate the on road track as far as the asphault: traction, bite, & smoothness. I want to compare it to the other tracks I raced on and most tracks prep their tracks with sugar water or some thing.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Yea, I have been wondering that same thing Eugene. I asked awhile back and George responded with smooth asphault, but I have never been to any other tracks to compare.

So you are doing better than I am lol.

I have always wondered too when looking at setups and recommendations.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

moderate traction light bumps. there are very few bumps on the unroad track the biggest being at the end up the straight.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I wouldn't say the track is smooth or at least consistent. There are bumps but thats probably due to the slight banking in the turns and it being a very large track. I am assuming they were not able to run a very large roller on it when it was built.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

I like to describe the track in one solid word that fits it the best. DIRTY


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

yah dirt is the biggest problem. seeing as oval is the major thing being raced sometimes the road course gets the shaft. the one thing that can make you look good and your car is tire additives. I always used trinity death grip cleaner and traction. it makes the car stuck for those first few laps.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Dave You decide on a car yet?? I know you'll just buy a TC4 and factory Team it Yourself. It will cost a little more but you'll do in anyways. After the Birds I need to bring the TC3 over 4 an over haul. I just can't free up the drivetrain like my other one. I think it's the grease in the wheel bearings and the drive shaft bearings that are holding up progress.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

So sray it out...duh! lol
one thing you can do to is leave off the inside seal on the bearings. Will free it up but you will have to clean them more often. Depends on which trade off you want.

:nod:


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

New92 said:


> So sray it out...duh! lol
> one thing you can do to is leave off the inside seal on the bearings. Will free it up but you will have to clean them more often. Depends on which trade off you want.
> 
> :nod:


I tried that ya dumba$$ ... Both seals are out of the diff bearing and no shims. I think i need to soak all the teflon sealed bearings . I have miniral spirits but that 's not getting it done.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm about to be done with it and wait to buy the new Yokomo CGM special. I like that car..lol SWEET!


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

Chris this is a list of parts for the tc4 from tower


LXHZB9 Associated TC4 Team Touring Car Kit
LXJHB4 Associated Polished Hard Hinge Pin Set TC4
LXJGY4 Associated Caster Block 4 Degrees TC4 (2)
LXJGZ7 Associated Molded Carbon Component Set TC4
LXJHB2 Associated Anti-Roll Bar Kit TC4 on back order X 2
LXDUS1 Associated Factory Team Body Clips Met Blue Short (6) x 2
LXGHA2 Associated Factory Team Aluminum Servo Mount Blue (2)
LXHEA4 Associated Factory Team Graphite Battery Spacer
LXJHA9 Associated Titanium Turnbuckle Kit w/Wrench

grand total without ship or $30.00 discount is 362.59

now the eye cady and cool stuff

LXJHB5 Associated Lightened Steel Diff Outdrives TC4 X 2
LXJHA1 Associated Motor Mount, Blue Aluminum TC4
LXJHA3 Associated Motor Clamp TC4

LXJHB0 Associated Screw Kit Blue Aluminum TC4
LXJHB6 Associated Aluminum Front Arm Mount Triangle TC4
LXJHB7 Associated Aluminum Front Arm Mount Circle TC4
LXJHB8 Associated Aluminum Rear Arm Mount Square TC4
LXJHB9 Associated Aluminum Rear Arm Mount X-3.0 TC4
LXJHC0 Associated Aluminum Rear Arm Mount X-2.5 TC4
LXJHC1 Associated Aluminum Rear Arm Mount X-2.0 TC4
LXJGZ4 Associated Graphite Battery Strap, Blue w/Chrome Decal
LXGCH4 Associated Clamping Hex Drives TC3/NTC3
LXEPF4 Associated Factory Team Axle Pins (4)


total of cool stuff is 200.56

add that to 362.29 = 563.13 - 30 discount 533.13 without shipping. 

Man that is one expensive car 

you can get the car with and my stuff for 332.29 after discount without shipping
or you could just get the car and the carbon kit and 4 deg hubs tough choices

a FTTC3 for 269.00 is looking better and just as competive. 

the HPI Pro 4 is 310.00 @ stormer and in stock
the corally RDX is 419.00 
the tamiya TRF415 is 459.00
the XRAY T1 factory is 329.95 out of stock
the Yokomo MR4TC CGM IS 279.00 OUT OF STOCK 

and the Schumacher MI 2 is 299.99 on there site


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Wow that's alot for the FT TC4. I already have a TC3 looks like BMI is looking better buy the sec. Or I might just get the YOKE CGM. I like the HPI but the way HPI does there parts is stupid. The Corally and Tamyia are nice cars but that's way more than I wanted to spend.The Schumacher is OK but I don't think it's up to par with alot of other cars.They haven't made anything worth a crap since 98.lol.. I just don't want a stripped TC4 I need to find out how much the JRX-s is going to be. I think I saw it around 300.00 and that's where I wanted to be in price. Now the X-Ray mmmmmmmmmmmmm Shut up Eugene..lol One thing for sure after talking last night I want to do some Touring. Maybe not at HW but some other venues. I just Hate the layout right now, I think it is the worst roadcourse in history of man,...lol And I helped build it..lol


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

One good thing about the XRay though is from day 1 every part released will fit on the older cars. ACtually, there have been very few changes to the car from the first model, not counting the switch from pillow ball to c hub. So, you could always pick up a used one for pretty cheap and then you have the leftover money for whatever you want...
The new model should be out next month and it is going to be a little higher due to the Euro vs USD exchange rate going in the Euro's favor.

Talk to anyone though and they all agree that even the first model is still a very competitive car. (And the BMI conversion is only around 80 bucks if you bought a 199 racer


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

I have said from day one the X-Ray is a class A car. When talking to Bear we came to the conclusion that we probly wouldn't buy one for the same reason. Everybody has them and everybody that has them thinks they have the worlds best rc car ever made and everything else is a P.O.S. ( Kinda like Corvette Owners..lol) . For that reason alone I will buy something else and put the smack down on every X-Ray I come across..... And if I can't Dave P. Or Bear will. Team anti X-Ray LMAO..GET IT ON!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

lol, true its all about the driver. I just like it cause its tough and holds its settings very well. That and just the quality of the build....I know its me and not the car holding me back. Like, I know the car is capable of being dialed and being spot on with handling and adjustments etc. So its just one less thing to worry about.

Now, if I can just find the setup then I should be better lol. I look at it like the day I finished building it about 2 hours before racing. Never driven it before, stock box setup, and turned 2 laps faster than I did the previous week the TC3. The one thing I am having to do now is be smoother. The TC3 you can drive hard...actually it likes to be pushed. The Xray you have to back off and let the car roll....the easier you drive it the faster it goes. I just have to break the habit, but I am getting better lol.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

New92 said:


> lol, true its all about the driver. I just like it cause its tough and holds its settings very well. That and just the quality of the build....I know its me and not the car holding me back. Like, I know the car is capable of being dialed and being spot on with handling and adjustments etc. So its just one less thing to worry about.
> 
> Now, if I can just find the setup then I should be better lol. I look at it like the day I finished building it about 2 hours before racing. Never driven it before, stock box setup, and turned 2 laps faster than I did the previous week the TC3. The one thing I am having to do now is be smoother. The TC3 you can drive hard...actually it likes to be pushed. The Xray you have to back off and let the car roll....the easier you drive it the faster it goes. I just have to break the habit, but I am getting better lol.


All kidding aside it is a great car. But it's like me buying a Vette ..Can't bring my self to do it.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Dave,

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=61784


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

@ UltimateHobbies.com I found the Tamyia TRF 415 for $369.00 . Still alittle high for me but that's a great price for that car.


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Est. street price for the JRXS is 329.00! But I've been doing some thinking about a new car lately and I've come to this conclusion; I'm gonna run the xxxsg+ till they quit making parts for it. I'm not that interested in travelling for the onroad stuff so I don't need a dual deck graphite chassis's stiffness to run at HW and my car is so user friendly I'll keep working on it. On the other hand I'm REALLY looking at a xxxnt ad2 for stricklands and maybe keystone!


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Poppa Ray said:


> Est. street price for the JRXS is 329.00! But I've been doing some thinking about a new car lately and I've come to this conclusion; I'm gonna run the xxxsg+ till they quit making parts for it. I'm not that interested in travelling for the onroad stuff so I don't need a dual deck graphite chassis's stiffness to run at HW and my car is so user friendly I'll keep working on it. On the other hand I'm REALLY looking at a xxxnt ad2 for stricklands and maybe keystone!


my xxx nt is awsome . buy it you'll like it.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

New92 said:


> Dave,
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=61784


 
Chris you should by this car. You know me I can't buy used stuff. from the pictures it looks like this guy knows what he is doing. the car is pretty clean looking with a ton of hop ups Buy it FOCKER buy IT NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Shumacher 99 said:


> my xxx nt is awsome . buy it you'll like it.


If it's in working order I'm thinking of going to Stricklands on the 19th. I'll still be running the T3 for a little while.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

I will be racing touring next time I go to the track. I might be leaving my Oval car behind .....eek!


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

So who all is racing touring this week ???? What happen to John Hart racing touring with us??? OH Johnny Boy???? Break that raggedy X-Ray out for some fun :freak:


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Poppa Ray said:


> If it's in working order I'm thinking of going to Stricklands on the 19th. I'll still be running the T3 for a little while.


What wt shock oil did you use and what tires??? Dave G. was asking? (for the T-3) I'm guessing 30 wt. with edge fronts and step pin rears....


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Shumacher 99 said:


> What wt shock oil did you use and what tires??? Dave G. was asking? (for the T-3) I'm guessing 30 wt. with edge fronts and step pin rears....


My set up may not be the most acurate the track condition was atypical. they were afraid it would rain so they didn't water and rake the track like normal. It was dry dusty hardpack with a lot of bumps I used 35 rear and 25 front for oil and proline r3 edge fronts and r3 holeshot rears. Standard kick up squat and toe. It was pretty loose so i turned my th exp to -75%.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Poppa Ray said:


> My set up may not be the most acurate the track condition was atypical. they were afraid it would rain so they didn't water and rake the track like normal. It was dry dusty hardpack with a lot of bumps I used 35 rear and 25 front for oil and proline r3 edge fronts and r3 holeshot rears. Standard kick up squat and toe. It was pretty loose so i turned my th exp to -75%.


What spring rates??? Gear???


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Current motor rules are the cameleons (19t lock timing), right? Is it because there were no other motors available or no rules at the time? There is another motor available that is almost like the c2, the reedy. I was wondering if it would be legal to use these motors also? Some guys are thinking about coming up here from Orlando to race touring and they mainly run the reedy because thats what they use down there and the state races?


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I vote for any fixed 19 which would include the Reedy, I have been wanting to try it too. Just dont have the money to buy one lol.


Oh yea, the new XRay is out today.....SWEEEETTTT!! I know what car I am buying next lol. Looks a little like the RDX though with the motor mount and the narrow chassis.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Reedy motors suck!!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

:freak: not from what I have heard lol


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Shumacher 99 said:


> Reedy motors suck!!


So why do they suck? Explain....and don't say Reedy = AE


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

rcgen said:


> So why do they suck? Explain....and don't say Reedy = AE


They don't have the RPM 's the C2's have and they Run HOT!! I MEAN HOT. So plan on building it twice as much when your brushes turn every shade of purple.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I have wanted to try one and will probably pick one up when I get some money to spend. And a one way lol.

This is the opinion I see the most about them.....



> This is a very high torque motor. It does not spin as fast as a C2 but geared right it is faster than a C2 on the track. The 19T class in the Florida State series is huge. The Reedy Quad 19 is the motor most racers choose. In sedan on most tracks in FL we run a 5.62 to 6.00 final drive depending on how big the track is. I run a 5.72:1 at my local track. The ratio sounds crazy but it works. Paul Wynn won the 19T Nats in Portland with a Reedy Quad 19 geared 5.62:1.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Good to be back !!! Ray I had a hole in my tire WTF..........LMAO


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Shumacher 99 said:


> Good to be back !!! Ray I had a hole in my tire WTF..........LMAO


I'll try not to let it happen again! It's hard to punt someone unless they're right in front of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WehnerRacer (Mar 28, 2004)

Hey Guys...havent been in this thread almost never but... for a TC3 what shock colors do you think it should have at our track...and camber and toe-in stuff...i might just put my car back together for just a run or two to see if i like it...the only reason i stopped is because i could not tweak it at all. LMK


----------



## WehnerRacer (Mar 28, 2004)

oh ya i want a losi and i have a TC3..im not good enought for a tc3...once hitting the pipe its over :freak: but i guess ill give it a try


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

WehnerRacer said:


> oh ya i want a losi and i have a TC3..im not good enought for a tc3...once hitting the pipe its over :freak: but i guess ill give it a try


The trick I keep hearing everyone use is put Losi c-hubs and carriers front and back. They fit right on I think and they aren't as fragile as AE!


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

WehnerRacer said:


> oh ya i want a losi and i have a TC3..im not good enought for a tc3...once hitting the pipe its over :freak: but i guess ill give it a try


40 WT. Oil #3 piston in shocks. blues in the front golds in the back. Last time I looked at your car the gear mesh was all jacked up and you had alot of bad bearings so address that before hand. TC3 is still a good car and is user friendly. Bring it to the track after you have gone through it and I will show you a trick for getting the tweak out. If it is going to cost alot to fix the issues in it let (like 50 to 75 bucks) Eugene G. know because he has a ready to go TC3 for a good price it's just a roller but real clean. Threaded shocks and some extra parts.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Yea, on that deal about the car and parts....about 2 complete cars actually lol. 

As far as durability, definitely losi rear hubs, steering blocks, and caster blocks.

BRP bumper, nerfwings, too


----------



## WehnerRacer (Mar 28, 2004)

I have threaded shocks and losi carries, i think i fixed the mesh problem last time....but we'll see


----------



## WehnerRacer (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks chris your the man


----------



## WehnerRacer (Mar 28, 2004)

What arm mounts should i be using F+2 or something else??


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

WehnerRacer said:


> What arm mounts should i be using F+2 or something else??


Yeah, I don't know what your asking just bring the car to the track.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I can't remember which mounts I had on my car but F+2 sounds right. 2 degrees of kickup would be ok for that track. What caster blocks are you running?


----------



## WehnerRacer (Mar 28, 2004)

New92 said:


> I can't remember which mounts I had on my car but F+2 sounds right. 2 degrees of kickup would be ok for that track. What caster blocks are you running?


thats the problem i dont remmeber what caster blocks im running becuase i havent messed with the car in such a long time. I was thinking about just changin out everything that is on the car that i dont know the degrees of...


----------



## WehnerRacer (Mar 28, 2004)

Shumacher 99 said:


> Yeah, I don't know what your asking just bring the car to the track.


Will do......


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Now maybe I want the JRXS ...mmmmmmmmm I don't know . It will be the MI2 or the Losi I just can't decide on which one...What do you guy's think?


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

From what I have read so far the JRXS is so far looking to be mainly a carpet car. Losi says it works great on both but team guys cant find the handle on asphault. (just from what I have read)


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

New92 said:


> From what I have read so far the JRXS is so far looking to be mainly a carpet car. Losi says it works great on both but team guys cant find the handle on asphault. (just from what I have read)


well I found it for 319. at Jakes that's still up there but the MI2 is about the same. I guess you get what you pay for. I have to wait until uncle sam gives me my money back anyway so I have time to think it over. One thing is certain if the spokesman for AE (Dave P) tells you the TC4 is a POS then you know I won't touch it with a 199.99 dollar pole.lol


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Shumacher 99 said:


> well I found it for 319. at Jakes that's still up there but the MI2 is about the same. I guess you get what you pay for. I have to wait until uncle sam gives me my money back anyway so I have time to think it over. One thing is certain if the spokesman for AE (Dave P) tells you the TC4 is a POS then you know I won't touch it with a 199.99 dollar pole.lol


The JRXS and the MI2 may be comparable cars on their own but when was the last time you saw Schumacher parts in a local store (without asking to see the bin behind the counter)? I was pretty jazzed about the JRXS but then I figure there are no tracks I run on smooth enough to warrant that high grade chassis and I've got too much stuff for the XXXS G+. Might be cool though if you are in the market for a new car!


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

ray hit the nail on the head not even the tc4 is stocked what a joke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Heck for that matter not much of the TC3 is stocked. there were plenty of times I needed something and either they didnt have it or I bought the last one.

And when you order through them.....well, lets say waiting for at least 2 weeks is normal. If I have to have things ordered anyway, I will just get the car I want and then order spares shipped to my house.

When I first started LHS stock was a factor. No more.


----------



## WehnerRacer (Mar 28, 2004)

I deleted a post of mine but i cant delete the whole thing


----------



## WehnerRacer (Mar 28, 2004)

Ray what off-road cars/trucks do you race out there at stricklands....it looks like so much fun..


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

You guy's are taking this way to serious. Hw is not a race shop. Never has been never will be. They sell trains , models , rockets , planes etc. They get some stuff but not enough to be called a race shop. You know this so why do you get worked up about it. Nothing you say or do on this board or any other that will change it. Life is just easier when you except it and move on . If you need something and you know they won't have it,order it. Unless you live in Orlando and can go to supieror everyday (which is everyone else) You get on line and order what you need. If every city had hobby shops like superior there wouldn't be online hobby shops. Now don't get me wrong I hate going in there and they never have what I want most of the time. But there is nothing I can do about it so I ask Rook to order it or I go home and order it. 

Now with that said ya Loosers the 26th is stricklands Touring race who's in ????


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

WehnerRacer said:


> Ray what off-road cars/trucks do you race out there at stricklands....it looks like so much fun..


If you bring it you could probably run it as long as the other racers in the class agree it's coll. This is not a ROAR track so they aren't all the stuffy about equip. One guy rana brushless in elec stock buggy last time I was there. In elec it's usually stock truck and buggy. There is also Nitro monster trucks, stadium trucks, and 1/8 buggies. I'm going this weekend (Sat 19th, gates open @ 2:00pm) http://daytona-rc.homeip.net/ They have power and grilled burgers and dogs and the bathrooms aren't made of plastic. Hey Chris what does your bro say is the truck ready? What about you Travis are you and your kids interested? See ya there Bear. Oh and Chris I might be interested in the 26th also. maybe if we got to a different track I can whoop up on ya :lol: !


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Poppa Ray said:


> If you bring it you could probably run it as long as the other racers in the class agree it's coll. This is not a ROAR track so they aren't all the stuffy about equip. One guy rana brushless in elec stock buggy last time I was there. In elec it's usually stock truck and buggy. There is also Nitro monster trucks, stadium trucks, and 1/8 buggies. I'm going this weekend (Sat 19th, gates open @ 2:00pm) http://daytona-rc.homeip.net/ They have power and grilled burgers and dogs and the bathrooms aren't made of plastic. Hey Chris what does your bro say is the truck ready? What about you Travis are you and your kids interested? See ya there Bear. Oh and Chris I might be interested in the 26th also. maybe if we got to a different track I can whoop up on ya :lol: !


I doubt it, but you could try...lol lets go!! 26th gonna be fun. Also the xxx nt is getting paint by focker this week . that was the last thing I had to do before the race track. can't wait to hit stricklands with it. I can smell the nitro now..lol


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Shumacher 99 said:


> I doubt it, but you could try...lol lets go!! 26th gonna be fun. Also the xxx nt is getting paint by focker this week . that was the last thing I had to do before the race track. can't wait to hit stricklands with it. I can smell the nitro now..lol


That's not nitro it's just time for your weekly shower! :lol: And about the other post (JRXS v MI2) I wasn't so much saying lack of local parts availability as a bad thing just stating a fact for consideration. If you're like Eugene (either one) and don't mind ordering you supplies then I'd consider it a level playing field and go with your gut. Having never been let down by either manufacturers cars I'd be hard pressed to choose but I think I'd go with the JRXS. Losi is a huge company and seems to have a lot of momentum right now.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

As of right now the 26th looks like a go, but will have to wait till closer to end of the week for a definite. But looks like i may be able to pull it off.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Poppa Ray said:


> That's not nitro it's just time for your weekly shower! :lol: And about the other post (JRXS v MI2) I wasn't so much saying lack of local parts availability as a bad thing just stating a fact for consideration. If you're like Eugene (either one) and don't mind ordering you supplies then I'd consider it a level playing field and go with your gut. Having never been let down by either manufacturers cars I'd be hard pressed to choose but I think I'd go with the JRXS. Losi is a huge company and seems to have a lot of momentum right now.


yeah it's tuff to pic k. I guess when uncle sam pays me I'll just go with the gut and order it. :freak:


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

Poppa Ray said:


> What about you Travis are you and your kids interested? !


My son and I are going to hit Stricklands offroad the 1st or 3rd Sat in March. I asked Mamma if we could do this Sat , but since I raced all last week at the Birds we are going to hold off....


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey Travis what class does your son race for offroad?


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

Well , I was hoping they have some type of a novice class. Do they? He has an electic Stampede. If not maybe I can figure something out.


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

travymoto1 said:


> Well , I was hoping they have some type of a novice class. Do they? He has an electic Stampede. If not maybe I can figure something out.


Well I haven't seen anyone run a novice class yet but I have only seen one actual race day (they cancelled Sat at the last minute).


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Poppa Ray said:


> Well I haven't seen anyone run a novice class yet but I have only seen one actual race day (they cancelled Sat at the last minute).


Why did they do that???


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey Chris check this out http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=1401732#post1401732. If you can get over your fear of used cars this could be a sweet deal! The close ups a re a little brutal though!


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

New92 said:


> As of right now the 26th looks like a go, but will have to wait till closer to end of the week for a definite. But looks like i may be able to pull it off.


I won't make the 26th . Don't have enough parts and they don't have a hobby shop at the track. I didn't think it through when I said I was going to go . I will be buying a new car soon and don't want to buy extra parts for the TC3 because I won't be racing it much longer. If I go and break I will be S.O.L.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Poppa Ray said:


> Hey Chris check this out http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=1401732#post1401732. If you can get over your fear of used cars this could be a sweet deal! The close ups a re a little brutal though!


Not bad deal...no used crap though


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Shumacher 99 said:


> I won't make the 26th . Don't have enough parts and they don't have a hobby shop at the track. I didn't think it through when I said I was going to go . I will be buying a new car soon and don't want to buy extra parts for the TC3 because I won't be racing it much longer. If I go and break I will be S.O.L.


There is a hobbytown usa behind the chik filet on 40 just after you get of 95. They seemed to have plenty of AE stuff as long as you don't break after they close you should be okay. Besides I just found out what that horrible noise my car was making was. Stripped oneway bearing! I put a diff in the car I hope it'll be good on that tight track!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Found what my noise was too Ray. Bad layshaft bearing. sigh, lol.


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

New92 said:


> Found what my noise was too Ray. Bad layshaft bearing. sigh, lol.


That doesn't sound too bad, mines a $27.00 special order. Well we all know Chris out of going to Stricklands on the 26th is anyone else still going? Or am I just going to have to drive my front diffed car at HW!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Price wise its not bad. The 2 sides are different sizes so 4 bearings and shipping was $16


Just have to take basically the whole car apart (everything but front bulkhead lol) to change them.


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

New92 said:


> Price wise its not bad. The 2 sides are different sizes so 4 bearings and shipping was $16
> 
> 
> Just have to take basically the whole car apart (everything but front bulkhead lol) to change them.


Sounds like work, I can change mine in under 5 min!


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Poppa Ray said:


> Sounds like work, I can change mine in under 5 min!


That's because Losi glues them in with bubblegum.....lol hehehehhehehehehehe


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Shumacher 99 said:


> That's because Losi glues them in with bubblegum.....lol hehehehhehehehehehe


Easy, don't make me work on my car. If I can't make it faster I can always reinforce the bumper! jk :jest:


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Poppa Ray said:


> Easy, don't make me work on my car. If I can't make it faster I can always reinforce the bumper! jk :jest:


You can't hit what you can't catch...... :dude:


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Shumacher 99 said:


> You can't hit what you can't catch...... :dude:


Don't have to, you'll get greedy and go for the extra lap eventually! mwuhahahahahahahaha


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Poppa Ray said:


> Don't have to, you'll get greedy and go for the extra lap eventually! mwuhahahahahahahaha


Hopefullly, we'll have a good race Saturday and no one will get punted. Ray Ray you so silly :tongue:


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Shumacher 99 said:


> Hopefullly, we'll have a good race Saturday and no one will get punted. Ray Ray you so silly :tongue:


Honestly it's never on pupose! :lol: All I can say is oneway=no brakes.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Thats the SAME thing I told Stoney last week lol. "Honestly, I can't stop that quick!" lol


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

I won't be going slow enough for Ray Ray to have to hit the brakes. I have raced with Ray for along time and last time we raced I was talking smack on the stand because I lapped him with wore out 22's with a hole in one tire and a split in the other . I probly deserved it but he tried to punt me on the back stretch. And Ray don't deni it either. I hit the brakes and he ended up flipping his self. (which was very funny) But we have a good time raceing each other and the comp. makes us both faster. Now if we can get Dave P. or Bear to come race touring we will really have someone to try and catch. Ii like having that I think it makes you better.


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Unfortunately I think Bear is pretty dedicated to nitro offroad at the moment. What's your excuse P?


----------



## stoneman (Jul 16, 2003)

what oil wt should I use?


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

stoneman said:


> what oil wt should I use?


I'm using 40wt blue springs and blue or orange pistons (can't remember)


----------



## stoneman (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok thank ray


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

I am waiting on the new Xray


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

davepull said:


> I am waiting on the new Xray


I drove Eugene's two weeks ago and man are those things responsive. If I could deal with ordering parts online all the time I'd be sold.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

RCShack 
$4 2 day shipping and lower prices than most other stores I have found. Heck, its worth the 4 dollars to not have to deal with traffic getting to HW most of the time lol.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

lol, I just noticed the times. I really am not on here all the time I just happened to click over here as I was getting up and saw Ray had posted lol.


Good timing at one thing at least I guess lol.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Had fun today as usual guys. Steering through me for a loop in the 1st but the car was on for the 2nd. Ran over some slow guy in the back other than that lap I think I only ran 1 or 2 laps over 11.9.

The car is getting there, now I just need the skills!


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

New92 said:


> Had fun today as usual guys. Steering through me for a loop in the 1st but the car was on for the 2nd. Ran over some slow guy in the back other than that lap I think I only ran 1 or 2 laps over 11.9.
> 
> The car is getting there, now I just need the skills!


I too had an OK time the old out dated TC3 was OK yesterday. It felt great in practice but got a push off power in the quals???? I want to run in the 10's every lap but can only manage to rip one now and then. I also wanted to say sorry to Eugene G. and John H. for killing them in the first Qual. I have never ran into someone as much as I did in that race. I think I hit John 6 times and I doored Eugene once in the 180's ( He shouldn't park there though lol) I guess I am still rusty judging the distance between the cars and reaction time. Well any way Eugene got me back On the back stretch when I passed him through the sweeper I got alittle loose and he smaked the back of me and ended up flipping himself so I guess I should say sorry about that too....lol My oval car is already set up for the 12th @ Stricklands. Ray if you want to race some Oval down there let me know we are taking Val's big Van and we have a spot open.It's Me Val and DaveP (I think) so far LMK. So If it's warm enough I will ony be racing Touring. FRI. But I doubt it will be. :wave:


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Whats a good digital servo for price/performance?

In case it matters, I have a JR radio and receiver.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

New92 said:


> Whats a good digital servo for price/performance?
> 
> In case it matters, I have a JR radio and receiver.


JR of futaba. Don't by a hightech. Plan on dropping a 100 though.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Yea I was figuring about that price and JR. Just was looking for a particular model. Think I found one though now just need to find somewhere that sells it.


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

New92 said:


> Yea I was figuring about that price and JR. Just was looking for a particular model. Think I found one though now just need to find somewhere that sells it.


try a ko propo pds-2343. these are top of the line!


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Shumacher 99 said:


> I too had an OK time the old out dated TC3 was OK yesterday. It felt great in practice but got a push off power in the quals???? I want to run in the 10's every lap but can only manage to rip one now and then. I also wanted to say sorry to Eugene G. and John H. for killing them in the first Qual. I have never ran into someone as much as I did in that race. I think I hit John 6 times and I doored Eugene once in the 180's ( He shouldn't park there though lol) I guess I am still rusty judging the distance between the cars and reaction time. Well any way Eugene got me back On the back stretch when I passed him through the sweeper I got alittle loose and he smaked the back of me and ended up flipping himself so I guess I should say sorry about that too....lol My oval car is already set up for the 12th @ Stricklands. Ray if you want to race some Oval down there let me know we are taking Val's big Van and we have a spot open.It's Me Val and DaveP (I think) so far LMK. So If it's warm enough I will ony be racing Touring. FRI. But I doubt it will be. :wave:


Ray you want to go or what :tongue:


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks Ray. That looks like it has better numbers than the best JR I have found so far and its about 10 bucks cheaper too listed thru Horizon. Now I wonder if HW has any in stock....not holding my breath though. Although they usually do have alot of JR stuff in.


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Shumacher 99 said:


> Ray you want to go or what :tongue:


Yeah man count me in. Sorry I didn't answer earlier but when I tried my computer freaked and I've been a little side tracked since. Big new is I spent last night @ the emergency room getting six stitches put in my daughters hand. It sucked, 'nuff said. On top of that no insurance so I think my irs refund just got redirected away from a new xxxnt ad2. But yeah I'll go for some oval at Stricklands, as a matter of fact I'm going for some offroad this Sat whaddaya say time to get your truck dirty?


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

New92 said:


> Thanks Ray. That looks like it has better numbers than the best JR I have found so far and its about 10 bucks cheaper too listed thru Horizon. Now I wonder if HW has any in stock....not holding my breath though. Although they usually do have alot of JR stuff in.


Try ebay they have two pds-2143 (same as 2343 except non programable) used and one has a broken ear but they should be inexpensive.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Poppa Ray said:


> Yeah man count me in. Sorry I didn't answer earlier but when I tried my computer freaked and I've been a little side tracked since. Big new is I spent last night @ the emergency room getting six stitches put in my daughters hand. It sucked, 'nuff said. On top of that no insurance so I think my irs refund just got redirected away from a new xxxnt ad2. But yeah I'll go for some oval at Stricklands, as a matter of fact I'm going for some offroad this Sat whaddaya say time to get your truck dirty?


MMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmaybe


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

WoooT Doody got a 10.8!

But my times dropped dramatically from last week! And had a new fast of 11.2.....2 of em I think. I am coming for ya lol! Last week I was consistently mid 12's...this week...high 11's not counting killing myself on Chris's rear bumper then the door shot lol!

Man, this is fun. This is why I come out every week not for the plaques but to run races where 5 of us are within seconds of each other and we all still improve week to week!

Enjoying every minute of it guys just wanted you all to know!


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

I have no idea how I got 10.8 especialy since my car was so not handling that race! At least I know the car can do it.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Poppa Ray said:


> I have no idea how I got 10.8 especialy since my car was so not handling that race! At least I know the car can do it.


Yeah you ripped one off and then never came with in half a sec. of it again.....How you do the crazy stuff Ray Ray...LMAO


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Ray PM


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Shumacher 99 said:


> Ray PM


Gotcha, definitely wont be racing Fri but might be there as a spectator w/ the anklebiters.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Very cool.

http://ww2.wowt.com/global/video/popup/pop_playerLaunch.asp?clipid1=365354&at1=News&vt1=v&h1=Radio+Controlled+Racing&d1=121767&redirUrl=www.wowt.com&activePane=info&LaunchPageAdTag=homepage


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

woot, woot. Ready to try out some new things tonight! (Probably will glitch, break, and handle like crap now since I said that lol)


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Beware of that .06 servo. It's a whole new world.. When I put mine old one in I was all over the place.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Yea, I ran around in the driveway the other night. It was quick lol. Radio is set to high response mode now too over normal lol.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

When I decide on what toruing car I get. That is next on the long list. Don't know if I want one quite that fast . Somewhere around .10 to .09 is perfect. A standerd is .23 so it will be a big difference.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Mine is a .09 and I am coming from a .15. More torque too, I ccould tell a difference there just by hand.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Rook told me it was a .06 But he's a tard any way. The metal gear jr servo that came with your radio is a high tourqe servo and is pretty good. .15 aint bad. .23 is a 10 dollar standard p.o.s. that I have been using. but not for long.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Missed you tonight guys! (Michael and Eugene),
I had some majr radio problems (ask Butts about the distance my car would jump on glitches lol) but ran 11.1, then in same heat ran 11.2, 11.1, 11.1 in a row 
I was happy
But then the radio bit me and broke a steering block going down the back stretch! I am just hoping and praying its dirt in the receiver, I know I dumped a ton of sand out of the ESC last night. Or I might be buying a new receiver....


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I wanted to race last night but I wasn't feeling to good all day. We I got home I found out Aren was getting sick so that solve everything and my wife asked if we wanted to eat out...time with the family you can't beat that....we'll be there next week...


----------



## BryanW92 (Dec 3, 2003)

The receiver died in my car yesterday too. I got to the track around noon to get in some serious practice before the race and it was dead when I arrived. I removed the dirt and checked the antenna and its still dead, so I'll need a new rcvr before I can start racing again.

Maybe next week.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

***Singing*** I got an X-RAY and it was dirty......but I cleaned it and now it's pretty. I ordered parts too make it sweeter!! Dave P says it sucks but he's a :hat: peter. It's really quiet and people will say "wow it's fly'in".... doby doby doooooooo... :dude:


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

New92 said:


> Missed you tonight guys! (Michael and Eugene),
> I had some majr radio problems (ask Butts about the distance my car would jump on glitches lol) but ran 11.1, then in same heat ran 11.2, 11.1, 11.1 in a row
> I was happy
> But then the radio bit me and broke a steering block going down the back stretch! I am just hoping and praying its dirt in the receiver, I know I dumped a ton of sand out of the ESC last night. Or I might be buying a new receiver....


That's cause you drive an X Ray ....lol I finally gave in to the Darkside for those who don't know I did what I said I wasn't going to do and got a Xray. I have said from the start there great cars . I just didn't want one because everyone and the sister has one. I guess I do too


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

So what are you saying, since I was the only one that had one? "everyone and their sister has one"? lol

There is a reason all of the pros are switching to them you know lol.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

New92 said:


> So what are you saying, since I was the only one that had one? "everyone and their sister has one"? lol
> 
> There is a reason all of the pros are switching to them you know lol.


John has one too. But our po dunk track don't count....lol I was talking about in general.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

poor touring always on the back burner TTT


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Shumacher 99 said:


> poor touring always on the back burner TTT


Beware the silent masses!


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Well I should have the X ray back on the track by fri. I hope!! I hate ordering crap. I need to fix the front shocks and put it on the Eugenes Hudy board and it's done. ***ALMOST****


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Ray? Eugene?

I am seriously thinking about running in this. I know I cant the 26th but I think I am clear every other weekend? Interested?

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=66299

TQ Spring Points series


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Ray? Eugene looks like he might be in. The wife gave me the green light, and as long as the gas fund holds out I am thinking of running this series instead of HobbyWorld for April, May. Interested?
I just want to get some experience at another track and see how I stack up against people I dont know.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I can do the 2nd and 9th of April the other dates conflict. Also, I believe April 3 is Superior....


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

New92 said:


> Ray? Eugene looks like he might be in. The wife gave me the green light, and as long as the gas fund holds out I am thinking of running this series instead of HobbyWorld for April, May. Interested?
> I just want to get some experience at another track and see how I stack up against people I dont know.


Go too Stricklands on every third sat. I would start there if you want to visit other tracks. It's a awsome place to race!!!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Decided last night I am just going to the April 2nd race and see how it goes. If I have a good time and fit in as far as skill level goes then I will run the series. If I dont have fun then I wont. So will decide that Saturday night lol.


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Does anyone ever post over here anymore or do we just use the jax racer thread....?


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Just the Jax racer thread, it's a little less under the thumb.


----------



## racer56 (Nov 29, 2001)

Hello !! is the race over ??


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

try here http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1056394#post1056394


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Clear! Beeeeeeeeeeeeeep*

Thought I'd try to pump a little life into this thread. dont want to give anyone the idea that road racing is dead in Jax. My antique TC3(?)now is back together and allthough it's no secret that oval is my primamry passion I'm looking forward to a little lefty righty action soon enough. 

The track? Hmmm? Me thinks it's time for a rebuild. I saw a neat way to secure the pipes at this years Daytona race and allthough the road course would lose a few feet of area on either end the pipes would be much more secure. Picture a wagon wheel cut in half and that is what the ends of the infield would look like. Realisticaly the cars never get to the outer areas of the turns unless they are waaaaayy out off the line so there may not actually be a loss of area to race. 

19t Motors? I havent run or payed any attention to the class in so long, Are the Chameloen 2's still the only allowed motor or can any 19t be run such as the Ultrabirds or D5's that so many of us have? I own 1 brand new C2 but I'd hate to show up with only one runnable motor when I have so many others.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah the road course needs some changes. As far as the motors, I think we are still limited to the C2's for 19t. I would like to open it up the motor selections with the same concept 19t lock timeing and follow the same type of rules as the state series. C2, reedys and element all 19t with a lock timing. Basically the same for most tracks in Fl.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I agree with both of you. I wouldnt mind trying out new motors. And I definitely am ready for a new layout. I originally wanted a new layout for every series but thats alot of work so its kinda not just up to me lol.


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Uhm I think that is the case. wer follow roar rule and they state locked comm and fixed timing. That means the element and reedy spec 19 are okay too.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Just run open mod.....zoom zoom


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Huh?*



Chris Garland said:


> Just run open mod.....zoom zoom


You mean snap crack? 

The stock plastic diffs in my TC3 are now officially junk. My return to road racing plans are on the back burner till I can afford the new lightweight steel diff from Associated.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Get the pin cushions for the CVDs too then.


----------



## jmeadows (Oct 30, 2002)

*1/12th scale tires?*

What tire compound are you guys running for 12th scale on-road?


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

John, you probably would get a faster response in the Jacksonville racers thread, doesnt seem like anyone posts in here anymore.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

jmeadows said:


> What tire compound are you guys running for 12th scale on-road?


I've been running pink fronts and purple rears CRC tires. They hookup at Speedline and HW pretty well.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

you mean purple fronts and pink rears right RCGEN


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

davepull said:


> you mean purple fronts and pink rears right RCGEN


Opps Yeah


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Who's all runnning tomorrow? Should be nice weather and with an earlier start, maybe a good turnout?


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Touring didnt run Saturday night? I had something come up last minute just as I was loading up and couldnt make it but was looking at the site and no times are listed.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

yah they ran there was just so many people there running it Geaorge ran out of bandwidth to post all the mains. yah right lol like I said touring is dead.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

shrug...oh, well I still have fun lol.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

So I guess no one ran touring...it looks like everyone is only turning left for the moment...I'll be headed to Superior this weekend for the second state race...Eugene you should try to make it....Touring is not dead in Central Florida...


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I wish I could, Kelly's parents are coming for the weekend so maybe her dad will at least get to see some oval racing lol. That and the gas money just puts travel out of my range right now lol.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Chris showed up for touring and had to back it up. John was a no show, Ray no show ,Eugene G and B no show. and mine was sitting on the shelf at home. If you guy's want to race touring you have to show up . that would be a good start


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

when you cat get three guys to show up to run a class. IT"S DEAD


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I was packed up to go when I got a family phone call and minor emergency or else I would have. Eugene B was playing sailor he said....John doesnt miss very often. so....I am pretty sure I will be changing tracks though next month.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Third weekends of the month is real bad for me. I have military duty. I did a reschedule on Friday for that Saturday so I can go TQ for the Focar race and my wife was called in for work so that was cancelled. And I knew Saturday night at HW would be too late to get up Sunday morning. Now for the next couple of months I am on active duty so I really don't know what kind of racing I will be doing.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

touring will be picking up real soon.i just got me another one,so the fast guys will be back.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

which one? glad you are starting again!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

losi for now.rdx soon


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

xpss said:


> losi for now.rdx soon


Not interested in the jrxs?


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

No I Should Be On The Team With Corally.hopefully Have It Next Weekend.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

We Need To All Get Together And Build A New Design At Hobbyworld.what Do You Guys Think?????????


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

As long as you don't design it..... There won't be a stright line in the whole thing......."Bear takes the lead in turn 58....."
We need to re-pipe the whole thing. or atleast fix all the joints.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

xpss said:


> We Need To All Get Together And Build A New Design At Hobbyworld.what Do You Guys Think?????????


just wait for harry's


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Chris Garland said:


> As long as you don't design it..... There won't be a stright line in the whole thing......."Bear takes the lead in turn 58....."
> We need to re-pipe the whole thing. or atleast fix all the joints.


JUST TRYING TO MAKE A DRIVER OUT OF YOU YET!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Echeconnee (Nov 14, 1998)

look in this months R/C Driver, they have some cool lay outs drawn out in there. I will have it with me on the 29th

Big Red
www.echeconneesuperspeedway.tk


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

xpss said:


> We Need To All Get Together And Build A New Design At Hobbyworld.what Do You Guys Think?????????


Name the day and time (mon - Fri after 6:30 and any weekend) I'm in.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Poppa Ray said:


> Not interested in the jrxs?










 Losi JRX-S Pro Racing Sedan In Stock At Jacks Hobbies 352-351-2224 under $300.00


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

xpss said:


> We Need To All Get Together And Build A New Design At Hobbyworld.what Do You Guys Think?????????


Sound Cool...pick a date but I''ll try to be there and help but I can't guarantee I'll be there...


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

xpss said:


> losi for now.rdx soon


RDX is an excellent choice...everything you may want in a kit is included. I just wish I can run mine more often. That's three Corally RDX in Jacksonville.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Who is coming tonight?


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

davepull said:


> when you cat get three guys to show up to run a class. IT"S DEAD


yep, you're right....good thing we had 10
 :tongue:


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Props*

Guys, How did the sugarwater affect traction lastnight? Good, Bad, Couldn't tell the difference? It's really boring to do it but since no one else grabbed the sprayer I did. Everyone should really thank Tom and Stephen Pedano for supplying the sticky stuff and the applicator. 

Make sure to say thanks to them the next time you see'em. 

I was loaned a diff for the TC3 lastnight so lookout, Buttsey is coming to a touring race near you soon. Wont be till after the FOCARS race in two weeks though.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks for spraying it Butts. Since I will be free this summer, I will try and pick up a sprayer and bucket and then I can go out earler on Friday's and do it.

Traction was alot better, but now I dont know what to do to the car lol. Had plenty of steering and traction, but it was 'lazy' feeling. So I need to figure out what to adjust to get some responsiveness back in it.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Oh my gosh!*

Well I was kinda bored today so I decided to look at the old TC3 a little closer. Seeing all those cars out there lastnight got me thinking. Hmm, A little of this, A little of that and all of a sudden I had almost the whole car apart. Yikes! I haven't run the car since a practice session on the old layout that had the infield entrance on the back straight. Yup, That long ago and I must've hit more than I remember, There was only one straight hinge pin on the car.

Luckilly I have(or had)some spare parts so I started wrenching. Now some 4 hours later I think I now have a car that can atleast keep up with the backmarkers.

Ocala is how far away? An hour and a half from my house you say? Stranger things have happened. See you guys at a road course near you soon.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

And someone thinks onroad in Jax is dead hmm...


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

I want to thank all the onroad racers for a great night of racing. I didn't lap many people and I didn't get lapped too many times so everyone seems to be in the ballpark. If we keep up the turn out we may see two heats of qualifying and an a and b main. It would make the qualifiers more interesting at the very least!


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Whoops*

There was a group of guys and one gal at the track friday night that said they had used to race touring and were getting back into it. There would be your 2nd heat and main right there.


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Spankin' baby, WOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! It will be great to see touring return to where it was 6yr ago when I first ran!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

i was so glad to see all the cars friday night.the track was alot tighter with thr sugar on it.thanks butts!!!as most of you guys know if you ever have any questions or need setup help,please ask


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

xpss said:


> i was so glad to see all the cars friday night.the track was alot tighter with thr sugar on it.thanks butts!!!as most of you guys know if you ever have any questions or need setup help,please ask


Alright Bear I got a question; how the he!! do I beat you? Without you driving for me that is!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I have a question, lol. The car felt 'lazy'. I hadnt changed anything from the last time we raced there and the only difference was the sugar water. I currently am running long camber links up because i was looking for traction before. I am thinking that if I go back to the shorter link I will get the responsiveness back. Any input? lol My fastest lap was about .5 sec slower than I previously ran and the average was down a bit too. There are a few things I want to try though.
Are you running any kickup? (either one of you, Bear or Ray) I currently have 3 degrees kickup and 3 deg caster blocks. Was thinking about taking the kickup out. Have a oneway in the front too. 

I was kinda proud of myself though for getting out of the way of you and Jeff and not really slowing or hitting a pipe...just swung a little wide then tucked back in...ON PURPOSE no less lol. Last year I would have either hit the pipe or almost come to a stop to get out of someone's way lol. So I can say I am driving better lol, but still have a long way to go.

Hope every week stays like it was or bigger.....well, besides week after next I guess. Maybe Harry's will be ready by then, who knows.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

So Eugene, how did you do?


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

David Butts said:


> Guys, How did the sugarwater affect traction lastnight? Good, Bad, Couldn't tell the difference? It's really boring to do it but since no one else grabbed the sprayer I did. Everyone should really thank Tom and Stephen Pedano for supplying the sticky stuff and the applicator.
> 
> Make sure to say thanks to them the next time you see'em.
> 
> I was loaned a diff for the TC3 lastnight so lookout, Buttsey is coming to a touring race near you soon. Wont be till after the FOCARS race in two weeks though.


What's up Butts getting Ovel-ed out??? After focars series I will be taking an Oval break.. Want to run some Touring and offroad ..


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*No way*



Chris Garland said:


> What's up Butts getting Ovel-ed out??? After focars series I will be taking an Oval break.. Want to run some Touring and offroad ..


Oval'd out? Not this left turning oval head. I like road racing and will be doing some of it shortly to increase my transmitter time and to utilize some of the other stuff I have thats just collecting dust. I'm gonna try to make all the FOCARS races so I may take a break from racing oval locally as much as I have to save the cars and tires. I'll still be racing just about everytime the gates are open.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

That 's cool. I love Oval too. But latley it's been the same, same, same every week. I like racin with those guys though. I know I will stop one of the Oval classes probly Stock after the focars . I will concentrate on 19 turn and touring. But for now pro stock in focars is what I am wanting to do. everyone says big boys 19 turn bla bla bla. It's easy to run stock . being fast in stock is another story everything has to be perfect and that part sucks...off just a little and you can watch them go by


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Poppa Ray said:


> Alright Bear I got a question; how the he!! do I beat you? Without you driving for me that is!


*practice*


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

New92 said:


> I have a question, lol. The car felt 'lazy'. I hadnt changed anything from the last time we raced there and the only difference was the sugar water. I currently am running long camber links up because i was looking for traction before. I am thinking that if I go back to the shorter link I will get the responsiveness back. Any input? lol My fastest lap was about .5 sec slower than I previously ran and the average was down a bit too. There are a few things I want to try though.
> Are you running any kickup? (either one of you, Bear or Ray) I currently have 3 degrees kickup and 3 deg caster blocks. Was thinking about taking the kickup out. Have a oneway in the front too.
> 
> I was kinda proud of myself though for getting out of the way of you and Jeff and not really slowing or hitting a pipe...just swung a little wide then tucked back in...ON PURPOSE no less lol. Last year I would have either hit the pipe or almost come to a stop to get out of someone's way lol. So I can say I am driving better lol, but still have a long way to go.
> ...


the sugar makes the cars feel more planted and maybe that is you sluggish feel.i run a longer link in the front than the back,i like the back of my car to slide alot.(chris could tell ya that)my losi has kick up in it as well as my rdx does now.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

i would also like to say how good everybodys driving was and has improved.it was defineitly the most fun i have had in a while racing.ray-ray and gino has gotten alot faster.keep it up guys........touring is back!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

New92 said:


> So Eugene, how did you do?


We ran one qualifer on Sat. due to rain. Car was hooked up first time out. 14 laps fastest that day was like 16. Robbie and crew knows how to use every inch of the track. There were some wide opens, sweepers, very very tight chacanes. You just had to hit your marks at the right time. 

1st qualifer finished third with 14 laps was happy. 2nd qualifer finished 6 with 13 laps. Early morning is was loose in certain areas plus it was windy. I wasn't driving that good either. 3rd qualifer don't remember how I finished but I got another 14 laps. I think I went up a tooth to high the car had the speed on the back straight away but nothing for the areas where you had to throttle it. Now the Main qualified 8th in the D main. I knew it was going to be a hack fest in the first chacane so I waited a second and I was right cars hitting and I drove right pass everyone was doing fine until the other chacane, very very tight. Everyone caught up and was hit a couple of times battery got broken loose, my error and I completed one full lap and was out.

My 1/12 scale, we'll I missed a turned and broke it didn't even get to race a qualifer and the main. I had a 19t reedy the motor is fast.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

New92 said:


> I have a question, lol. The car felt 'lazy'. I hadnt changed anything from the last time we raced there and the only difference was the sugar water.


It's the sugar water. Your probably use to the sliding a bit but now the car is stuck to track. The oneway should help you out. I don't know about the kick up. I run some kick up in the front and no kickup in the rear. I am going to put the sway bars for Friday to see if that helps.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

shocks are done. Xray is ready when ever..lol wwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Do I dare to start asking who will be there Friday? I know I'll be there with two touring cars lol.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I'll be there.


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

I Would Love To Be There But Im Dont Think I Will Be Able To Make It.i Havent Stopped Sweet Talking The Wife Yet...........


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

WHOS GOING???????????

www.intchamps.com/


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Looks like Cyrul is....and Blackstock....Hara,.....I bet Tosolini will be there too

:lol:


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Ill Be There


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> Ill Be There


Where Vegas??


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

cool. Take a video camera lol. That would be pretty sweet to go. One day I might when the lottery and take a trip like that lol. Purely for spectating though lol.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Chris Garland said:


> Where Vegas??


YEAP! PART OF BEING ON THE TEAM


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> YEAP! PART OF BEING ON THE TEAM


Cool kick Butt man. I'll lend you my Video camera if you want to take some video??


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

So can you give me some batteries?
lol


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

What Happens In Vegas Stays In Vegas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> What Happens In Vegas Stays In Vegas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's what I hear.............................. Don't get married to Elvis while your there SISSY


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

My Wife Is Going To Keep Me Straight!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Don;t wanna hear about your sex life now....


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> My Wife Is Going To Keep Me Straight!


Keep ya straight huh! that's good wouldn't want ya to come outa the closet on us.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Dont Be Silly!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

xpss said:


> What Happens In Vegas Stays In Vegas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


the way you run on carpet that's a good thing.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Git'er done!*



davepull said:


> the way you run on carpet that's a good thing.


 

Thats funny right there and I dont care who you are:jest:


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

thats ok cus im not scared!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Don't know if you guys have been following any of it or not but rctech has a decent sized thread running from prior to and after teh LRP Masters this past week.
remoted.net has a really nice video of one of the A Mains too. 15 minute video.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm back baby!!!!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

ohhhh yeaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

So how was it? Did you break it? lol
And how did the Stratus work, Chris?


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

It sucked!! but it will do for now. A Alfa will be coming soon. Do you think HW will have one HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH..


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Got one hanging on the wall with a stratus 2.0 any offers?


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

Ompa if you can't get a Mazda then the Stratus 2.0 would be the next choice


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I am wanting to try the 3.0 soon.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

My next race the 3.0 will be on...


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Tried the 3.0 and went back to the Mazada


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Whats that sound?*

She sounds like flipper, flipper, flipper. :jest: Theres a little reminder from friday night for ya. Sometimes there's more fun had in the pits than on the track.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

David Butts said:


> She sounds like flipper, flipper, flipper. :jest: Theres a little reminder from friday night for ya. Sometimes there's more fun had in the pits than on the track.


Well, maybe your pit  I wonder who was more interested the kid or the other person....hmm


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

ok, ya lost me on that one lol


Guess you had to be there


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

New92 said:


> ok, ya lost me on that one lol
> 
> 
> Guess you had to be there


The touring guys took the back seat at "tent" city pit area. While the oval guys were front row right behind all the spectators. We did have alot of spectators Friday night and there were some worth looking at....


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

ahhhhhhhh I see now....or rather saw


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Had a great time with you guy's Fri. night. My car was off and the driver was even more off but it was fun anyways...... Ray Ray is getting my Losi ready for the xray swap and it will be 2 weeks before I can return. When Focars is over I plan on going to othe rarea tracks and hope a few of you come with me. Stricklands at the end of May I am going and Ocala sometime after that. Supeiror eventually ......I'm Back BABAY!!!!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

so much for xray this and xray that.its so fast hehehehehehehe

one race 1 sold xray!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

He has to have something to blame lol.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah I'm as bad as that Bear guy..When I got it I was wanting the XXX-S anywayThe just became avaliable before I could get it....so I took it. I will say one thing about the xray. They are very well built cars and super adjustable. But I like the Losi so I will run that until dec. and then get a new one. That's about 6 months...lol Oh and Bear I had a TC3 that broke like your RDX.. They also are nice ars but they seem pretty fragile. That's what drove me nuts with the TC3.. scrape and break...POS!!!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Something that I was waiting to happen on the JRXS.....from another board.


> Something else to watch out for: Sunday I was installing a pack and the bars were off a bit and both the POS. and NEG. were touching the upper deck, and well CF is conductive so I dead shorted a fully charged pack for a couple seconds until I noticed the SMELL!!! I was in a hurry!!LOL


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Adjustability is a good thing though.......

figuring out what adjustments do...thats the real trick 

lol
just messing with you


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> He has to have something to blame lol.


That was low.. and if you are going to talk crap like Bear makesure you finish in front of me..lol Can't talk crap on how sorry a guy is if the guy beats you.. That means If I suck and I beat you then what are you saying about yourself, Kinda like Eugene B making fun of how short I am......LMAO. Just don't make since ..I'm just messing with you Gino.(but not Eugene B....Shorty) I was really rusty but I had fun anyways. Both you and Eugene B are much better than before.But Id still woluld have whooped ya if everyone wouldn't have dumped.. Ray Ray is the same he just runs people over ...J/K.. I be back to my old avg. form soon..


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> Something that I was waiting to happen on the JRXS.....from another board.


That thing is a piece of crap !!!!!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

thats what happened to me friday.the bars were touching the battery hold down strap so it dead shorted it.i guess im lucky it didnt explode.and bye the way i did finish ahead of you.lol

and lets give congrats to ray ray.that was a big win!


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> thats what happened to me friday.the bars were touching the battery hold down strap so it dead shorted it.i guess im lucky it didnt explode.and bye the way i did finish ahead of you.lol
> 
> and lets give congrats to ray ray.that was a big win!


I know you did dummy!! Everyone did I was the first to dump..But I qualified 3rd ..How I don't know .


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

wait a minute....you didnt tell me that, lol. So I did beat you huh? lol. Hey, just cause you cant charge your batteries right is not my fault lol.


I think it was
Ray
Bear
Alex
Me
and I dont know who else lol

I just know I went from 2nd to 5th in one qual thanks to some acrobatics lol.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> wait a minute....you didnt tell me that, lol. So I did beat you huh? lol. Hey, just cause you cant charge your batteries right is not my fault lol.
> 
> 
> I think it was
> ...


That was one hell of a cartwheel....LMAO


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> thats what happened to me friday.the bars were touching the battery hold down strap so it dead shorted it.i guess im lucky it didnt explode.and bye the way i did finish ahead of you.lol
> 
> and lets give congrats to ray ray.that was a big win!


That thing is one big peice of crap...lMAO


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

keep telling yourself that.ill keep making you sell the next 10 cars you get.........

also can somebody tel me why the oval needs 14 foot lanes?i wolud love to see the oval cars drive in our 10,8,or 6 foot lanes.that would be funny


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

can anybody make it up there tommorrow night to redesign the infeild?


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> keep telling yourself that.ill keep making you sell the next 10 cars you get.........
> 
> also can somebody tel me why the oval needs 14 foot lanes?i wolud love to see the oval cars drive in our 10,8,or 6 foot lanes.that would be funny


I can't... BTW The XXX-S will be it for a while. I want to get rid of some stuff not collect more.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I can be there as far as I know. Will know for sure tonight and will post.

I still remember that time when you and Brad were messing around before the race started and you were driving your oval car through the infield chasing/staying ahead of him.

Everyone (even the oval guys) were all going "holy crap" lol. I remember even weeks later some people telling others..."you should have seen Bear a few weeks ago driving the infield with his oval car looking as fast as he does with his touring car" lol


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

What bothers me about it is they keep tightening our lanes up without even a 2nd thought. I just dont see why touring is the red headed stepchild. Touring is alot bigger than oval around the country/world as a whole.

But it just goes back to treating everyone the same. Noone thinks twice about it.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> I can be there as far as I know. Will know for sure tonight and will post.
> 
> I still remember that time when you and Brad were messing around before the race started and you were driving your oval car through the infield chasing/staying ahead of him.
> 
> Everyone (even the oval guys) were all going "holy crap" lol. I remember even weeks later some people telling others..."you should have seen Bear a few weeks ago driving the infield with his oval car looking as fast as he does with his touring car" lol


Bear could make a 2X4 on wheels look dialed


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

paint will solve everything.i do want to build a design a track that we stay on the inside of now that we have the loop in the infeild.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> What bothers me about it is they keep tightening our lanes up without even a 2nd thought. I just dont see why touring is the red headed stepchild. Touring is alot bigger than oval around the country/world as a whole.
> 
> But it just goes back to treating everyone the same. Noone thinks twice about it.


Always been that way man. Except it move on. Ovall is alot bigger here. and Here is all that matters. Not Cal. or OHIO. I like both and the track is huge we should have plenty of room for both without walking on one another. I run and luv both classes so I'm netural


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

i always thought you were bi


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I know its always going to be like that doesnt mean it doesnt bother me though. I know ovalis big...too bad attitudes are that big too. Some of the people are only like, I dont run touring so who gives a rip, rather than....it's hobbyworld's track and the track runs all kinds of races. Instead of trying to encourage a atmosphere that everyone can be happy in. Some would just as soon spit on you instead of helping you.

The absolute worst thing I have ever seen was the night that john and I were the only 2 running. George called for turnmarshalls for over 10 minutes and finally Christian came out there by himself. We raced and then 1/12th onraod raced after us (john, Tom, Roy)
When they were finished the only people left at the track were, me, George, Roy, Tom, Jeremy, and John.
Rather than help out with the program, people packed up and left.

It all goes back to the golden rule of treat others how you want to be treated. Instead touring gets people walking over and nudging you with their foot, dont care if they get you off the pipe or not or if you are facing the right direction. If that happened to some of the oval cars there probably would be fists flying after the shouting.
It's just depressing. If there was another local option and the class was still as small as it was (and I honestly think the attitudes have SOME bearing on the turnouts) I would not be back and be solely at another track. I just cant afford to go out of town all the time.

But now that there are more people coming back its fun again.

Sorry for the book....I do this everytime lol


----------



## Tom Pedano (Jun 1, 2004)

xpss said:


> can anybody make it up there tommorrow night to redesign the infeild?


Bear,
Can you weight one week?? Then you can have the whole track.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Tom Pedano said:


> Bear,
> Can you weight one week?? Then you can have the whole track.


The redesign might be better for you guys Tom. If we dont have to use any of the oval then we can close off the entrance areas and you dont have that 90 degree angle right before turn 1 that always seems to catch some cars. That block bracing it cant be good for them either lol.


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Roar specifies a 10ft lane for 1/10 electric oval I say we paint an inside line there and call it done! LMAO We can barely go 2 wide through a 15ft lane can you imagine!


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

xpss said:


> can anybody make it up there tommorrow night to redesign the infeild?


Bear ygpm


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Chris Garland said:


> Stricklands at the end of May..........


I hate to burst your bubble but you need to check out http://daytona-rc.homeip.net/ re: NO RACE IN MAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

xpss said:


> thats what happened to me friday.the bars were touching the battery hold down strap so it dead shorted it.i guess im lucky it didnt explode.and bye the way i did finish ahead of you.lol
> 
> and lets give congrats to ray ray.that was a big win!


Same thing happened to at Speedline so I have electrical tape wrapped on that graphite now. That was something I should have told you...just didn't think of it.

The car is all repaired with spare parts on the way....so I'll be ready for anything hopefully I won't have to dig in the spare parts box


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Poppa Ray said:


> I hate to burst your bubble but you need to check out http://daytona-rc.homeip.net/ re: NO RACE IN MAY!!!!!!!!!


There is always Newred Hobbies in Ocala. I haven't raced there yet....


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Weeeeeeee*



xpss said:


> Also can somebody tell me why the oval needs 14 foot lanes?


I wont make excuses for everyone but one of the reasons atleast that the turns are as wide as they are is because of the bump in turn three. It has gotten worse in the last year and a half and to keep the track symetrical and the cars out of the bump the lanes have been widened up a bit. Do I think the oval is too wide? Does a Bear poop in the woods? I see no reason why the straights cant be narrowed up a bit. Also I think the lanes are closer to twenty feet in areas. Even for a track of that size thats just too dang wide.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Poppa Ray said:


> I hate to burst your bubble but you need to check out http://daytona-rc.homeip.net/ re: NO RACE IN MAY!!!!!!!!!


yeah I talked to Bear earlier I think we're shooting for superior at the end of the month... :thumbsup:


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

I think all you FOCKERS need to quit you bitchin. I watched the touring car races and judging by the amount of cars that finished the track is pleanty technical. 


Ompa once again you should listen when your Daddy speeks. I told you that to stay clear of that Xray. it isn't the same as the others. also it seems that the big ball of tape on the pipe is breaking alot of cars. has anybody ever thought maybe it should be fixed the right way. 

On the sugar water. I believe tom said there is enough to do the hole track but he was only going to cover the oval. and that if a touring guy wanted to do the infield that was fine.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

The only spot I have ever broken on has been the screw that pops in and out on the back stretch. I think Butts(tm) pulled it out the last time I hit it and I havent broken anything since. part of the reason too is the joints and the speeds. If it was little more technical you wuoldnt spend 3/4's of the run wide open. Some breaks are fun now and again too, lol. I cant get out there before about 5 or 5:30 for a few more weeks...and that is the earliest. Last day of work is the 25th though I think and then I was planning on going out there laike beginning of last summer and being there about 1 or 2. The only problem I ran into then was asking for the blower when I got there and then not getting it until around 4...


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Chris Garland said:


> yeah I talked to Bear earlier I think we're shooting for superior at the end of the month... :thumbsup:


Superior races the first Sunday of the month. Next race is Sunday, June 5, while FOCAR race is the day before....so guys better start some sweet talking now LOL


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

hmmmm, I might be able to make that one. Usually the wife goes out of town that first week to visit her parents and such.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

davepull said:


> I think all you FOCKERS need to quit you bitchin. I watched the touring car races and judging by the amount of cars that finished the track is pleanty technical.
> 
> 
> Ompa once again you should listen when your Daddy speeks. I told you that to stay clear of that Xray. it isn't the same as the others. also it seems that the big ball of tape on the pipe is breaking alot of cars. has anybody ever thought maybe it should be fixed the right way.
> ...


No response.....


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

ray i am going if i have to do it by myself.the track will be changed.i have a pretty cool design to work off of.we will see if it fits.all inside the big oval.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> hmmmm, I might be able to make that one. Usually the wife goes out of town that first week to visit her parents and such.


You better!!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Why You Will Just Back Out Also.............sissy


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> Why You Will Just Back Out Also.............sissy


Don't start!!!! It's early and I always win..


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

you never win..............on the track or with your mouth.hahahahahaha


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> you never win..............on the track or with your mouth.hahahahahaha


Ignorance is bliss huh Bear!!! Hurry upp Ray RAy so I can Punt Bear into turn 1 and 2 ...lol As fagile as that RDX is he'll have to pack up.. And drive to Orlando.. Going to start calling Bear "Humpty Dumpty".. All the kings couldn't put his RDX back together again.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Keep it up Humpty and you 'll be riding on Eugene's luggage rack to Supieror in june. Fall down go boom!!!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

that would mean that you guys were going.ill believe it when i see it.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Ii told you yesterday on the phone ..I shoulld have that Losi ready by then and me you Ray and Eugene were wanting to go.. Pay attention... Humpty


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I really want to go and usually beginning of the summer is no problem for me at all. It's the end when the money starts running out lol. Still, I wont know 100% until closer (just so I dont hear..."but you said you were going" lol) Right now I am fully intending to be there. I have to get to some other tracks.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> I really want to go and usually beginning of the summer is no problem for me at all. It's the end when the money starts running out lol. Still, I wont know 100% until closer (just so I dont hear..."but you said you were going" lol) Right now I am fully intending to be there. I have to get to some other tracks.


Your going so stop leaving yourself an out.. Your in !!! :dude:


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

you will be done sold a losi bought a tc4 sold it bought a xray sold it bought a yokomo sold it and just quit racing touring because you got tired of getting whipped by the rdx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
by the time that race comes around in a months time.hehehehehehe


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> you will be done sold a losi bought a tc4 sold it bought a xray sold it bought a yokomo sold it and just quit racing touring because you got tired of getting whipped by the rdx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> by the time that race comes around in a months time.hehehehehehe


I don't think so Humpty!!! Although I do see a FT TC4 in the furtue if they ever release it. I don't want the cheapo one. Had a X ray and will only travel that road once. XXX-S will do just fine for now. There great cars. And do you ever post anything of use ..??? DumbA$$

P.S. the Yoke is sweet to..
Cars I won't buy:
1. HPI Pro whatever. there parts system is wacko
2. Tamyia TRF whatever .. New one every week
3. X- Ray.. Been there done that we don't get along
4. Shumacher MI2... there shocks are a joke.
5. JRX-S The whole car is a Joke
6. RDX to much $$ for peanut briddle


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

i made the muchkin mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> i made the muchkin mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Knock you of the wall Humpty!!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

look out below!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> look out below!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LMAO :drunk:


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

The XRay you didnt even give it a chance...2 weeks? to try out a suspension system that you had never tried before?

Just wait, it'll be fast when someone drives it that can tune it :wave: 
Tamiya is awesome if it wasn't so much $$
Corally.....hmmm, will wait and see Bear's take on it but it looks fast and looks good.

FT TC4....ummm, ok, lol.

Chris, I seriously think you need to just go back to a TC3 and stay with it lol.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

The only cars I would even THINK about buying right now if I was going to would be...XRay, Corally, Yokomo, maybe Tamiya, Losi....

AE just doesnt do it/did it for me.

Of course, I am talking "buy new". Heck, if you can get a deal get a deal


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

You guys really need to go to Superior. Where else can you race your hardest and get beat by 12-15 year old kids.  It forces you learn to drive very smooth and tight lines


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Woot, woot, woot!
Take the one-ways out and dial in some brakes! The new layout is FUn FUN FUN FUN!!

Rewarding for a clean line too and not really and dangerous spots. Will make some interesting racing though with a few spots that will be a handful to pass in!

Major Props to Bear for designing and building it, he was finished with the layout by the time I got there and after 2 packs on a very dirty track I am still grinning


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Dang that new track is sweet. And tight, bye bye one way hello spool maybe!


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

OK someone post a diagram or something....and I was getting used to my oneway...so what do we need spool or diff....time to call Corally LOL


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Chicane right in front of the driver's stand (similar to the one at Birds this year), right then left, then right which if you hit it just right can treat it like a fast S, back straight about 3/4 of the length it was, 180, about 20 feet then another 180...bend left slightly then a right....not really a sweeper since it kinda has a decreasing radius then back into the chicane.

It is fun 
I will try a spool one day but I still scrub the pipe too much and i would rather bleed some speed at this point than break CVDs lol.

Man, I cant wait for Friday!!


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I guess I'll need to find a way to sneak out of work to test the course out...


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

rcgen- try the diff- that's all I've ever used.Sorry to here your not going to TQ. Who am I going to give Bananas too?


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Ray said My car should be ready soon.. Parts are on the way.. Can't wait I am already shopping for Batteries......lol Gino you should be too..Oh I have a sprayer I just need to know the sugar to water ratio. It's a 2 Gal. sprayer how much sugar do I add.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Good deal on the spayer. I was just telling Bear last night that if we had one I could spray the track any day we wanted for practice and for Friday nights this summer. 

On batteries.....I know lol, end of the month should be able to get a pack or 2. Then again my birthday is next weekend if anyone wants to contribute to the cause LOL, jk.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> Good deal on the spayer. I was just telling Bear last night that if we had one I could spray the track any day we wanted for practice and for Friday nights this summer.
> 
> On batteries.....I know lol, end of the month should be able to get a pack or 2. Then again my birthday is next weekend if anyone wants to contribute to the cause LOL, jk.


Birthday huh ...We'll see??? have you been a good boy this year PUNKY!!!lol
I see some Dynamite 1400's coming to ya if you behave


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Gino Go to FukuyamaRacing.com. Free shipping on 100 order. LMK man we can order some FU cells...... Bear you want in??


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Promatch is about $20 cheaper though for the same packs. I really missed the boat on the April sale. 1.17s for $39, assembled.

They are still same price unassembled I see now though.with 2 day shipping they come out to be $53....for UPS ground they are $48.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

also just noticed that everything at fukuyama was out of stock.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

I have heard nothing but great things from these cells. I guess you get what you pay for..lol We'll talk later.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

i would go with promatch over those f cells


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

I am done with SMC.. I am game for any other comp. cells. The last 2 or 3 Batts I got form SMC where less than impressive.. Not B+T's but I felt I good have got more for the $$


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

you change you mind more than i do!


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> you change you mind more than i do!


I don't think so!! Close but no... I will probly end up with a PM or Trinity Batt. I need to get with Jeremy on the Trinity prices.. :dude:


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

trinity= junk


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Got 1 new 6 cell pack (funkyama?) and several used 4 and 6 cell pack (corally).All 1.17 or 1.18's


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

alright touring guys get ready,if everybody shows up friday night that has told me they would.there will be an a main and a b main.and some fast guys comming as well.new track is awesome!gonna be sweet............


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

almost tempting.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I glad to see your as busy as I am at work - Bear


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> alright touring guys get ready,if everybody shows up friday night that has told me they would.there will be an a main and a b main.and some fast guys comming as well.new track is awesome!gonna be sweet............


My car won't be ready plus focars ..So someone else can win the B......DOH!!


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Just got the new Dart system in .You'll have to see this Bear.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I actually was planning on being in the "A" so you could still win the B if you just wanted to give the XRay one more shot lol.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> I actually was planning on being in the "A" so you could still win the B if you just wanted to give the XRay one more shot lol.


Yeah!! No ,, It's stripped of all elec. equipment at this point. It is waiting for Master Tuner Ray to get a handle on it..lol


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Chris Garland said:


> Ray said My car should be ready soon.. Parts are on the way.. Can't wait I am already shopping for Batteries......lol Gino you should be too..Oh I have a sprayer I just need to know the sugar to water ratio. It's a 2 Gal. sprayer how much sugar do I add.


Butts (tm) told me 5 lb sugar with 5 gallons of hot water so I guess 1:1


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

BullFrog said:


> Just got the new Dart system in .You'll have to see this Bear.


WHAT IS A DART SYSTEM?


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Similar to Spektrum I think. Or either like the Nomadio system, can't remember.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

xpss said:


> WHAT IS A DART SYSTEM?


Its similar to the spektrum


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Nimble Motorsports. It'similar but different. reciever smaller than XXL. radio signal is off a different band? Will allow more racers 250 with more featurers coming.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

How Much Will That One Cost?

Did You Get Your Trailer Yet Bill?a-arms?


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

xpss said:


> WHAT IS A DART SYSTEM?


butt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Yep*



rcgen said:


> Butts (tm) told me 5 lb sugar with 5 gallons of hot water so I guess 1:1


Tom says he mixes 5 pounds of sugar to five gallons of the hottest water he can get. Last week he used every bit of it on the oval since it had rained off the prior weeks applications. There was none left for the road course, thats why the sprayer wasnt out to be used, Nothing left to spray.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I did not get the trailer yet Tom was sick today. But I did go by and got the parts. I'll have them at work tomorrow.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*What?*



BullFrog said:


> I did not get the trailer yet Tom was sick today. But I did go by and got the parts. I'll have them at work tomorrow.


Is this another trailer or the one I saw just getting the interior done?


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

the same


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Bear I've got your stuff at work today. Do you have a M8 radio?


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

no but i have been thinking about geeting one.i will come bye at lunch.what time do you go to lunch?


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

roll call.

I will be there. Try your best, the track is FUN!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

What springs are you guys using on the motors?
I am just using the red/green that comes with the C2, but read where most people are using red/purple, red/red, etc.

Whats the difference? I know it really wont matter to me until I can get a full 5 minute run in without touching anything (getting there) but knowledge is power lol.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Depends on what brushes your running. Putnam greens/blue neg. 2 purple works good. 767 0r E brush I used to reds.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I have putnam greens, 767s, and have been using the Trinity XXX Le Mans brushes.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> I have putnam greens, 767s, and have been using the Trinity XXX Le Mans brushes.


Now the silvers I have not used in my c2's yet so I 'm not sure but I'll get with Jeremy and to some testing to see what works best and let you know. I plan on running the silvers in all my touring motors soon. I'll find the combo that works best and share the info. Those brushes run 4 ever. I am on my 11th cut at 3 or 4 runs between cuts on one of my stock motors and they are still very strong. Great brush good power.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Ok my car is back together again. There sure alot of duraluminum on the car now. I might have to remove some of the weights. I hear camera crews might be coming back this Friday so time to do some polishing LOL


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

ahhhh, I was thinking about a new body in a few weeks since I am not happy with the paint on this one....hmmmmm.....lol


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey guys,
Ray, Eugene, and the others that I was telling about the vinyl radio skins...here is the link to the guy. Pretty sweet looking!

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=63643&perpage=30&pagenumber=1


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Ok, Bear, you said we could ask questions lol.
Is there anything you can tell me about the difference between the long arm suspension like the Losi as compared to the short arm of the RDX.

Eugene this goes to you too.

I know the cars are different but anything general in setup when monving to short arms? I have heard that you move to a softer spring because of the pivot points being moved out on the short arms. I am converting to short arms tomorrow and was just looking for an idea from someone who has run both.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

as per my rdx manual
longer = stiffer
shorter = softer


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Censored*



xpss said:


> as per my rdx manual
> longer = stiffer
> shorter = softer


 
Hey watch the language, This is a family board:devil:


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

man these boards are dead.........

sissy u suck!!!!!!!!!
keaton is a loser!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

woot!
Wife just called to give me a message and said my parts came in.....now let me just keep my fingers crossed that I ordered all I needed lol. Or else I will be building the car twice tonight...once to change the chassis and then to change it back(maybe not)

yea its been pretty boring at work this week lol.

Give me something to read people!


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I guess everyone is all raced out...


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

anybody up for practice tommorrow night?


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I should be....


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> anybody up for practice tommorrow night?


Sat. dummy!!!


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> woot!
> Wife just called to give me a message and said my parts came in.....now let me just keep my fingers crossed that I ordered all I needed lol. Or else I will be building the car twice tonight...once to change the chassis and then to change it back(maybe not)
> 
> yea its been pretty boring at work this week lol.
> ...


Call me when iT's done I'll walk over and check it out...


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I have a "new" car, I have a "new" car.....lol

Found me a deal too on maybe even more of a new car soon....


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Chris Garland said:


> Sat. dummy!!!


tonight and saturday dummyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I am not going to go up there tonight. I originally was in case the car was handling drastically different. But I still have a little work to do on it.....rebuild shocks, mount electronics, etc and dont want to rush through it then have to redo it when it falls aprat tomorrow night lol.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

cool that means i can break out the secert stuff.lol


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I ordered a spool too. There's your secret 
lol


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Spool 's are for pusses......Gino brougt by his "New" almost FK lastnight it looks good. Much lighter too. Ray Ray hurry up.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Found a guy going to give me the FK bulkheads too for 50 bucks. So in a couple of weeks I will have a full fledged FK and a t1R minus the shocks lol.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

What a pain in the #^#%!!!!! I didnt find out until the car, electronics and everything was installed last night that the linkages on the steering arm from the servo to the saver are different. They will work for now but I am not 100% sure I have full throw in both directions.
So.....now the car is coming back apart tomorrow to try and cut the ball ends down some lol.

Oh well, it still looks pretty good...except for the crappy wiring and mounting of the cap.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> What a pain in the #^#%!!!!! I didnt find out until the car, electronics and everything was installed last night that the linkages on the steering arm from the servo to the saver are different. They will work for now but I am not 100% sure I have full throw in both directions.
> So.....now the car is coming back apart tomorrow to try and cut the ball ends down some lol.
> 
> Oh well, it still looks pretty good...except for the crappy wiring and mounting of the cap.


Bring it by will get it stright..I learned from the wiring master (P). It'll look sweet


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Start time for Sat is listed as TBA but I'm voting for 3:00pm registration and a 4:00pm start. Whaddaya say John can you make it that early? I had a blast yesterday and the car is working well I think this Sat will be a good day for the touring class!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Can't make it this weekend...Something about reservations on the beach for my wife's anniversary LOL.

We had three touring cars last Friday. I finally finished all my heats with car in tack, well I did lose a body post nut. I got my first TQ also...lap times ranged from 12.7 to 13.3 with a very sandy/dust on road. Cars were drifting in the turns....


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Bear, I can't make thurs. My Nephew is grad. from pre school or something... So I will be attending that.. How about Wed. Gino said that's cool with him ??LMK


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

yea i can probally change days.............did you get your car any better?


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I will be able to go either day...more than likely will be going Friday night too. Not sure what time I will be there though...close to 6 maybe? We have 'practice' for the student vs faculty softball game Wed and Thurs lol.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> yea i can probally change days.............did you get your car any better?


Yeah the 22's were just jacking it all up. They got hot to quick and just got greasy.(128 deg track temp. does that to 22's..lol) That and the changes I made + Ray let me try out some used 27's . It was still alittle loose at times but the 27's from Ray were almost used up. With some new 27's and the track being treated I should be good to go. We'll see...... It was alot better on that last battery though. Man in the beginning day she was a hand full..lol Great car though very happy so far with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Bear, you running the whole series at Superior this summer or just June?

I made provisional plans with my wife to run the whole series but dont want to go by myself all summer lol. So if you guys dont want too then I wont either lol.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

chris good i dont want you to have any excuses........

gino,yes i will be running the whole series.i will be going down there every month from now own.

how muck does a sprayer cost?i want to buy one for my practice nights....


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Cool deal. Maybe I can tag along with you some then lol.

Yea, I was thinking about getting a sprayer too since I can go out basically any time during the summer. I saw Lowe's or HD has one for 10 or 12 dollars but I think its only 1 gallon.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

I have a 2 gallon sprayer. bring the sugar and I'll supply the water and sprayer for wed.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Bear I won't even bother talking crap about beating you in Touring. I have fun running in it but I never claimed to be fast at it.. With that said your going down sissy boy....MMMMUUUUHHHAAAAA!!!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

yea, and when he doors you I will pass you both for the win 

As long as Doody gets caught up in the melee or falls down laughing or something.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Chris Garland said:


> Bear I won't even bother talking crap about beating you in Touring. I have fun running in it but I never claimed to be fast at it.. With that said your going down sissy boy....MMMMUUUUHHHAAAAA!!!


 
oh my god instead of mini me its mini p.you sound just like him..........

i got three letters if you want to be fast.............RDX!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> yea, and when he doors you I will pass you both for the win
> 
> As long as Doody gets caught up in the melee or falls down laughing or something.


I have been known to door bear entering the turn every now and then...lol Never on purpose though..lol I can see Ray Ray laughing about it until he hits one of the S dots and flys outa turn 4...LMAO Then it would be the Battle of the Eugenes......dun dun dddddddddddddddduuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> oh my god instead of mini me its mini p.you sound just like him..........
> 
> i got three letters if you want to be fast.............RDX!!!!!!!!!


Mini P LMAO!!! :lol: OH wait what  :hat: The RDX is way to fragile for me.. Although I like the way yours drives. You can put it any damn where you want ..it was nice


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Lets See Running Order
Tj Rdx
Bear Rdx
Keaton Rdx
Ricky Rdx
Eugene Rdx
Then You Guys Can Fight It Out For What Ever Place That Is....lol


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

If You Cant Beat Em Join Em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Just wait till I get mine figured out!!

But, I do have to admit that if I didnt have so much invested in the XRay in spares and options and stuff that I would probably go the RDX route next. Might put together a package deal though if it ever gets to that point lol.

I really think they just want to be like you though Bear lol.

If you were still with the Losi they would all be driving them too. 

Want to borrow the XRay for a few weeks? lol


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> Lets See Running Order
> Tj Rdx
> Bear Rdx
> Keaton Rdx
> ...


I'm still alittle Rusty but we'll see about that running order you got going there...lol Just don't see it happenin  g


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Just Remember Its Not Oval,you Have To Lift.you Will Be Fine


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Lift what's that.................?


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Thats What You Do If Run A Losi......................hahahaha


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> Thats What You Do If Run A Losi......................hahahaha


DRY DRY DRY BOOOO........HISSSSS.....BOOOOO.... :dude:


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

LMAO

Best post on rctech ever!! (Discussion was which is better TC4 or JRXS)



> I am not sure if they are shaft or belt, but it seems to me that all the cars the fast guys are buying always end up winning. Even though a lot of other people have the same type of car but always run slower. I am thinking that if I hang around at the hobby store long enough one of those fast guys will come in a buy a car. I could distract them at the counter right before they buy it and I buy it instead, then I will have a fast car too.


 :tongue:


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Hmmmm?*

With the momentun you guys have right now with the on road cars y'all should try to ride on the coattails of the FOCARS race and try to put some kind of touring/on road race together. There were guys talking about the track this past weekend in Ormond beach. You never know, maybe even people you'd never think would show up might. What have y'all to lose? The layout right now looks fun and with a little pipe change here or there for a special roadcourse only race it just might draw some guys. Just make it a one day race. Right now they seem to getting the most racers.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Sounds good to me. I can help out with anything needed. Going to be out of town only a few weekends this summer so as long as I am here I am available. I just have no experience or no anyone besides the locals. But I can follwo directions with the best of them.

Would be really fun to have alot of people running touring in one day...alot of fun!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

im working on a couple of money races.one onroad and one oval.we'll see what happens.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Sissy Boy , Where are you Sissy Boy!!! Losi Losi Losi Losi Losi Losi Losi


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

just look ahead of you for the first min then keep looking in the rear veiw mirror for me to lap ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

xpss said:


> im working on a couple of money races.one onroad and one oval.we'll see what happens.


Do we have to pay an entry fee if there is no way in ^#$^ we will win anything out of it?  
lol


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> just look ahead of you for the first min then keep looking in the rear veiw mirror for me to lap ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sad but true....... Get the shots in now before I shake the rust off.......


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

New92 said:


> Do we have to pay an entry fee if there is no way in ^#$^ we will win anything out of it?
> lol


Isn't that what we do now? Except for the raffle this is kinda like lining up 100$ bills and doing burnouts on them!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

lol, true.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey, that reminds me....I actually won the points series last time so I better get a plaque lol. Probably the only chance I will ever get lol.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> Hey, that reminds me....I actually won the points series last time so I better get a plaque lol. Probably the only chance I will ever get lol.


Don't hold your breath... Two ago I won the 4 cell stock points never saw a plaque ...Told Rook ...Never saw a plaque ..Told Greg .....Never saw a plaque... 2nd and 3 rd got theres but the Champ got screwed..


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

oh well, no biggie. Just would be cool lol.

Think I am a tiny bit screwed lol. 2 screws in the front left and 2 in the back left bulkheads are seized. And 1 in the top deck. May be breaking out the dremel next week. I can still get the right side off and on so I am ok for now but its going to be a pain I think.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> oh well, no biggie. Just would be cool lol.
> 
> Think I am a tiny bit screwed lol. 2 screws in the front left and 2 in the back left bulkheads are seized. And 1 in the top deck. May be breaking out the dremel next week. I can still get the right side off and on so I am ok for now but its going to be a pain I think.


Oh yeah I know all about that.... Dremel Time.. cut a slot in it use a good flat head driver.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

damn xray hehehehehehehe

is it going to rain today??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> damn xray hehehehehehehe
> 
> is it going to rain today??????????????????????????????????


Looks like it... we'll have to see later in the day though.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

maybe not.i wanna practice.i need it!


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> maybe not.i wanna practice.i need it!


Not as much as me. I hope it don't either. Not looking good on the southside though :freak:


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I need it more than both of you lol. Plus, there are at least 3 different setups I want to try, or variations at least lol.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

i got my blower and a sprayer with sugar water........... its a 2 gallon,is that enough to do the roadcourse?


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> I need it more than both of you lol. Plus, there are at least 3 different setups I want to try, or variations at least lol.


Dude we need to leave at like 4 30...cool??


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I can't. I have Elisabeth until around 5:30. Just go. And if its clear when I can go I will go, if not I will go tomorrow or Friday....or early saturday.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

You guys better go quick though, just looked at the forecast and they are saying heavy storms early evening. I will give one of you a call when I get free.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

its just an outside chance of rain.........dohhhhhhh we race outside!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Bear are you going to the state race this weekend?


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Mr Fraden, YGPM


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

BullFrog said:


> Bear are you going to the state race this weekend?


no sir.i will be @ superior on the 5th!


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey Eugene B I got a Q. You've raced at superior before right? Well the Flyer for there onroad series says they're not responsible for providing power, does that mean they don't have it avail for the racers or that if you want to use theirs you better show up early?


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Poppa Ray said:


> Hey Eugene B I got a Q. You've raced at superior before right? Well the Flyer for there onroad series says they're not responsible for providing power, does that mean they don't have it avail for the racers or that if you want to use theirs you better show up early?


There is no power at all. Its a parking lot race. There is one electrical pole that has outlets. The one's they put up at construction site. I wouldn't rely on getting to it plus its a way from the track. You basically have to provide your own power or hook up with somebody who has a generator. I have a 2000 watt generator and planning on going on the 5th. You're more than welcome plug in. Plus most of the guys there are willing to share. There are a couple of racers from here that race there, also. 

BTW who all is planning on racing at Superior on the 5th or for their summer series?


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I am planning on the summer series. Will be there the 5th definitely.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Guys that power pole does NOT belong to them and you can not use it. If your caught the guys that own it will gladly give you the bill for the total usage. It's a parking lot race and you need your own power.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

So, Bear, Chris, how were they working last night? Kelly didnt get home until a little after 6:30 and then started dinner. I figured I would just eat then watch 'Lost' lol.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Car was dialed..It was real good! Driver was way off though.lol Bear ran aspool and seemed to like it alot.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Oh yes - 1/12th on-road at superior for the summer sizzer series.Any 1/10th pan cars?


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

BullFrog said:


> Oh yes - 1/12th on-road at superior for the summer sizzer series.Any 1/10th pan cars?


Do they still make those?? (10th scale pan cars)..lol


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Walter,
I broke 2 rear a-arms yesterday because of the jumps Bear put down on the front stretch. Bear hit it one time flying through there with me right behind him. He wiggled just a bit and hit it just right and launched that RDX, flipped it into turn 4 almost. You should have seen his roof it was smashed in flat!! The spool was ruff on his axles too so if you plan on running one go through and make sure all the bearings and axles are in good shape. His whole front end locked up for some reason.(POS Corally..lol) Bear was hauling the mail though and was out breaking the crap outa me with that spool


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

rdx will be taking over a track near you real soon......................


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

yea, it is starting to look better and better lol. Much as I hate to do it, I might make the switch if Harry's stocks them and cant get the XRays. Even though it is not a top priority in store stock would be a definite plus. The performance issue between the 2 are nonexistant. Both are the top choices by far.

But if the RDX wasnt in the picture there would be nothing to come close to the X :lol:


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Chris Garland said:


> Spool 's are for pusses......Gino brougt by his "New" almost FK lastnight it looks good. Much lighter too. Ray Ray hurry up.


I retract my statement...Spool pads on the way. Losi Is so smart they just make a pad that goes in the diff to make it a spool. $1.75 spool ......gotts love it.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> yea, it is starting to look better and better lol. Much as I hate to do it, I might make the switch if Harry's stocks them and cant get the XRays. Even though it is not a top priority in store stock would be a definite plus. The performance issue between the 2 are nonexistant. Both are the top choices by far.
> 
> But if the RDX wasnt in the picture there would be nothing to come close to the X :lol:


Oh Lord there he goes with the X-Ray Crap......


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Chris Garland said:


> I retract my statement...Spool pads on the way. Losi Is so smart they just make a pad that goes in the diff to make it a spool. $1.75 spool ......gotts love it.


i told ya!the spool is the way to go.losi does make em cheap.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Yes they do, just got a brand new one- Pro 10(Corally of course).Will be racing them at the Daytona state race next month at the 25th anniversary of the state series.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Forgot to say it will be the BFR edition.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Weeeee!*



BullFrog said:


> Forgot to say it will be the BFR edition.


Is that the one that never has the batteries charged?:jest: 

Actually I'd be interested in 10th pan racing if it did come back. E-bay here I come.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

David Butts said:


> Is that the one that never has the batteries charged?:jest:
> 
> Actually I'd be interested in 10th pan racing if it did come back. E-bay here I come.


HA! Good one Butts......LMAO :dude:


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

It's special- Buttsy.It comes with charged batteries and ready to kick Butts.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Chris Garland said:


> Do they still make those?? (10th scale pan cars)..lol


I still have my EV-10....


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

rcgen said:


> I still have my EV-10....


race ya....  :tongue:


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Chris Garland said:


> I retract my statement...Spool pads on the way. Losi Is so smart they just make a pad that goes in the diff to make it a spool. $1.75 spool ......gotts love it.


Ordered my pads Monday and picked em up today! Glad to hear you're diggin the car! Custom building/tuning by Poppa Ray, Don't know what I'm doin but I can copy the heck out of a setup sheet!


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Poppa Ray said:


> Ordered my pads Monday and picked em up today! Glad to hear you're diggin the car! Custom building/tuning by Poppa Ray, Don't know what I'm doin but I can copy the heck out of a setup sheet!


I only had to make two or three changes to suit the way I drive. Ray the car is great... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

dont worry ray,i am going to tighten the chicane back to where it is susposed to be.so chris will be scared again...............he opened it up a little.sissy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

well, crap lol. My spool wont be here until Monday probably....MAYBE today or tomorrow lol.
That's ok when you guys break the CVDs learning to brake, I will just swing by, lol.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

xpss said:


> dont worry ray,i am going to tighten the chicane back to where it is susposed to be.so chris will be scared again...............he opened it up a little.sissy!!!!!!!!!


That is definitely an adrenaline moment lol. But a fun one...I usually just close my eyes and listen for the lexan scrape the asphault. If I dont hear it then its a quick right-left-right before I open them lol.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

I am having a hard time with it because of the place ment. They are hard to see from the drivers stand . Because they are so close. You can't see the other until your already there. Then it 's too late......"LAUNCH" over over over .........break


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

If you can see it you are too late to do anything about it. Just have to get the feel for it. I am still working on that. There were a few laps where i hit it perfect and it was a blast. If I look for that second dot then I am too slow through there. I am getting where I can tell how fast I am going to be able to take it by where I hit the apex in the last mini sweeper. Too tight to the pipe and I have to steer through it...same thing too wide, but if you hit the sweeper just right its almost a straight shot. My big problem is when I do hit it right I forget to make that fast right and have to brake there lol.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Me and bear kept doing that.When you over drive through there and have to hit the break at the end right before the chicane. If you let off and coast towards the end at the right spot you can half or 3 quater throttle it right through the chicane for a ballistic lap..


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

the track dictates your driving style.slow is fast!!!!!!!!!.if that were the case chris would be unbeatable........................


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> the track dictates your driving style.slow is fast!!!!!!!!!.if that were the case chris would be unbeatable........................


Maybe one day... Not now I am having a hard time putting to laps togather without wrecking. I feel like Dave P. Balsitic lap followed up by parking on the pipe...lol


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

see this?

http://www.spektrumrc.com/DX3/Default.html


__________________


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

yes i did


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

ok, so my spool came in today. What differences besides braking will it give me? I am thinking I am going to go ahead and put it in but sense I am still hunting for a setup I am not sure lol.
Plus, I have to double check to see if the pulley from my one-way will fit it or if John has a pulley. It came with the factory pulley which is a 32T vs. a 34T for my standard ratio.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

it pulls out of the corner like a one way.you lose a little steering on entry.the car will be super stable...........


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Just finished the install on the new niftech spool. Gonna be sweet! Hope I show up early enough to get some practice in befor the quals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Uh oh!*



rcgen said:


> I still have my EV-10....


Me too.


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

Hey, I had one of those too ...... it was the shiznit in its day, I had the ev-10 LSD too ....Left side drive, remember those ? ....... ahhhh Butts you have stuff for the antique roadshow...... lol.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Had a F-in blast tonight.. Good clean racing all night. The RDX's in the main were fast right up until they all broke...heheheheheheheh I managed 2nd behind the X-Ray of Bobby..Old Losi still has some giddy up.. Oh and can you say smack down in the B-main... Gino tore 'em UP!!


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

BTW Gino you're welcome for the positioning @ the start of the b main, it looked like that inside line helped you avoid taking it in the rear, bumper that is!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

So that means an XRay won both races, right? Not bad for an "old" car huh? lol

I am still trying to find the setup for the car. Its fast now but it can be at least a second faster. Just when it gets a little loose there is no recovering unless you come to an almost complete stop. If you dont hit the chicane just right it is fishtailing all over. I talked to Bobby after the race though and got some hints to try so will look at that this week. B'Main, nothing to brag about though. I will be back up in the A soon enough. lol.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Yea, you were right Ray, lol. I was kinda scared of that first corner but hit it just right then I heard all of the smacking going on and never saw anyone else the rest of the race lol.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> Yea, you were right Ray, lol. I was kinda scared of that first corner but hit it just right then I heard all of the smacking going on and never saw anyone else the rest of the race lol.


That's what you call a whoopin...When you never see anyone and you lead from go to the end. Good Run Gino


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

So there were 2 heats of touring?


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Yea, we made up half of the total program :tongue:
1 stock class, 1 12th scale, 2 touring....

Was a fun night, everyone was talkign trash and joking all night and. Charlie and Bear showed us how to break in style, lol.
Charlie smacked a pipe so hard PVC ended up near the wall at the scoring booth lol....and about 8 feet up in the air. Bear for once hit a dot and landed at a dead stop. Car didnt break but the battery did....think thats what happened anyway.

People were flying, literally. But there was some awesome driving too. had another new driver there too.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Charlie hit that mother hard bro... all I saw was PVC flying everywhere...


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

all i gotta say is 10.6 baby.only the rdx has been that fast..................


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Keeton went that fast? wow



lol jk
Let me borrow it this Friday then I need something to drop my times lol.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

P and Chris,
Factory TC4 is out....on tech pictures from RCX.

People dont seem to be too impressed with the looks of it though. Graphite chassis and top deck...no tub. Shock towers look kinda funky but other than that......


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

he posted a 10.6 as well as i did.rdx is the fast way to go.i think he and myself put to much pressure on our selves to beat each other.hehe


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

yea, I asked him how he liked the RDX over the XRay and he said he loved it.

Must resist....must resist....lol

I dont think either car would be faster than the other for me right now though. My skills are holding me back alot more than the car. Bobby was still flying with the XRay, lol.

I talked with him some about his setup and he gave me a couple of things to try so I hope to get out there this week to try those out. Regardless, once I get more comfortable with the car, I will be faster than I am now and thats always a plus lol.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah alot of it is driver I was really having problems through the s on the frontt stretch and in turn it would jack up my entry to the chicane. I managed 1 or 2 10.9's the rest were in the mid to low 11's. But my point is I couldn't get comfortable and was not consistant at all. Rusty , Rusty, Rusty. I'm not on Bears level on my best day but I'm not at my level yet either..lol


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

i dont think i am at my old level yet.i know it!


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

It could not be any more different than Oval. Oval is all about being smooth as butter. and in touring you have to be more aggressive with the car. Just takes getting use to.Now Bear you are coming from off road I have no idea what the transition is like.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

i just need more track time.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Ditto


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

getting it from the wife is like pulling teeth...........


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> getting it from the wife is like pulling teeth...........


OK now what are we talking about ...????? Racin I hope..


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

yea, I know what you mean on both accounts lol.

jk


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

no its alot easier to get that than more track time..................


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> no its alot easier to get that than more track time..................


Ditto ....LMAO :dude:


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

hmmm, let me think about that one, lol.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

i got my car torn apart to rebuild and clean the bearings.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I bought the new bulkheads last night so going to give it a shot in getting those seized screws out tonight. Will clean the bearings and the rest since the car will be apart anyway lol.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Get ta wrench-in slow pokes!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Superior....spool or one-way?
I thought I heard/read the layout was more high speed.
But then again, I have no clue how many different layouts they use.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

The layout is always different, but I would go with a spool or oneway.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

huuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm


http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=73073&page=1&pp=30


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

New92 said:


> P and Chris,
> Factory TC4 is out....on tech pictures from RCX.
> 
> People dont seem to be too impressed with the looks of it though. Graphite chassis and top deck...no tub. Shock towers look kinda funky but other than that......


Beat ya to it :tongue: :wave:


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

SWeeT!! That looks real good.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

davepull said:


> huuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=73073&page=1&pp=30


wont be long now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!touring is gonna get stronger and stronger baby!


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah I talked to pull last night . He is almost there. Bitchin and moning about the cost but I can tell he wants one


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

yea wait till he see's the 2 heats of cars there and the competion out there.


hey since this is an off week of racing for me i am going to the track on saturday to practice if anyone would like to join me.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> yea wait till he see's the 2 heats of cars there and the competion out there.
> 
> 
> hey since this is an off week of racing for me i am going to the track on saturday to practice if anyone would like to join me.


I might have a hard time making fri. race much less practice this week. honey do list got big quick


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

yea friday is out for me.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm shooting to atleast race on fri. should make it..


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I am planning on Friday...not sure about Saturday yet.

What abotu next Friday? you guys running HW or just going to wait for Superior that Sunday? I will probably do Friday since I could use the track time.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

No I will just be doing the sun at superior. Will have to clean bearings and crap before I go down.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

looks like friday might happen for me after all.i told her i would take the kids with me.she was like really???????sure anything to race.heheheheehehe


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

cool hell ya!!


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

xpss said:


> looks like friday might happen for me after all.i told her i would take the kids with me.she was like really???????sure anything to race.heheheheehehe


How old are your ankle biters? I got a 3 and 5 yr old maybe if we get enough of them together they'll keep each other occupied.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

9 and 11

and its on.she said yes.wooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> 9 and 11
> 
> and its on.she said yes.wooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooo


Try not to luanch it off the dot in the main this time. spool is ready in the slosi


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

New92 said:


> Beat ya to it :tongue: :wave:


 
that's a first!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

It's on like donkey kong!!!!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

r u guys still practicing tomorrow night??????????


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Depends on if I get my bulkheads in today or not. I want to, and probably will even if I dont have the new parts....goodness knows, I have to find some kind of setup to work for me lol.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> r u guys still practicing tomorrow night??????????


I won't be able to ... Fri. I should make the race but that's it fo rthis week. To much going on this week


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

u suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> u suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Your MAMA!!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

angiedaddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

i told ya you were going to buy a leading edge oval car!!!!!!!!!!sissy!!!!!!!!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Let's see....

"man, I am just taking a break from oval right now. Just not having fun with it. Will probably be back on it one day, just dont know when" or something like that...

"hmmm, I need somthing to make RC fun again, the new track layout rocks!"

"Hey, I know, I will go buy an oval car!"

lol


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

another few weeks of losing and he will be back in oval.real soon.hehehehe


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> another few weeks of losing and he will be back in oval.real soon.hehehehe


No I won't!!! Buncha idiots... What's wrong with owning an Oval car. I am commited to touring right now so worry about that not me leaving. Let see I raced 1 touring race so far and I believe I beat Bear by about 26 laps...lol Don't worry about me leaving anytime soon sissy just worry about how you are going to get that RDX to the finish line in one piece..lol


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> Let's see....
> 
> "man, I am just taking a break from oval right now. Just not having fun with it. Will probably be back on it one day, just dont know when" or something like that...
> 
> ...


 What the hell are you even talking about ....Jacka$$


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Just verbalizing what probably goes through your head each week, lol.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

ok guys the track will be prepared tonight.and i wont charge you 120 dollars to practice on it...........lol j/k


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> ok guys the track will be prepared tonight.and i wont charge you 120 dollars to practice on it...........lol j/k


Man you are Funny F-er


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

im here all weekend!!!!badaaaa bing!!!!!


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Badda bing ....another a-arm bites the dust.....MMMUUUUHAHHAHHAHAHA


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I am going up there tonight to pick up a GTX from Rook, but then heading back home to put it in and rebuild the batteries. Will probably be up there a little earlier tomorrow though.

Oh yea, I am off for 2 and 1/2 months now  lol


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> I am going up there tonight to pick up a GTX from Rook, but then heading back home to put it in and rebuild the batteries. Will probably be up there a little earlier tomorrow though.
> 
> Oh yea, I am off for 2 and 1/2 months now  lol


A- HOLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Huh?*



xpss said:


> looks like friday might happen for me after all.i told her i would take the kids with me.she was like really???????sure anything to race.heheheheehehe


Bear has cubs? Say it aint so.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*yikes!*

I'm planning on turning my TC3 into a dirt oval latemodel and running it in Ocala but I may bring it out tomorrow night for it's swansong in touring. It hasnt touched HW's pavement in over a year. How many parts ya think I can break?


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

I'd say everything from the inboard hinge pins out!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

cool butts,we need somebody else to beat on oompa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

the track was awesome last night with the grape soda.it hasnt rained since i put the sugar water down last saturday,so it was still there.the grape soda just made it even better.i will spray it again tonight,so it should be fast!!!!!!!!!mega air off the discs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## racer56 (Nov 29, 2001)

Hi bear

I got this email today .do you know who the new President ??
if so let me know.or give me your # I will call you!!
Lonnie

can you ask Lonnie who the new President is of the radio controlled car club? Lake is appropriating $1950 for an environmental study to be done on the future site in District 11, and he promised Alan Elder( before he was killed) that he would give them $50,000 to relocate. We just want to establish contact with the current President and make sure that they still plan to move out there. Let me know.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

im not sure who would be next in line.i know willie shipman was also helping out alan as well as danny bass.i do have danny's nextel #.so i will try to call him.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Awesome time tonight guys!

GREAT short video clip from Reedy practice on page 7 in the Reedy thread on rctech.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Also, rclive pro is showing real time laps and times from the Reedy.

Pretty cool looking, gives you the same screen that George sees when we run basically lol.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

That's one cool video...


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Ray Ray check PM's


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

its superior week baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!rain rain go away


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah!!!! Not looking foward to the early ship out on a sun. but am very much looking foward to the racing. I hope the rain goes away by then I need to try out the spool and sway bars before we go.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Chris Garland said:


> Yeah!!!! Not looking foward to the early ship out on a sun. but am very much looking foward to the racing. I hope the rain goes away by then I need to try out the spool and sway bars before we go.


spool = good
sway bars = bad
tweak must be flat.................lol


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> spool = good
> sway bars = bad
> tweak must be flat.................lol


Yeah no joke .... It had to have been way off..POS Tweek board from Tom Marlow....lol I kept saying all day it acted like it was tweeked then I would check it and it wasn 't on that board. Then you take it and put it on your board and it was tweeked bad... Then I f-up the gauges again and screw up the front camber. Man this return has been a ruff. Still having fun though. The car was way tight from the week before. I wonder if it was the soda opposed to the sugar water. it would not turn on power. I put the spool in and left everything the same. I guess that would be a start. The spool should give it more on power so that might fix it. If not I guess I'll take some rear toe back out. I think I'm at 2 deg now. I have the 1/2 deg rev.? we'll see


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

yea your on the right page........
the track was probally tight from all the times i sprayed them.saturday,thursday,friday.........


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Dang Bear I just checked the weather and it looks like poop for Sun. 50% chance of rain. hat's a long drive to get rained on and come home...................................Stupid rain.!!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

its just a n outside chance.hehehehehe ill be in the trailer...............lol


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> its just a n outside chance.hehehehehe  ill be in the trailer...............lol


I'll be in bed ........looser!!! (Unless it goes away).If we do get rained out Think about Stricklands on the June 18th and 19th. I will be going.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh by the way Bear I got the axle fixed. I checked with Rook,stormer , rc shack and a few others and noone had any. So I had no choice. I got lucky and it wasn/t bent


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

ill be at the daytona state race anyways.
we will be going down anyways to superior,its only a 40 % chance now............


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> ill be at the daytona state race anyways.
> we will be going down anyways to superior,its only a 40 % chance now............


Yeah that means it will only rain 40% of the time your there........lol


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Bear you welcome to use the dry, ac pit area in the trailer.


----------



## racer56 (Nov 29, 2001)

xpss said:


> im not sure who would be next in line.i know willie shipman was also helping out alan as well as danny bass.i do have danny's nextel #.so i will try to call him.


 Hi Bear did you call danny bass??
thanks
Lonnie


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Lets take a poll....
If you couldn't have the car that you run now, what car would you want to run??
I run a XXX-S so I couldn't say XXX-S... Got it???

My ansewer is "CRAP!!!" ( I like about 3 or 4)


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

racer56 said:


> Hi Bear did you call danny bass??
> thanks
> Lonnie


i did willie shipman is the person you would need to talk to.but danny or myself dont have a # for him......


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

BullFrog said:


> Bear you welcome to use the dry, ac pit area in the trailer.


thanks for the offer bill but i am going down with ricky heath in his trailer.we will see you there!!!!!!!lets all try to pit with one and other.we will need room for 3 trailers and some ez ups....

ps bill i got your a arms i owe you.........


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

ft graphite tc4


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> ft graphite tc4


I was thinking that or the Yokomo ssg BD..


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Chris Garland said:


> Lets take a poll....
> If you couldn't have the car that you run now, what car would you want to run??
> I run a XXX-S so I couldn't say XXX-S... Got it???
> 
> My ansewer is "CRAP!!!" ( I like about 3 or 4)


does the FK05 count?
If not then RDX, lol.

Or maybe 415 :thumbsup: 
Heck, all 3 of them are close enough to be brothers lol.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> does the FK05 count?
> If not then RDX, lol.
> 
> Or maybe 415 :thumbsup:
> Heck, all 3 of them are close enough to be brothers lol.


I know all the newer cars are so tempting...you just want to have them all...lol The yok bd is a limited edition car so I know it won't be around long and the price is 4 bills ...nice car though


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Losi Shelf Weapon!!!!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

*Position**Actual
Points**Possible
Points**Name**1**2**3**4**5**6**7**1**102**510 **BEAR YARBROUGH **102**0**0**0**0**0**0**2**98**510 **EUGENE GODWIN **98**0**0**0**0**0**0**3**96**510 **CHRIS GARLAND **96**0**0**0**0**0**0**4**94**510 **JOHN HART **94**0**0**0**0**0**0**5**92**510 **MICHEAL SHORT **92**0**0**0**0**0**0**6**90**510 **RAY DOODY **90**0**0**0**0**0**0**7**88**510 **MARCUS LEACH **88**0**0**0**0**0**0**8**86**510 **CRAIG SHOEMAKE **86**0**0**0**0**0**0**9**84**510 **ERIC PURVIS **84**0**0**0**0**0**0* gino is whooping your a$$$$$$..heheheheheeheh


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

*-- TOURING 19T MOD - A Main -- *
*Pos Car Laps time name id*
*1 3 28 5:07.88 BEAR YARBROUGH 33 *
*2 9 25 5:01.10 EUGENE GODWIN 17 *
*3 1 25 5:02.57 CHRIS GARLAND 21 *
*4 4 23 5:02.31 JOHN HART 20 *
*5 7 22 5:12.71 MICHEAL SHORT 18 *
*6 5 2 0:26.47 RAY DOODY 22 *

now thats a whooping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!losi sucks!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

-rdx rdx rdx


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Sure is


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Seriously though ... I wanted to bring up a point. I think with the new people we have at the track that are just starting in touring car ( I think it's 3 or 4 ) That we should run stock class and 19 turn. I like 19 turn but I think it's a little harder on the new guys. stock would allow them to run with one another and make it a little easier/more fun for them to learn.what do you guy's think???


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

dont matter to me..........................its up to them....

did you run your spool yet????
are you guys still going sunday??????
dont make me drive by your house for nothing.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

xpss said:


> *-- TOURING 19T MOD - A Main -- *
> *Pos Car Laps time name id*
> *1 3 28 5:07.88 BEAR YARBROUGH 33 *
> *2 9 25 5:01.10 EUGENE GODWIN 17 *
> ...


bear is my hero when I grow up I want to be just like him the worlds greatest rc driver. 



FTTC4 will be coming out soon !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

davepull said:


> bear is my hero when I grow up I want to be just like him the worlds greatest rc driver.
> 
> 
> 
> FTTC4 will be coming out soon !!!!!!!!!!!!


i knew it wouldnt take long..........




*bring it!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I still want to go Sunday, pending a monsoon coming through on Saturday or something lol.


----------



## Suthrntwist (May 31, 2005)

Chris Garland said:


> Seriously though ... I wanted to bring up a point. I think with the new people we have at the track that are just starting in touring car ( I think it's 3 or 4 ) That we should run stock class and 19 turn. I like 19 turn but I think it's a little harder on the new guys. stock would allow them to run with one another and make it a little easier/more fun for them to learn.what do you guy's think???



As a new guy (BTW this is Eric) if there are some people willing to drop down to a stock class I am cool with trying it. Really, I can break my car just as easily with a stock motor as I can with a 19t, lol.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> dont matter to me..........................its up to them....
> 
> did you run your spool yet????
> are you guys still going sunday??????
> dont make me drive by your house for nothing.


Spools Rock tried it today.... wow bout sums it up
Sun looking bad so no
You can drive by my house anyways cause Gino is still gonna go and waste the day with you two dummies..


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Suthrntwist said:


> As a new guy (BTW this is Eric) if there are some people willing to drop down to a stock class I am cool with trying it. Really, I can break my car just as easily with a stock motor as I can with a 19t, lol.


Eric you may want to talk to the others that have just came out to race as of late and you guys decide then let George know before registration..Or remind me and I'll go talk to them with you or whatever. But i think it would benifit you guys in the long run. They are much easier to drive when you slow'em down a bit...


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Chris Garland said:


> Spools Rock tried it today.... wow bout sums it up
> Sun looking bad so no
> You can drive by my house anyways cause Gino is still gonna go and waste the day with you two dummies..


sissy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

check it out the best yet


http://www.weather.com/activities/other/other/weather/tenday.html?locid=USFL0372&from=36hr_topnav_undeclared


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

What time are you all going to be there and can you save me a spot?


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

we should be leaving keystone @ 5 oclock.yes we can hook ya up....


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> check it out the best yet
> 
> 
> http://www.weather.com/activities/other/other/weather/tenday.html?locid=USFL0372&from=36hr_topnav_undeclared


IT's gonna rain but hey while your there to pay your bill don't forget my shirt.lol


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

yea, I am still wanting to go. Probably be asleep most of the day lol. We are supposed to go to dinner with some friends and then bowling...and then stopping by another party on the way home. I am still shooting to be in bed sometime that night lol.


Oh yea, I really, really hate my truck lol.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh Eric,
Do you have any relatives in GA? my wife's mom has some relatives here....she was just asking when I was telling her about you guys starting to come out.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> yea, I am still wanting to go. Probably be asleep most of the day lol. We are supposed to go to dinner with some friends and then bowling...and then stopping by another party on the way home. I am still shooting to be in bed sometime that night lol.
> 
> 
> Oh yea, I really, really hate my truck lol.


Hey we are going to dinner and bowling with some friends too huh...lol
400 for 2 tires I'd hate that mother too :freak:


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

gino at some point today 2 way me.some how i deleted your #


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

Chris Garland said:


> Eric you may want to talk to the others that have just came out to race as of late and you guys decide then let George know before registration..Or remind me and I'll go talk to them with you or whatever. But I think it would benefit you guys in the long run. They are much easier to drive when you slow'em down a bit...


Eric- Like Chris said,if you newer guys want to run a stock class,LMK Friday. It wouldn't be any problem at all to add another class/catagory to the computer since "Touring Stock" is already listed in there! IMO,it would be better to start out learning to drive & learning to tune the car in a Stock class. You're on your own pace and you wouldn't feel pressured with your performance with the experienced guys. Don't be afraid to ask any one of the guys for help-either here or at the track.
-George


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

That would be cool to have a stock and 19t class, but what if there are only 2 stock touring?....I can run both classes if you'll let me run my bl. And I'll program it for "stock". LOL


----------



## Suthrntwist (May 31, 2005)

New92 said:


> Oh Eric,
> Do you have any relatives in GA? my wife's mom has some relatives here....she was just asking when I was telling her about you guys starting to come out.


I think so, north GA. Don't know which part of my family though, been probably 20+ years since I have seen them.


----------



## Suthrntwist (May 31, 2005)

Is anyone actually going to be there to try to run tonight. Rain chance is pretty high. If so I may have to get with you next week on the stock class thing. We were not really planning on going tonight because of the forecast, but depending on what yall are planning we may show up anyway.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Chris Garland said:


> Hey we are going to dinner and bowling with some friends too huh...lol
> 400 for 2 tires I'd hate that mother too :freak:


Oh thats y'all? lol I thought it was Stacey and Mike, lol.

Or are you going with someone else? lol


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

xpss said:


> gino at some point today 2 way me.some how i deleted your #


10-4, there Rubberduck!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

i just got the ok to race tonight if i dont rain.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> Oh thats y'all? lol I thought it was Stacey and Mike, lol.
> 
> Or are you going with someone else? lol


I think it's us ....lmao.. I know we are going to the sushi rock and the op lanes... Where are you eating??? If it's sushi rock then it's us. Dave and Kelly, Val, Sheryl and Paul I think are going too...gonna hit 200 at the lanes. probly on the second game after the third pitcher of Bud...lol I'll be ready then


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> i just got the ok to race tonight if i dont rain.


I am going to put my stuff in the attic until the fall....f-in rain


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

u still going tonight?


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Chris Garland said:


> I think it's us ....lmao.. I know we are going to the sushi rock and the op lanes... Where are you eating??? If it's sushi rock then it's us. Dave and Kelly, Val, Sheryl and Paul I think are going too...gonna hit 200 at the lanes. probly on the second game after the third pitcher of Bud...lol I'll be ready then


Yea, its us lol. I could have sworn she said Stacy the other night, but then again I am always out of the loop so I never know whats going on till I get there lol.

Man, I havent bowled in years...I suck at that too.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

If you see this Bear, and cant get ahold of me post here what you guys decide and teh plan.

Thanks


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Eugene B. are you still planning on going to superior tomorrow? If you're going and Bear and Ricky don't I'd like to bum some power of your genny if that's OK with you. LMK. Bear, Eugene B, and Gino YGPM.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Poppa Ray said:


> Eugene B. are you still planning on going to superior tomorrow? If you're going and Bear and Ricky don't I'd like to bum some power of your genny if that's OK with you. LMK. Bear, Eugene B, and Gino YGPM.


I called Superior and Sunday's race is still on. Focar got cancelled after the racers voted on it, but they voted while it was still raining. I'm going and you can get some power from me.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I am just waiting to hear from Bear. As long as they are going I guess I am going lol. I was thinking about all of the crap I still have to do lol....I probably wont even go to bed tonight lol.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

hmmm, now I am seeing 60% chance for tomorrow..............


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Well I talked to Bear and he and Ricky are going to New Red. I decided to go with them so I'm catching a ride to Ricky's in Keystone with Bear. Sorry Eugene B. it looks like you'll be all alone at Superior.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

We had like 14 heats of touring, electric and nitro. The whole day was great until the afternoon clouds came in around 3. Typical O-town weather) Two full qualifers and mains was called off. I still have no luck at Superior


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Just two people from Jax? Weather was fine until the mains.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

we got the whole race in at newred.i had a really good time.i hate florida weather.dang rain.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

How was new red ???? anyone fast over there??how many entries did ya'll get??


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

probally 30 entrys,yes there was plenty of fast cars.the track was cool,a little bumpy in spots.i raised my ride height from 5.5 to 6 and that was all i changed.i will be going back for sure.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Were did you end up??? C main 3 rd????lol


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

i won.moved there single lap record from 12.4 to 11.94.i was in second most of the race and the leader piped it.ray finished 7 and ricky was 8th i think.we need to get everyone to make a trip down there one time.i told them to move there start time up to like 10 or 11 to beat the afternoon storms.

next up stricklands state race!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Bear check pm idiot


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

sissy u suck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> sissy u suck!!!!!!!!!!


Your mama mofo


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks again Eugene for babysitting my lowbie in WoW.... I got to level 9 and a good amount of cash!! I should be ok from here...no more escourt needed. Unless you want to log in a lower level today and we can run some stuff together. up to you. but I will get to 12-15 today so I can go over to silverpine....with Dave,Johnny and Val.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

so I cant go too? lol jk


----------



## Suthrntwist (May 31, 2005)

Not to turn this into a WoW forum but just wondering how many people on here play. Me and my dad (the guy always helping me and my son in the pit area) play WoW but I didn't realize there was anyone else at the track that played.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> so I cant go too? lol jk


Well this is the deal. Dave and Val Johnny are almost to 60 with there current main guys. Then they have some secondary charecters in silver pine all around 13 14 level. So what I am going to do is get my warrior to 15 and then start a new guy and wait for them to level to 60. once they have done that then we are going to get the 13-15 level guys in silver pine and play that group everyday till we get to 60. So what I was going to tell you is I know you have a 10-12 level (I think) so If you want to level with my warrior until then that woould be cool. I would like to run with someone. starting to feel like a loner boner lowbie............ After we get them to 15 and silver pine I will start my new guy and you an go back to leveling your shamin...what ya think........ Me, you,Dave,val Michel and johnny in silver pine starting with 12- 15 level guys. LMK :thumbsup:

P.S. Shut up about the spelling I was in a hurry


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Suthrntwist said:


> Not to turn this into a WoW forum but just wondering how many people on here play. Me and my dad (the guy always helping me and my son in the pit area) play WoW but I didn't realize there was anyone else at the track that played.


Yeah me and Eugene G. are the only ones at the track that I know of that play..... we are on the blackrock server. Horde...


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

gay dudes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

davepull said:


> gay dudes!!!!!!!!


How is it everytime u open your mouth crap comes out. I know every now and then like everyone else your bound to say or do something stupid.....But with you it's every time!!!! How do u do it??????


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

is it fast?????????how fast does it go?i know it will out run chris........heheheheehe


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> is it fast?????????how fast does it go?i know it will out run chris........heheheheehe


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

xpss said:


> yes there was plenty of fast cars


Let me say that by "fast cars" Bear means he spent some time in 2nd and was having to to catch the leader. And was doing such a good job of it that if the leader hadn't piped near the end of the race it would have turned out to be a very interesting finish!!!!!!!!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

it should be awesome tomorrow night.we will have a full feild.keaton,brown,phillips,heath,will be there.better start working on those cars................the last tune up before the state race.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Figures I can't make it tommorw I have husband duties...... Oh well. Sorry guys a I guess Somwone else can lap Bear for me...............sisssy


----------



## Suthrntwist (May 31, 2005)

Chris Garland said:


> I have husband duties......


Hmmm... to many ways to go with this one, will leave it at that.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Yea, same here...I wont be there next week either, will still be in TN.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

what a bunch of scared losers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

hmmm, no electricity....my wife's dad, step mom, aunt, uncle, and their 3 kids, no running water....essentially only having 40 of water gallons in a camper....for 4 days.........

yea, figure out where I would rather be lol.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Suthrntwist said:


> Hmmm... to many ways to go with this one, will leave it at that.


Levels........................lol


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> hmmm, no electricity....my wife's dad, step mom, aunt, uncle, and their 3 kids, no running water....essentially only having 40 of water gallons in a camper....for 4 days.........
> 
> yea, figure out where I would rather be lol.


Dude!!!!! You must really love your wife.... Jenny knows better than to plan some caveman crap like that with me..... NO way- No How!!! I like AC and a comfy bed..If I want to ruff it like that I'll quit my job and be homeless... :freak:


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

Chris Garland said:


> Dude!!!!! You must really love your wife.... Jenny knows better than to plan some caveman crap like that with me..... NO way- No How!!! I like AC and a comfy bed..If I want to ruff it like that I'll quit my job and be homeless... :freak:


Chris , weren't you homeless for a while when Willy Wonka closed down the chocolate factory? jk  

whoops , I shouldn't have said that....I have stocker I'd like you to tune.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Chris Garland said:


> Levels........................lol


Yea, we'll see, lol.


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

travymoto1 said:


> Chris , weren't you homeless for a while when Willy Wonka closed down the chocolate factory? jk
> 
> whoops , I shouldn't have said that....I have stocker I'd like you to tune.


That's funny right there I don't care who you are! Thank you Travis for making me literally LOL.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

New92 said:


> Yea, we'll see, lol.


2 last night beeeeuuuuaatch


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

me too. lol


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

is there anybody out there?


----------



## Suthrntwist (May 31, 2005)

xpss said:


> is there anybody out there?


Oh yea, I think we are all a little "out there", mentally.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

two more rdx's are comming to jax.........
its gonna be a spec class soon.same car same tires.lol

welcome aboard charlie brown and bobby phillips!!!!!!!!!!

im starting to smell an all rdx a main!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

new corrected dates and times.our saturday racing will be moving to sundays starting on july 24.the track will be open for practice at 7:00 in the morning and regestration will start @ 10:00 with racing starting @ 11:00.we will continue to run on the 4th sunday of every month.
classes will be the normal friday night classes
for oval
30 lap breakout
spec
4 cell stock
4 cell 19t
12th scale 19t
for onroad
stock touring
19t touring
nitro touring
12th scale stock
12th scale 19t
if you dont see a class that fits you,it only takes 3 to make a class!
hope to see everyone there!!!!!!!!!! thanks bear yarbrough
click here for all details http://www.angelfire.com/music5/g_ramos/home.html


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

well, maybe a bear wont bite me or something....the animal that is lol.

See you guys in 2 weeks if I survive....this Rambo stuff is not for me anymore.....


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Just when I thought the schedule was good it got better!


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

batterys for sale- 4 and 6 cell packs with carrying case. Can be seen at the Daytona state race. Make a resonable offer for everything.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Anybody want more touring after this weekend's state race?


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

i wont be there this weekend i have a offshore fishing trip on saturday.ill see you at superior the following weekend.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

change of plans i will be there this weekend.........


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

You mean Friday right?


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

yep!!


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

xpss said:


> yep!!


The B main !!!!!!!!!!! U suck


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Oreck vacuums?*



Chris Garland said:


> The B main !!!!!!!!!!! U suck


Where were you? If he was there and sucked but you were'nt would that not mean that you sucketh more? Yeah yeah yeah. I wasnt there either . I heard it was a great race weekend though. Those 1/10th pan cars look fun. I bet no ones ever bent a hinge pin on one of those. Broken a t-plate maybe but no hingepins. 

Bring back pan car onroad and watch the class soar. Oh yeah, You'll just have to run the awesome RC4LESS foam tires too. plug plug plug plug


6 cells and 19t motors and watch out!


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

David Butts said:


> Where were you? If he was there and sucked but you were'nt would that not mean that you sucketh more? Yeah yeah yeah. I wasnt there either . I heard it was a great race weekend though. Those 1/10th pan cars look fun. I bet no ones ever bent a hinge pin on one of those. Broken a t-plate maybe but no hingepins.
> 
> Bring back pan car onroad and watch the class soar. Oh yeah, You'll just have to run the awesome RC4LESS foam tires too. plug plug plug plug
> 
> ...


Yeah I suck worse!!lol


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Nope we running 6 cell stock. Tires-BSR/Corally/TRC. Orange is great at football games but not on rims.


----------



## jkeeton (Jun 29, 2005)

Who all is racing touring Friday night??

And Bill do you still have a GT7 for sale??


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Doesn't look I'll be racing, we are headed to Orlando for the weekend and hopefully the weather holds up to race at Superior on Sunday...


----------



## jkeeton (Jun 29, 2005)

we are heading down to Orlando as well. Looks like it might start clearing up..


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

hey loser i see you found us..............
what time you guys leaving sunday morning?


----------



## jkeeton (Jun 29, 2005)

Damn that was harsh LoL Loyd,,,, We will be on the road around 5am.. I still might go out to hobby world if its not raining...


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

How many others from Jax are going South to Superior? I look for ya'll on the road ,I don't go that fast anymore (the truck ). I won't be using any goofy new radio system any more. Gone back to Novak.


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, I'm gonna throw out all the furniture and knock out the walls (landlord won't mind) and make an 18th scale INDOOR track 'cause this rain SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

There was a number of us at Superior today. Funny thing is that most of the ones that made the trip drove RDXs.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

woo hooo we finally got a race in.............and jeff got whooped.he is probally still licking his wounds.lol


----------



## jkeeton (Jun 29, 2005)

LoL Bear, its all good and I will give you that one, I had nothing for you Friday but wait till the 4th sunday, you wont have a chance...


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

YAWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm scared!


----------



## jkeeton (Jun 29, 2005)

damn thats just cold,, its ok when I come up to lap ya I wont punt you like some people I know..


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

I didnt mean to kick you while you were down.heheheehe


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

just a reminder guys we will be racing on sunday morning this comming weekend.racing starts at 11.be there or you wont be fast!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suthrntwist (May 31, 2005)

Those Sunday races don't count towards the points series right?


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

no it dont


----------



## racer56 (Nov 29, 2001)

Hello!!!!


----------



## racer56 (Nov 29, 2001)

*help*

hi how can I get a hold of Charlie brown or bobby Phillips


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

racer56 said:


> hi how can I get a hold of Charlie brown


Get Lucy to call Pigpen or Shroeder, They'll have his number But I guess you could call Charlie Brown direct at work 800 820 2224 xt105

His business e-mail is [email protected] 

Tell him Buttsey sent ya


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

You can try here too R/C Talk


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

hey Guys I am going to be selling 2 Novak GTX speed controlls. 100 bucks each.


here's the link http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showt...090#post1175090


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Join Date: Jun 2002
Posts: 719 


Guys Im sorry to say i cant Make it this Sunday for the sunday races.For now we will postpone them until futher notice.Please spread the word and make sure everyone knows so nobody gets mad.I hope to see everyone on friday night.See you then Bear.


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi guys,
I am going to sale my traler so if anyone is intrested let me know. Also some r/c stuff will be going also. You can call me @ (912) 222-7749 if you would like pricing. I will also be getting ride of my transponder system also. I'm not 100% quiting but I need to cut back alot right now. My company is very demanding right now so I have been spending alot of time working, but I will be back as soon as I get cought up but I still need to cut back. As you know I'm not on hear much anymore so if want just call and I wil give you prices on what I know is going now ans once I get time to go through everything I can give ya'll A better list of what's got to go.
Thanks Guys,
John Hart


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

DEEPBLUE said:


> Hi guys, I'm going to be a father soon. Enough said!
> 
> Thanks Guys,
> John Hart


Aha, There's what John meant to say. :jest: 

Goodluck John and hope all is well with the future little addition. Children are a great blessing and I love and am proud of the way mine turned out. They are nothing like me I might add. They may leave a mark on this world and I sure haven't.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*time has flown*

Wow, September 2nd was the last time this thread was used? Jax on road racers are really scarce these days, Where have all the touring cars gone? I'm thinking of bringing my ex-onroad, ex-dirt oval TC3 back to break more parts. Anyone up for some fun?


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Come on out slackers!*

Where have all the onroad racers gone? Oompah Loompah? Gino? Doody? Come on out guys lets have some fun. I even dusted off the crusty old TC3 and had it at the track friday night but no one else showed up. I know we can get touring and 12th scale going again.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Mine sit in the trailer.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I keep telling myself every week that I need to dust things off and go back out, but something always comes up or I am too tired to even think about being out past 9 lol. I think i am 31 going on 60 or something lol. My wife is tutoring and with the general state of working for the schools neither of us are really home or finished with work until well after 9 or 9:30 at night. (get home around 6, eat dinner, play with the little one a bit then start grading papers, lesson plans, etc) Pretty soon Friday nights are "do we have the energy to go out to dinner for a break or do we chill on the couch with a movie?" lol

I miss it and want to get back out but going to be needing to spend some money for batteries and things. Whats the news I saw about a dirt track coming to HW?


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I believe Saturday racing will start November 19. Start time 2:00 pm. So no excuses LOL...

As far as the dirt track...there's dirt in the back...


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Oh my gosh*

I finally did it. I ran my ancient TC3 friday night, several practices, Two qualifiers and a main and I didnt break a single part. Well if I did I havent found it yet but I havent looked real hard either. It was a nice change of pace from oval and now there a couple more racers talking about bringing their cars out too. Hmmm could this be a return of regular road racing to Jax? Now about that new layout?


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

I've gone to the dirt where getting airborne is intentional and not the result of hitting a plow disc! Now if I ever get any good at it i'll have to stop since the crashes will be less entertaining!


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

I just thought Id drop in here and mention that Hobby World Raceway is one of 3 finalists to host the US Pan Car Championships in 2006. This race will gather some of the best pan car racers in the nation from both oval and road course disciplines to see who is the best of the best. The other 2 finalists are both CA tracks, Hot Rod Hobbies in Saugus and Revelation Raceway in Ontario. I've heard great things about your track and would like nothing more than for this race to be there, but I do have to give the other finalists a fair chance and won't be making an official decision until after the first of the new year.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Wow!*

Back to work slackers. We're racing again


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I sure do feel sorry about the beatdown I am going to be dishing out tomorrow night...


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Just come out and drive the car. You'll have fun hanging out with us again...


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Woo hooo*

Sure had a blast running the old TC3 again lastnight. I think I can now change out a shattered front arm and reset the droop as fast as anyone in the area. Four lastnight . I'll take a third anyday as rusty as I was. Old tires, old batteries, ancient C2 and a antique driver. I did ok huh?


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Anyone home?*



rcgen said:


> Just come out and drive the car. You'll have fun hanging out with us again...


Where were you lastnight hmmmm? 7 or 8 tc's showed up, We had a rain delay than raced until after 1:00 a.m. Just like old times, Only with more people. 51 entries and only two left during the rain. Yikes!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

It was definitely fun. I tore the car down twice and still had plenty of time to catch up on old times with everyone there. I was alot rustier than I thought I would be but it started coming back to me in the main a bit. Only broke once soI was happy about that...the other time I guess I didnt tighten the screws down tight enough lol and the motor moved on me. I had a few decent laps but most were slow but it was still FUN.


----------



## stoneman (Jul 16, 2003)

I had more fun running touring than oval this week. I think I'm going to drop stock this season and just run brushless and touring.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

David Butts said:


> Where were you lastnight hmmmm? 7 or 8 tc's showed up, We had a rain delay than raced until after 1:00 a.m. Just like old times, Only with more people. 51 entries and only two left during the rain. Yikes!


I was set to go the track after work but my wife called and said the door in the garage couldn't open. The latch actually seized up and wouldn't move. So I had to replace the door knob and by the time I was finish it was like 7:30 then the rain....etc.

51 entries looks like everyone was ready to race. You'll see us next Friday.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Hmm?*

How do the 7 guys that raced last week like the track? I thought it evened out the fact that some guys cant get around a real technical track consistantly. Atleast at the higher speeds I was passed more infrequently. I like speed but darn it, These things sure are fragile. Just imagine if we could all agree on a permanent layout and paint it down with only a few lane separater pipes. Hmm?


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

Could it be that the TC3 is a little on the fragile side when it comes to breaking arms and bending pins? Compared to the Losi XXXS GP the TC3 pins look about half the diameter versus the XXXS, and the arms well...

The track looks easy at first but after breaking the Losi a few times I decided the track deserves a certain respect for speed until very good car control can be established on my part. A permanent track might get old after a while. The pipe system allows for changes that are good for helping us become better drivers in theory for me. I'm really working on consistency but I've got so many driving problems to solve and that's the challenge for me.

Stop on by my Losi dealership and take a test drive.


----------



## donny (Feb 21, 2006)

David Butts: I like the new layout. There are no real do or die areas which significantly reduced air time. As for the TC3 they don't call it a cracker box for nothing. See you all this friday.

Donny


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Touring is alive?*

Yippeeeeeeeeee! Just three or four weeks ago there was almost no interest or entries in Touring here, Due in part now to a new layout there is a renewed vigor in onroad racing in town. 9 cars does not set a record anywhere but around here lately it's a benchmark number. 

It's been fun running with a different group of guys on the track. Lastnight marked the first time in many, many, many(That means alot)years that Tom Marlowe and I actually raced onroad against each other at the same track in the same class. We go waayyyy back. 

I didn't break bend or destroy anything on the TC3 lastnight but I can't say the same for everyone. Several threewheelers limped off the track after close encounters of the crunching kind.

Bear and Donny continue to be the class of the field. I'll take a third to those guys anyday. 

I wouldnt be suprised if more old faces start showing up. Doody is pretty old and he showed up. Maybe we can get Oompah Loompah out of retirement.

One new racer, Xavier Ramos ran and another was there checking out the track. 

It's amazing to me that how with no publicity other than word of mouth or on here, These people just somehow find the track. 

It's all good. As long as they do. 

I'll leave the Crackerbox in onroad build several more weeks but eventually it gets turned back into a dirt oval latemodel in anticpation that I may actually get up to Macon on Memorial day weekend to race on some clay. Weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I couldn't agree with you more. I believe I had more fun in touring last night in a long time. I just need to find a way to keep my belts on and those darn universal pins from slipping off. Maybe a little superglue will do the trick.  

Just imagine, next Friday we may have a B main in touring. 

Hey Eugene G you have your X-Ray? Put in a one way. My spool is coming off and in come a one way. No need to let off but one or two times.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Yea I have the new car now. Still working on the build. i came down with strep throat this weekend so who knows if I get it all built in time for next week lol. I sure am going to try though.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I tried a few laps with a one way in but couldnt get it to work. That was more than likely due to the driving skills though. The corner entering from the oval and the corner exiting back on to the oval scared me bad with a one way lol.

The new kit has 2 diffs so will probably try that out then either put old spool in or shim out the pulley on the old oneway so I can flip it and use it on the new kit.

I need practice more than anything lol.


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

Eugene(s) speaking of gremlins, last weeks spur gear looked too worn for my liking so I borrowed one to make the race. It was well used and coated with belt dust from some serious side play, unfortunately the side play increased to the point during the main that the bearing was no longer supported in the spur and the spur was rubbing against the belt tensioner arm. During the race it looked like the motor was toast. I'll be running 48p next race and glad to have solved that particular problem.

I also borrowed the digital servo and was concerned that it would be too quick and it turned out to be just right.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Installing a digital servo was the best move I think I ever made that increased driving skill. Well, the new car is built excpet for the electronics, will do them tonight or tomorrow. I was really itching to get out there this week for some tuning. But I realized the Shrimp Festival was this weekend in Fernandina and Kelly has been wanting to go since we have lived here (she has never been) and being that we are going to be out of town the rest of the weekend we are going to ride down there Friday night.

Plus, the little one still remembers fireworks from New Year's and everytime she hears a boom at night she starts scanning the sky and saying she hears fireworks so we are going to take her to see them down there Friday night also.

Will be there with bells on next week though. I can have only 1 zero drop to make up for the poor finishes in the series lol.


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

Testing Thursday eve Eugene?


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I would like to. Depends if I can get the body done in time, but kinda doubting it. WIll know for sure tomorrow afternoon. Next week for sure though.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Hmmm?*

To run touring or to not run touring? That is my question. By the looks of the comm on the motor I ran last week, I'd say I was a little overgeared. It's a nice shade of magenta fading to purple.


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

How long does it take to do a body? Correctly? The gremlins are after my car again. This time it's the body. To make a long story short I placed the mounting holes in the wrong place first go. ARRRRGHHHH! Compass cutter worked good though. 

The fast kid from WA says to use flo yellow so you can see the car. 

Dave Butts (tm) run the car. Purple....haze...


----------



## racer56 (Nov 29, 2001)

who is the fast kid from WA is it Donny that was here a few years ago..
thanks
racer56


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Yea, yellow works good out there lol. I think my last 5 or 6 have either been orange and white or yellow.

Well, its definite I wont be there this Friday, going out of town for the night but next Friday is 100%. Car is done. Just install esc and receiver and rebuild the saddles back to sticks and I am good to go. Will be out a night or 2 next week for some diff break ins and practice.

Yea Donny is the fast guy from WA lol. I must have just missed him when he was here the first time.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I would say the florescent red, yellow and white are excellant choice of colors


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

The solid white with green stripes did not work for me at night. The car blended perfectly with the wall and all I could see was the green stripes. Solid green didn't work last week either, butt, the car wasn't going fast enough to worry about picking it up in the field of vision.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I just want to give my apologies now for the touring race on Friday. The oneway is on and the spool is out. NO BRAKES on the car LOL


----------



## donny (Feb 21, 2006)

rcgen: You can still use brakes, the car just kind of wants to get a little sideways  . Then all you do is stab the throttle and your back in business. :wave: Most of the time it works.


----------



## gsimms (Jun 25, 2005)

I cant wait. The clock is ticking too slow. I am hoping I broke all my weak links last week. I went for broke and did it three times.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I know the feeling, I cnat wait to get the car on the track to try it out. Just ordered enough spares to get me through a few months (I hope lol). WIll be there next Friday.


----------



## donny (Feb 21, 2006)

David Butts: Run touring. Don't worry about the purple com. That's just what happens when you run 6 cells  .


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

My car still has a broke a arm from last week! lol That is what that beoootch gets for breaking! It was just a full throttle into the pipe @ 70 mph on our roval! haha.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Where have seen that before?*



rcgen said:


> I would say the florescent red, yellow and white are excellant choice of colors


Those colors seem familiar to me. Uhhhh, Oh yeah! Thats the color of my now 2 year old Mazda 6.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Varoooooooom!*



donny said:


> David Butts: Run touring. Don't worry about the purple com. That's just what happens when you run 6 cells  .


I'm bringing it again. I'll decide on running it at the track.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Yikes! I have alot of work to do, ALL of you guys were flying! But 2 mains....woooohhooooo!!


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

What can I say? That was too much fun!


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*uh oh!*




Poppa Ray said:


> What can I say? That was too much fun!


I will honestly say I had more fun running roadcourse lastnight than the oval. Still no one is on par with Donny or Bear but it's real close between the rest of us.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

It was fun last night. Two heats of touring. We haven't seen that in a long time.


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

It was awesome! The best part was where everyone kept racing for another five minutes after the time was up and George was asking for the transponders. Those 3800s are good stuff, I didn't think they would ever run out of power and was wanting more when they did. 

Props to Donny for helping everyone that walks up to him with a car issue when he's in the middle of tuning his ride. We really appreciate the help.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

3800s....I'm still running my two year old 3300s LOL


----------



## racer56 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Guys like Donny are what makes racing Fun !!!!!!!!!!!!!*



turnmarker said:


> It was awesome! The best part was where everyone kept racing for another five minutes after the time was up and George was asking for the transponders. Those 3800s are good stuff, I didn't think they would ever run out of power and was wanting more when they did.
> 
> Props to Donny for helping everyone that walks up to him with a car issue when he's in the middle of tuning his ride. We really appreciate the help.


Guys like Donny are what makes racing Fun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I have a question for you guys.... I was just reading the thread on the Asphault Nats and they talked about having to run a 1 car b main before.

I know it looks like touring is picking back up and we can stay above 10 cars. So 2 mains. What do you guys think about running minimum of say 8 in the final main? That might mean only 2-4 cars in the b but more action in the A. Plus usually the last 3 or 4 spots are usually seperated by about 1 lap or less so that would give some incentive to crank out a few seconds improvement.

Just curious as to what your opinion is. Running 5/5 or 7/4 is cool, but to me the more cars on the track is whats really fun. Plus it makes you a better driver.


----------



## donny (Feb 21, 2006)

racer56,turnmarker: Thanks for the comments. I'm just trying to help get everybody up to speed so Bear and I have some competition. Soon we'll have a 10 car freight train.

New92: What about doing an even split and allowing 1st and 2nd of the B main the option to bump up? Whatever happens it doesn't matter to me. Just as long as more people keep showing up.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

turnmarker said:


> It was awesome! The best part was where everyone kept racing for another five minutes after the time was up and George was asking for the transponders. Those 3800s are good stuff, I didn't think they would ever run out of power and was wanting more when they did.
> 
> Props to Donny for helping everyone that walks up to him with a car issue when he's in the middle of tuning his ride. We really appreciate the help.


Too funny! LOL If anybody wants to make it a 6-8 min race ,LMK! LOL Same goes w/the Mains split,too.
-George


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Bump up sounds real good. That way if someone has a bad run then they could get back on track. Plus it would be more track time for the guys on the edge (hoping I can make it as 1st or 2nd in the b lol) to get more track time in which is always good.

Ran into a snag on the car last night lol. Parts should be here tomorrow which will fix it though......didnt have enough shims to move the servo back enough to keep the arm from hitting the top deck. On the plus side it looks like i have enough space to mount everything which I was kinda worried about initially.

edit: George, I dont know if you know it or not but the state series runs 6 minute races in stock. So that would be an option too if everyone had the batteries for it. I know before I picked the cells from Gerry and Aaron, my old 33's wouldnt have made it lol. I was coming off with about 20 seconds runtime last year at the end lol.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

New92 said:


> Bump up sounds real good. That way if someone has a bad run then they could get back on track. Plus it would be more track time for the guys on the edge (hoping I can make it as 1st or 2nd in the b lol) to get more track time in which is always good.........
> edit: George, I dont know if you know it or not but the state series runs 6 minute races in stock. So that would be an option too if everyone had the batteries for it. I know before I picked the cells from Gerry and Aaron, my old 33's wouldnt have made it lol. I was coming off with about 20 seconds runtime last year at the end lol.


You could probably gear-down to make the extra 1 minute w/33k's,but the guys w/38k's will git-er-done almost every time. Or you could find ways to get the car working more free & efficient-either in the chassis,drivetrain or both. Kinda like us oval guys-I've seen Tom P using 3300's smoke guys w/newer 3800 sticks. The secret's in the car itself,and everybody's trying to find it! 
Gotta love the challenge of R/C Racing! LOL 
-George


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

Friday's race was good with the A and B mains. A and B main with bump up sounds real good. So does a six minute main...allows for more drama.

Eugene B., it sounds like it's time to recycle those 2 year old 3300s. Butt (tm) then you have the advantage of an ultra light car versus my whale which needs another ounce to balance.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Let's do whatever the FSEARA is doing for touring. I think the other tracks are do running the same minutes anyway. I also like how the split was half and half if we have more than 10 entries. Unless we can find a way to put more in a heat since most of us pt's. More racers in a heat is the best way for me and others to get better 

While we are at it, I wouldn't mind mixing 19t with brushless like a 4300 or 5800 motor hint, hint  

Mark - I think I still have another season with the 3300's. I'm waiting for lipo's to be legal 

Oh I almost forgot....What about changing the line up? For example:
1 breakout
2 touring
3 brushless
4 stock
5 1/12
6 19t

Now let's think about it and my reasoning behind it. Touring needs more racers and racing last really discourages anyone to really race touring. We recently are getting some younger ones to race. It would help them get finish early and not get home to late. Also, our breakout racers are mostly novice and kids. I rather have them turnmarshall the touring instead of brushless. Think about the safety factor. I know I don't let Aren turnmarshall the brushless class, I do it for him and I think Jeremy does the same with Katelin.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Thats a really good idea too B. Maybe even rotating the schedule sometimes would be better than always last. Like you said we are getting some new, younger guys out and if they tell their friends to come watch it would bea easier for them to stick around to just check it out rather than being out there for a couple of hours just to see what its all about. They get to see 5 or 6 heats of oval no matter what time they comeout, lol. 
I remember last year a few times were having to scrounge to get marshall's because everyone was too busy packing up to leave or already gone. 

And this is not a knock at all but is it really fair for Roy to marshall touring? He already does a lot to work on the track and clean it up. He is always one of the first to be out there when its his turn. Touring has alot more corners to potentially get hung up on and he tries his best but his legs/knees arent up to it. I am not knocking him at all or anything. Actually I think we should give him a break.

I am needing practice bad and the more practice/racing in traffic the better. I am 100% committed to going to other tracks this summer and need the wheel time to get back to where I was. I have 2 weddings this summer so 2 weekends are already gone lol. June 24 and July 22 are no travels for me.


Ok, I think I said everything I was thinking about for this 5 minutes lol.


----------



## racer56 (Nov 29, 2001)

Donny you was fast the first time you was here.
are you still on the sub.how long will you be here this time?


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

Good idea about switching the classes Eugene B. Michael gets off double secret academic probation this week and wants to race. He can make it to 2:00 am but it takes the rest of his weekend to get back to normal. We might let him run the qualifiers and see what happens. 

A second touring class "run what your brung" for brushless, lipo, and mod would be interesting. Maybe even a stock class for new and younger drivers?

George's idea for docking points for those unwilling to turn marshall is sure to get a lot of attention.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Docking points for not turn marshalling only works for the guys running the point series. Each racer should be forced to drop their cars by the driver's stand after each race and who finished 1 to 6 should turn marshall. When we have a smaller race group like the 1/12 class I think there were 4. Have the bottom half of the previous race take up the slack.

There's no need to create another touring class or break up stock or 19t. We just don't have enough racers. lol Everything will be sorted out at the end for the main. Fast guys up front and everyone else will have there position. We can always suggest an inverted qualifing start for the main. Then we will really see how good everyone is. That really won't help me since I'm a middle of at pack qualifier LOL


----------



## donny (Feb 21, 2006)

racer56: Is that you Ryan D? It's shore duty time for me. I am stationed at Kings Bay til at least Jan 2009. Unless they send me to Iraq that is. My name has popped up once already.


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

Eugene, dropping the cars off is a good idea too. Hopefully things won't reach that point. Perhaps the mere mention of the marshalling issue will be sufficient and the possible ramifications.

I don't want to break up any class. I'm talking about adding classes. Modified touring would be interesting and a possibility for further skill refinement. Stock would give beginner drivers an opportunity to refine their skill set before stepping up to the high powered 19T game.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

When we consistently get 15 plus per week we could split classes. I dont think it would be a good idea until then. We use to have stock and 19 a couple of years ago and it just ended up diluting classes, until we had to combine them to keep running. We are on an upswing and we should help everyone have as much fun as possible so they can talk their friends into coming and the spectators can buy cars lol.



> Perhaps the mere mention of the marshalling issue will be sufficient and the possible ramifications.


Dont hold your breath lol.


----------



## donny (Feb 21, 2006)

turnmarker: Adding another class wouldn't be a good idea. Look at how many classes Hobby World has aready. It would just make the night even longer. Everything seems to be working well as it is. Besides stock is to slow for that track and mod is a whole different monster. Run a mod motor next week and I bet your 19t time is quicker, if you finish in one piece that is.  

Making the 19t class 6min will force everybody to get 3800 or 4200's. The last thing we need is to discourage people from running sedan. I can only lend out so many packs lol.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Mark your calendar for some touring in Florida
June 4 Superior Hobbies Summer Sizzler Series (note same date as Race Rock)
June 10 Strickland Club race
June 17/18 FSEARA at Strickland This race is the one to go for the HW touring gang. It's the closest one to us just an hour and 20 minutes away. The best touring guys in Fl races this series. If you haven't raced a state series race try this one. Both Superior and the FSEARA have a class for all levels from novice, stock, expert stock, 19t, mod, 1/12. When I run the series I usually run stock and 1/12.


----------



## stoneman (Jul 16, 2003)

rcgen said:


> Docking points for not turn marshalling only works for the guys running the point series.
> 
> We could tell them they have to run a stock motor in the main if they don't turn marshel.


----------



## racer56 (Nov 29, 2001)

donny said:


> racer56: Is that you Ryan D? It's shore duty time for me. I am stationed at Kings Bay til at least Jan 2009. Unless they send me to Iraq that is. My name has popped up once already.


 Hi Donny
Ryan said to say hi to you.it is his Dad here.I'm trying to get him to the track.I got 2 packs of 3300 a year & 1/2 ago.and they are still lose..is your Family here too.
I still have you cell #is it the same?


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, Electronics are in, temporarily at least, I dont like how I installed them though. I ended up putting the receiver on top of the servo with 2 layers of tape. Quick steering twitches and throtte jabs with no glitches but we will see. I will eventually redo them though. First time I rewired a speedo myself, was kinda proud lol. Got DaveP to do it for me the first time, I was worried about burning the board. Body is painted but again another temp job. Didnt feel like getting the airbrush and all that out so just used spray cans. Now watch me destroy it in every heat Friday night lol.

B., Are you going to all the races you listed? I am definitely thinking about Superior series and Strickland's at least once, not sure if I will go club or State series. I want to go to the State race but not sure how well I will be back in the groove by then.

Want to try and make a Fast Track trip this summer too.


----------



## donny (Feb 21, 2006)

racer56: Yes my number is still the same. Family will be here when the new house is finished. Give me a call.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Donny, if you have any free time could you pm me your setup if you have it written down? or link if you have it on the XRay site? I am trying to decide on a few setups as a starting point and thought I might see if anything was close to what you were running.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

stoneman said:


> rcgen said:
> 
> 
> > Docking points for not turn marshalling only works for the guys running the point series.
> ...


I've gotten an email recently from someone that said that another track uses a "if a driver doesn't show up to marshall,don't let them run in the Mains" rule. Pretty harsh,but possibly effective! LOL 

I don't think it'll get that far,but who knows?? I hope I won't have to impose or enforce that one. I'd like to think the "last Friday night" marshalling deal was just that- a one time deal. We all forget the little s***t,sometimes. (And it's the little s**t that kills ya! LOL)

I agree on us having too many classes already. Now,what if half an oval class wants to run the big track & the other half wants to run the short track?

Other Eugene- You're right about the recent Touring revival. It is on an upswing @ HW. Hope you & the rest of you TC guys keep it going! 

Speaking of Fast Track Hobbies,Tom & I were there last Sat racing the short oval. Got 4 hrs of sleep between Fri night & Sat 8AM. got into longwood @ 10AM,raced,got done racing @ 8PM,then got lost on I-4 coming back looking for the exit w/the lowest gas price! (U-Turn#1) Got gas & harassment from 2 NY ladies/Jimmie Johnson fans working at the Citgo (Steve Pedano had a Dale,Jr hat on),then got lost trying to get back on I-4 
(U-turn #2- in median),finally got back on I-4,played w/lap traffic & stopped at Cracker Barrel in Ormond Beach to eat w/the Pedanos. YIKES!!!! 

Oh,very small,nice shop with tons of Losi & Xray parts galore! And the racing surface is very smooth. (freshly paved) Definitely check it out! 
-George


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I haven't decided yet. I am trying to do both FOCAR and FSEARA but FOCAR has been winning on the dates.
June 4 touring @ Superior or Oval @ Race Rock - toss up right now
June 10 touring @ Strickland or FOCAR @ FastTrack - FastTrack
June 17/18 FSEARA @ Strickland don't know because the boys has their Karate nationals the following week (4day event)at Kissimee


----------



## 4sureracing (Jan 29, 2004)

hey george sounds like an interesting nite, bout like mine fri night comming up there, lol. wish i coulda made sat night to fast tracks but something else came up. hope to make up there again with the pink *cough* flourescent red car again if others are willing to run touring oval. talk at ya later eric


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

Yeah,it was pretty interesting! If you've ever seen a dog or cat chase its tail before,that's what it amounted to! lol Orlando/Central FL looks a lot different at night than it does during the daytime.

Donny- Check your PM. In case you can't/won't/whatever,the HW track site is www.racewayathobbyworld.tk

-George


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Did I mention I hate cutting bodies? lol Maybe because I suck at it though....


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Much fiun tonight guys.

Everyone did great considering the numbers per heat and the main. Like I said to George, "When was the last time touring had the largest class?" 




Looking forward to next week and a few more tweaks to the setup and even I will be fast (in other words no skill needed lol)


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*What happened?*

How about a little race recap? I was gonna run but something came up. I made a few big changes(everything that can be changed)to the car in the quest for more on power steering and was looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Huh the largest class? You'll have let the rest of us know who didn't get to race. I be there next week just running touring...


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

hmmmmm

I am not good at this so will just tell what I know lol. Bear and Donny were fast. Bear's car sounded like it was infected with crickets one heat (spur stripped), I found out the T2 is VERY responsive to slight adjust ments. The old car I could make changes and not really tell if anything changed sometimes, I can definitely tell now. Ray had glitching problems in first go around but then had his T2 flying later on as well. 

We had 10 cars and ran all 10 in every heat plus the mains. I was not in traffic the majority of the time but I dont think the carnage was very bad at all, it seemed like everyone ran real clean with the numbers. Tom M is so smooth that it looks like he is not very fast at all until you look at the lap numbers and times lol!

hmmmm, I found out that Trinity Red Dot is THE traction compund to use, that stuff is like glue.

Donny ran 25 laps in the 2nd qual. Not sure if thats the highest or not but its the highest that I have heard. I ran quicker than I did 2 weeks ago so I was happy. The program as a whole ran very quick and it wasnt really a small night or so it seemed. I think we got out right at 12 maybe a little earlier.

I have no idea what happened on the oval side. Since things were moving so fast I was frantically going over the car between rounds and was still just finishing up when it was time to go again. I marshalled Breakout so I know Kaitlyn was pretty fast and had a good race going in the main with another guy...cant remember his name though. Someone lost a wheel in 2 of the races and I lost my wallet on the inside of 3 and 4 as I was dodging and weaving lol.


Ok, no where near a Butts(tm) or P report but thats what stood out to me.

Oh yea, Brushless ESC was won by Kaitlyn in the raffle and a Komodo and Checkpoint were in it too but i didnt win them lol.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Varoom!*

Looks like I'll be running the TC3 next friday as I'll be saving the oval tires for saturday's FOCAR race. This should be the last hoorah for the now over two year old Mazda body. Shootin for 23 laps this time. If I dont break it.:thumbsup:


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

So opinions on the heat size?


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

TC Guys-We'll be running the "same ol',same ol'" this Friday night before the FOCARS Saturday race. It'll be a non-points race,so bring those TC's out & show the FOCARS visitors what the Jax TC scene is all about! 
-George


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Touring "same ol', same ol'" Let's changed it up bit and have touring go first or after breakout...What do you guys think???? lol


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

OBTW most of FL touring guys will be at state race at royal palm beach


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I am cool with going first or 2nd or whatever as long as we know in advance lol, so i can make sure I have a pack charged in time.


----------



## donny (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah, what NEW92 said.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Since this Friday is a non points race, how do you feel about me running a brushless motor instead of a 19t?


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Ok with me.


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

As long as you don't run me over.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Woot, just checked the car over (I know I am slow in that too)....straight as an arrow. I am happy now lol. Setup seems to be pretty good so now I just need practice. Was looking at times earlier and I was a little more conistent than I thought from feel. Now just to knock about half a second to a second off of the times. Time to get into the 13s too lol.

Man, I wish it was Friday......


----------



## donny (Feb 21, 2006)

rcgen: Lets see what that brushless can do.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Donny U comming friday night? If so I will bring my !/8 scale with me for you to look at.

rcgen run what ya brung! Lets make Donny run stock! lol


----------



## donny (Feb 21, 2006)

I'll be out there unless the weather looks iffy. Is it a MBX5 or what?


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

MBX5 Pro Spec .


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

xpss said:


> .............. *Lets make Donny run stock! lol*


 Only if it's a 5 deg Stock motor! LOL Even worse,I have a few Street Spec motors w/"S" brushes he could use-WOOOOOOOOO! SLOW!!! lol

Eugene-Looks like the gloves,err...brushes are off. Go for it!

Donny- the weather looks very good Friday & Sat. come on out!
-George


----------



## gsimms (Jun 25, 2005)

If Donny runs stock, he might fall asleep on the front stretch. If he stays awake for a whole heat and main, he will probably still TQ and win. Donny, if you want any of my stock motors to run Friday, you can come by and pick some up.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Actually making Bear and Donny run stock would give the res of us a chance to stay on the same lap as them and make them push it to stay ahead of us lol.


After the points series you guys ought to try it one night lol. I still think the 2 of you would be 1-2 lol


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

If anyone needs a PT this guy has been doing alot of group buys....$79 shipped to you. 1 spot left on list I think, I just sent money for mine today.


http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2370458#post2370458


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Great news guys

I just got home from our new rc racing track that will feature an indoor offroad for mini offroad cars and a 60' foot - 50' INDOOR CARPET TRACK!!!!!!!!! The track should be completed by the end of june or sooner. It will have a road course as well as oval. NO MORE RAIN OUTS!!!! Here is there website and stay tuned for more details. http://www.jaxmini.com


----------



## racer56 (Nov 29, 2001)

xpss said:


> Great news guys
> 
> I just got home from our new rc racing track that will feature an indoor offroad for mini offroad cars and a 60' foot - 50' INDOOR CARPET TRACK!!!!!!!!! The track should be completed by the end of june or sooner. It will have a road course as well as oval. NO MORE RAIN OUTS!!!! Here is there website and stay tuned for more details. http://www.jaxmini.com


 when will the road and oval cars race ?


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Thats out at Jeff's place? Carpet.....sweeeet!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Yes it is Jeffs place.

Racing will be on saturday nights start time TBA later.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Ok, so I suck with measurements.... About how big is 60x50 compared to our layout? Not including the oval. About the size of our old self-contained layouts that didnt use the oval or smaller? 

I am just wondering if its more RCMadness size or Birds' size lol.

I cant wait! 1 more week of work then I will have all the free time in the world if you guys need any help with anything.


----------



## donny (Feb 21, 2006)

Carpet? Sweet! 50x60 will be small and tight. The big question will be what kind of carpet? I can't wait.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Size change,After talking with Calandra Jeff has changed his mind the track should now be 90x50 about the same as the snowbirds!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

WOOOT WOOOT WOOOOT!!!

Can you tell I am excited? Holy crap, i cant wait!! lol No more rain, no more sand all in everything.....sigh.

Not trying to jump the gun but rubber or foam? lol

Man, this is all i am going to be thinking about now lol


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Is this the same place where his dirt track was located?


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Foam

Yes Rcgen The Big Building!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkeeton (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey guys I am really pumped up about doing this carpet track, It should be a good time for all. Don't forget we have the Mini off road truck up and running so if anyone wants to come by and check out the awesome indoor mini track fill free. We have open practice on Wed nights and we will host our first race on Friday May 26, 2006. We will start racing every Friday night with the Mini's.

On Friday August 4th we will host the first ever Florida state off Road Mini Championships, this is in conjunction with the Roar Region 4 off raod championships which is held at Harry's Hobbies. I will have more info up on the web sight soon.

As for the Carpet track, once it is up and running (I hope by the end of June) we will have a wed night practice open from 4pm to 11pm. Most likely we will be racing every Saturday night, track will be open from 11am to end of racing. I am thinking we will start racing around 4pm, however the times are not set in concrete.

We will have plenty of power as well as limited pit tables, and chairs. Track will be pretty close to 90x50 as bear stated, if anyone has any ideas or would like to see something please speak up, I am open to all ideas. We will have and open ping-pong table as well as air hocky for anyone to use when not racing or they feel the need to ware someones ass out off the track. It should be a good time and I am really looking forward to it.

If anyone has any questions please let me know.

Thanks again
Jeff Keeton
[email protected]


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Good job everyone tonight, had a blast like usual! Already ready for next week, lol.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Since ya'll are talking about other places to race here something different. At Hobby Planet they are racing Scalextric 1/32 slot cars on Friday nights. There is a 70 ft long track with computer lap counting. The cars are very realistic and fast.Currently they are racing ,Formula 1- Porsche GT- GTP and Nascar. Racing starts around 7pm.Come check them out. Tamiya Battle tanks this Sunday evening( a Night Battle) At the battlefield (Fox Lane in O.P.) Which is about a mile from HW in OP.Starts around 6pm. You can call me for simple directions.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey guys I just wanted to say thank you for letting me run the brushless motor last Friday. I was going to run the 4300, then the 5800 but I ran the 4.5 for both qualifers. I over geared for the first then I dropped my smallest pinion for the second. It's giving me an idea how gear the motor. I never like running modified motors because of the life and maintenance of it. I sure liked the rip it has.

Thanks again


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*3 alarm TC3?*

Did you see the fire? Did my onroad racing come back go up in flames? Did you smell smoke? 

The answer to all three is yes. 

I've got a hot deal on a slightly used LRP speed control, Any takers? Since I was racing all day long yesterday I havent had a time to look at whats left of the touring car but it sure has stunk up my garage since friday night. P-U!

Note to self, The red wire always goes to the positive side of the battery. If not you let all the magic smoke out. I did, And where there's magic smoke, There's magic fire. If it had not have been for the fast work of the turnmarshal and my buddy Dave the car probably would have been a total loss. The reciver which was litterally touching the speedo is a little melted too. Hope the heat didnt tweak the chassis or my touring racing is kaput.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Kinda quiet out there.....


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I guess I intimidated everyone with my cat-like reflexes and sharp as a razor wit?


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Maybe we need an "Event" for the touring guys....See you this Friday...with the 19t motor lol


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Mr. Butts, Mr. Pull, anyone else interested.....You may have already heard about it but just in case, AE has a prototype belt car at the Reedy.

New car time soon?


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*yeppers*



New92 said:


> Mr. Butts, Mr. Pull, anyone else interested.....You may have already heard about it but just in case, AE has a prototype belt car at the Reedy.
> 
> New car time soon?


They had it at the snowbirds too but didn't run it. Where is that info from?


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

RCtech on the Reedy race thread.


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

Will it have improved a-arms and pivot pins versus the TC3?


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

Dave Butts (tm) please repair your TC3 and come race touring again. It's awesome racing with you. And you know how much fun it is..... You know you won't be able to resist us for long.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

What up!!!!! coming to kick all asses soon B ready for the return of the shizzle my nizzle. Now someone give me some batteries =<


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

I know someone who will deal on some well used 3300s.


----------



## Chris Garland (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks dude.. I was just j/k though. I dont do used stuff.. JEREMY I need YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Mark,
Not going to be able to make it out tonight. I am knee deep in a flower bed that I have to get done before the wife gets home tomorrow lol. I do want to try to get out there at least once this week though.

Donny drove the car the other night and thought the setup was pretty good on it. Needed more steering though so I think I am going to try the ackerman change on it. After I rebuild the shocks and axles though lol.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Welcome back Mr. Garland. Now we slow pokes have someone to beat on LOL. Hope you guys have fun and hopefully by July I'll be back on the track with the RDX. Unless some of you, plan on going to Strickland for the state race.


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

Okay Eugene. Went there last eve and it was sandy, traction wasn't too bad until the temperature dropped, and then it got loose. Lotsa wheelspin. Might try again today or tomorrow.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

Chris Garland said:


> Thanks dude.. I was just j/k though. I dont do used stuff.. JEREMY I need YOU!!!!!!!!


Chris-You know the TC guys are running on used 3300's,as per *their* rules! LOL j/k 
These guys are getting around here pretty quick chasing that Donny guy and an occasional Bear,so hope you bring your "A" game w/you.
See you soon
-George


----------



## donny (Feb 21, 2006)

Chris Garland: Cool another Sedan racer. If you show up this Friday don't expect a big turnout. Most of the racers will be down at Race Rock. See you at the track.

Donny


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Yikes!*



turnmarker said:


> Dave Butts (tm) please repair your TC3 and come race touring again. It's awesome racing with you. And you know how much fun it is..... You know you won't be able to resist us for long.


 
Thanks for the kind words but the TC3 has to take a little hiatus again. The next several weeks will be all oval and out of town. Yes it is alot of fun and a welcome change every now and then. I just recieved a couple of newer body's so atleast the look of the car will be updated from the two year old Mazda 6. 

That fireball was impressive and it was my car. Fire fire Heh heh heh


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

How's the flower garden Eugene G.? Got any practice dates set for next week? Racing for points tomorrow? :thumbsup:


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

Dave Butts (tm) those new bodies must be a sign there is touring car racing in your future.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

turnmarker said:


> How's the flower garden Eugene G.? Got any practice dates set for next week? Racing for points tomorrow? :thumbsup:


I was just coming in to post lol. We got the tree in the ground about 20 minutes ago. Took 4 of us....12' palm. I still have alot of work to do though but its all good lol.


Change of plans on racing though  the wife and kid didnt get home until today so she was wanting to go out to eat so I could spend time lol. Then my dad called and asked if I could meet him in Valdosta about 7 or 7:30 Sat morning to help load all of my sister's furniture since she is moving to Augusta. Hoping you guys can run but the weather is looking iffy. I get 2 drops though and I think I have only used 1? I dont know lol maybe this will be the third. I will be out next week for sure though for practice and racing.

Good thing about doing all of the summer plans at once....After next week I will have the entire summer free lol.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh yea, I will give you a call when we are out and if you want I will bring the Xray stuff by for you to take a look at. Or I can get with you next week, no biggie.


----------



## hurricaneracing (Jun 24, 2002)

Chris Garland said:


> Thanks dude.. I was just j/k though. I dont do used stuff.. JEREMY I need YOU!!!!!!!!


 
HHHMMMMM try calling 237-9387. I gots some good 1800, 2000 and 2400. Man you will be sooo fast. Call me


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*News flash*

You make the choice whether this is good or bad news, The night my ESC flamed out on me, Kip Ellerbush gave me an old one just because he had it and didn't use it any longer(Nice guy that Kipper is). It's an older LRP V7.1 or something like that. ?? 

Well I actually had forgotten about it and while getting my stuff ready for RaceRock, I found it again. Allthough it's larger than the Q1 I took out(Well actually it fell out while it was on fire)but unbelieveably it fit right in the same space without having to relocate anything.

The news is, My touring car is now back together, Trial fitted and test run at my top secret testing facility(my driveway).

Now you decide, Is this good news or bad. Good news for Donny and Bear, Bad for everyone else. See y'all in a couple of weeks.

Oh yeah, I bought an One way on E-bay so bring on the sugar water, Lets boogie


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

Eugene G. Palm trees. You did some serious work. 

We got rained out Friday. Track might be dryed out by today. We did manage a practice session. 

There was a fellow with a TC3 from Nebraska who was running a carpet setup and showing skills.


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

Dave Butts (tm) good deal on the ressurection of your TC3 with the oneway. The competition is getting better all the time. We have another racer interested in the touring class as well. Maybe in your travels to other tracks you might mention how the touring class racing action is very good so we can get more competiton on the track Friday nights.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

The state on road series FSEARA next race will be at Strickland R/C park on 17-18June. Anyone planning on attending this race?


----------



## donny (Feb 21, 2006)

rcgen: I'm thinking about going.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I was thinking about it but not sure if I am ready for a 2 day race at that skill level lol.

Anyone going up to the track this week for practice?


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

You run 19t at HW so have enough skills to run the state race. It should be fun and you can check out the other touring guys in Fl. We need more racers from the J'ville area to come.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

How much are hotel rooms? I will see what I can get going around here lol

2 sets of tires there, right? New motor (I dont have any stock) Hmmm, would be a good time to go to Orlando on Friday and then make a weekend of it lol. I will see what the wife wants to do, maybe I can talk her into going shopping or something that way I can take the Blazer instead of my truck on the gas lol.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

There is a list of hotels at the other forum in the Florida racing section. There will be no practice Friday night so you will only need a one hotel stay. You can tech in two sets of tire new or used for each class you run. Strickland is pretty smooth you might get away with a used set for the quals then practice with a new set then use it for the main.


----------



## jkeeton (Jun 29, 2005)

Good News the Carpet has been shipped and our end of June start up looks to be good. Final deminsions of the track is 86x40


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Cool deal! Bear has my number, the only time I wont be available for sure is the weekend of the 24th other than that I am free any time if you guys need any help with anything.


----------



## donny (Feb 21, 2006)

Time to break out the foams!


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Time to order a carpet spec RDX!!!!!!!!!! I finally put the front belt back in my car.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I think I found the steering I was missing. Ackerman change. Only thing is rear was way loose then, but I think that was due more to the sand....hmmm there isnt any sand on carpet is there? bwahahahaha


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Only if you don't wipe your feet.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Weeeeeeeeeee*

Hmmm? The TC3 is now oneway equipped. I found a way to get some slop out of the front camber links and why the ballend was not tightening up in the caster block. Seem the special ballends are .004 undersize on the threaded end. No tightey uppy when the threads be that sloppy. They are now history replacesd with more relics out of my toolbox. Never throw away anything is my motto.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

2nd page? Kinda quiet out there. Weather looks good for tomorrow night. You around Mark? Ray? Hope to see you guys tomorrow night. Got my new radio...hope it works lol. Ordered a new battery pack too to see if thats the cause of lack of power...will probably pick up a new motor tomorrow if they have anything in to rule out that side also.


Going to be there but will be a little later than usual. My wife has an inservice on Friday and Saturday and doesnt get out until 4 I think so will be watching my daughter till she gets home. And next week will be gone to a wedding so tomorrow night is your last shot for 2 weeks to drive around me lol.


----------



## jkeeton (Jun 29, 2005)

The carpet is here, we have been moving racking and "lots of stuff" around we should be able to start laying carpet late next week or next weekend.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

dang, I am having to leave either Thursday or Friday for a wedding in GA and will be back Sunday morning. Really wanting to help but its my sister's wedding lol I will be free all of the week after though for whatever else needs to be done.

Eugene


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Heh heh heh*

Never give up in the main. A third is a third. :tongue: 

I finally concede that it's probably time for a new touring car. If the E-Bay gods are good to me, I'll have one soon. Hint, When listing on E-Bay. Be very careful with the spelling. Misspelled listings are very often totally overlooked hence right now I'm top bidder on a slightly used top of the line car with extras with no reserve for $.99. I love idiots. Yep thats nintynine cents. Do the initials fttc4 mean anything? Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

David Butts said:


> Never give up in the main. A third is a third. :tongue:
> 
> I finally concede that it's probably time for a new touring car. If the E-Bay gods are good to me, I'll have one soon. Hint, When listing on E-Bay. Be very careful with the spelling. Misspelled listings are very often totally overlooked hence right now I'm top bidder on a slightly used top of the line car with extras with no reserve for $.99. I love idiots. Yep thats nintynine cents. Do the initials fttc4 mean anything? Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Butts(tm)- And don't bid on anything without a pic or with low feedback. (mine's a 40,soon to be a 42) Also,watch out for those originating from Beijing,Ireland! LOL

BTW,is that the one w/a blue RX-7 bod?
-George


----------



## donny (Feb 21, 2006)

Dave: I'll sell you my Xray FK05. It's the one I have been racing with the last 5 weeks. It's fast on old tires and ballistic on new ones. The only thing wrong with it is the scratches on the bottom of the chassis.


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

not every one bids on something when they see it. they wait till the last second to bid on something so dont get to happy.


----------



## jkeeton (Jun 29, 2005)

Ok guys and gals here is the scoop, our first indoor carpet race will be held Saturday July 1st 2006, this will be our open house to show off the new track, gates will open at 12pm and racing will start at 6pm

On July 2nd we are going to have our annual 4th of July fire works show only this year we will be doing some racing. Everyone is welcome to come out and enjoy the BBQ, racing, and the awesome fireworks show that we put on. With well over 15000 pieces of fireworks it’s going to be bigger then ever. 

Time table
Both tracks mini and carpet will be open starting at 9am,
From 12pm to 2pm we will race Mini off road (note carpet track will be closed)
From 2pm to 3pm open practice carpet oval
From 3pm to 4pm open practice carpet on road
Racing starts at 4:30 at the end of racing I am guessing 8:30pm we will start the fireworks show.

We will be smoking BBQ all day long for lunch and dinner, anyone is welcome to come out and watch, race, and enjoy the show. 

Fee's
BBQ is 8.00 per person kids under 10 eat free
Fireworks show is 5.00 per car load
Racing will be 10.00 per entry

Any questions please email or call for details 
Jeff Keeton
904-866-7989
[email protected]


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Ok Bear, Donny, Superior or Jeff's? lol

And Jeff, what about practice on Wednesday or is Saturday the first day for everything?


----------



## jkeeton (Jun 29, 2005)

The track should be ready for open practice on Wed night, I will post after this weekend to make sure, I will have the carpet put down this weekend and I will start laying the track this weekend and finish it up on Monday Tuesday.


----------



## jkeeton (Jun 29, 2005)

Does Superior race Saturday or Sunday?? I forget


----------



## donny (Feb 21, 2006)

New92: Definitely Jeff's I better get my car ready.

jkeeton: I believe they race the first Sunday of the month. It's been 4 years since I've raced there so not exactly sure. See you there with my foams and Paragon. Just out of curiosity how hot is it in that building?


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

jkeeton said:


> The track should be ready for open practice on Wed night, I will post after this weekend to make sure, I will have the carpet put down this weekend and I will start laying the track this weekend and finish it up on Monday Tuesday.


I am leaving tomorrow for a wedding and all the hoopla, but will be back on Sunday. If you need any help on Monday, Tuesday, whenever let me know and I will ride over. I am off work till August so plenty of free time lol.


----------



## jkeeton (Jun 29, 2005)

Donny looking forward to it however keep the paragon at home LoL we will be allowing only odorless traction compounds, (something along the lines of jack the ripper)

This time of year the warehouse stays around 90 during the day and gets down to the upper 70's at night. We will be running fans and our normal warehouse ducted fans.

As for the help anytime you want to come by I am sure we can find something for you to do, I know we will need some help this weekend Saturday morning till 3pm and sunday all day. I have to sweep, and mop the floors and will need lots of help laying the carpet


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Just got back into town. Still working tomorrow (Sunday?) I will give a call over when I get up or either just ride over....


----------



## jkeeton (Jun 29, 2005)

Sounds good we will be working on the track all day today (sunday) and all the way up till Wed for open practice.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Oh my!*

Only if?









​


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

David if that's your future backyard I can't wait.When are you open- I know when you Lotto!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

BullFrog said:


> David if that's your future backyard I can't wait.When are you open- I know when you Lotto!!!!!!!!!!


Bill, Thats the track in Italy where the electric worlds are going to be run. If there was a track like that locally I'd even consider giving up oval racing. Well, Maybe for a month or two anyway.


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

OK guys the carpet track will be open for practice tonight? Anybody wanna try some rug?


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Whoa its going to be fun! Too bad we didnt get to run tonight due to no compound but BSing with people is fun too. They did a really good job laying the lanes out (hey, i helped lay the outside big pipes!! lol) Track is going to be tight but looks like it will make for some good close fun racing.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*La la la*

Slip slidin away, My car was slip slidin awaayyyy, Hope the track was better after the quick sweeping job. Two weeks from lastnight I'll be back with the totally rebuilt TC3. Nothing was left untouched. Should be a handfull to drive. 

New body too. See ya then


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Donny, what size spur are you using right now? And how small are you running your tires?


----------



## donny (Feb 21, 2006)

NEW92: I'm ran a 116x31 64p and started the new tires at 58mm.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Ok, I was just making rollout charts and figured I would print one for you too, so that you can just glance quickly


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Just thought about something last night lol. I still have my old kit in one piece. Dont have a great servo but still have another radio and receiver and ESC. One day I will pick up another Spektrum receiver. But for now going to put the asphault setup back on it and run it at HW every once in awhile. Track time is something I need lol. That way I can just keep the carpet setup on the T2.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*yippeeeee*

Oval racing is out for me this friday as the FOCARS race is saturday at Stricklands but I may run the touring car friday night. Will there be enough others? Pretty sure Marcus will be there as he seems to be the only real enthusiast(he's hooked), Ray has been getting the bug recently and Stoney is always up for some lefty righty action. 

Roll call

Me. and who else?


----------



## donny (Feb 21, 2006)

David Butts: I'll be there if I can get off work at a decent time.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I am trying to get my other car back together. If I can get it built and we are in town Friday night I will be there. If not, will be in 2 weeks after vacation time.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Whoop A$$*



New92 said:


> I am trying to get my other car back together. If I can get it built and we are in town Friday night I will be there.


I can't wait to beat on your old car with my old one. It'll be like old times.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

donny said:


> David Butts: I'll be there if I can get off work at a decent time.


Good deal Donny, I thought you were strictly carpet now. See ya there if it isn't rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, I just can't say the word.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

David Butts said:


> I can't wait to beat on your old car with my old one. It'll be like old times.


No joke lol.... I think I am regressing instead of progressing. But hey if race at least twice a week from now on by the time I am your age I might be able to finish a race without breaking!!

:thumbsup: :wave: :tongue: 

just kidding lol


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

**



New92 said:


> But hey if race at least twice a week from now on by the time I am your age I might be able to finish a race without breaking!!
> 
> :thumbsup: :wave: :tongue:


 


OUCH! That hurt to the bone:drunk:


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Cool video*

This years reedy race from a different perspective. Although run in a different direction, Our current layout is pretty close in size to this but look how fast these guys are. YIKES!

http://www.rc411.com/pages/xstream.php?video=15 view it and weep. Let it load and start by itself and it'll run without stopping if you have a highspeed enough connection.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Come on out*

Ok slackers, Who's racin tonight? Anyone interested in 10th scale pan onroad racing? Looks like a lot of guys are talking about it in other parts of the country. GTP or WC style bodies would work good and fly around our track. Think about it. Oh yeah and of course, The awesome traction of RC4LESS tires would stick'em like glue to the asphalt.


----------



## tallyrc (Jun 6, 2003)

david, where are you guys running onroad near jacksonville


----------



## donny (Feb 21, 2006)

tallyrc: Hobby Wrold Friday night. It's off 295 and 103rd. There is a new carpet track a little further north off New Kings Road. We are trying to get that going on Saturday evenings. Come on up the more the merrier.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Another track to run?*

Hey lefty righty dudes. Stricklands Park in Ormond Beach is running an onroad program this sunday, MB racing is hosting it and they do an awesome job with anything they do. Anyone interested in doing some stock or 19t touring out of town? Different racers, different track? I know it's a Sunday and it's darn early but the track is worth the time and the drive. 

Gates open at 6:00(yep a.m.:freak: ) and racing starts at 10:00.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Looks like the big guns on the west coast and south Florida is coming for this race. Its a good club race to see how you compare to some of the fastest guys in Florida. I am planning on going but the weather doesn't look to good. 70% of that stuff


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

Eugene. I just made up my mind. I'm riding down in the a.m. If it rains it rains. I got all my yard work done today.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I wished I set my alarm clock. By the time I woke up the wife asked me if I was going to church. It was to late then. I'll be there for the next one.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, I have the old car back together. Went for the test run around the garage and found out I dont like the way the esc acts. I remember now taking it out for a reason lol. I will be ordering another one and another spektrum receiver in a few weeks then will be back on the asphault for some melee on Friday nights. Then some carpet cleaning on Saturdays


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

Dave Butts(tm) you wonder why we have a low turn out for touring compared to Central Fla.? BMI, Corally, and Schumacher are right there to support their products, maybe they could work on some market development up this way.


----------



## stoneman (Jul 16, 2003)

well the 5800 looked good very close to my 19t motor eugene and I were hashin it out there for a little while I think I will try to get one. are you guys ready to go brushless?


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

This was the first night I ran the 5800 motor in the car and I ran a 7.43 final drive ratio. The recommended ratio is 7.30 and that's what I believe what they run at Speedline plus they race during the day. The motor wasn't close to the termall temp all night was 120~125. So a couple of more gears is possible. It looked like Stoney and I was same speed wise. That was a good comparison. Mark's car was hooked up in the turns which he was faster there. I had to get use to having no brakes or no drag you have from a brushed motor so I had to adjust my driving style. That last turn into the back stretch oval is a pain I had to let off half way after the apex to slow the car down when I get the turn right. Oh Tom's car or Mark's rental car was fast all night he was turning low 13's compared to my 14. So far the 19t and 5800bl motor seems to be close for touring. It will be good to see more 5800 to do a real comparision. So go ahead get them  

Region 4 on road is going to be held at Kissimmiee this year and there will be provisional stock brushless class. Guess what class I might be running? I'm planning on running this Friday see you there....

oh the 6 minutes thing...I had enough power and that's with two year old 3300's good call guys. Now we are in line with the rest of the touring tracks


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't they claim the brushless has the same cogging/braking effect as the brushed motor? I guess that's not true. My battery was dropping off at the 3.5 min mark in the main and I could see Eugene gaining on the straights. We should've sprayed some grape soda in the turns to make the traction more consistent like we did last Friday, especially since George made the effort to invest in a brand new sprayer for this purpose. It made a big difference. It took until the main for the traction to come up this past Friday. Last week we sprayed three bottles of grape soda in the infield section minus where the short oval section is.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

turnmarker said:


> Don't they claim the brushless has the same cogging/braking effect as the brushed motor? I guess that's not true. My battery was dropping off at the 3.5 min mark in the main and I could see Eugene gaining on the straights. We should've sprayed some grape soda in the turns to make the traction more consistent like we did last Friday, especially since George made the effort to invest in a brand new sprayer for this purpose. It made a big difference. It took until the main for the traction to come up this past Friday. Last week we sprayed three bottles of grape soda in the infield section minus where the short oval section is.


Mark- Actually,the "cogging/braking effect" is true-if you dialed in a drag brake profile in the speedo that's "equal" to a brushed motor. My guess is that Eugene had his dialed-out. It is probably why he didn't thermal last week,also. The heat buildup would have killed him at the 3 min mark. We also dial-out the drag brakes (and the normal ones) in the oval cars. I was wondering why you didn't go for the grape last week? LOL There's 8 bottles of Donny's fave brand (Fanta Grape) in the shed for you guys to use. 3-4 bottles should do the entire Onroad portion. Go for it!
-George


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

So if you want a little drag you'll thermal. That's not good. I'll stay with the brushes for a while.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

Who's planning on racing tomorrow night if it doesn't Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. precipppppppp, Downpppppppppppppp. Monsoooooooooo? Darn it! I can't say the word. Who's gonna race if the track ain't weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.?

If the track is dry who's going to race?:thumbsup:


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

I plan to be there. :tongue:


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Looks like those komodo dragons have some power for the road course. Tom was flying. I geared down to a 8.21 FDR with the brushless motor and my rear end was still loose. It was like I was running off road LOL. It probably time to rebuild my shocks and make the front end a little stiffer.


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

In the first qualifier the red (black flag racing sponsored) car handled perfectly. The lap times were consistent in the 14 seconds every lap with a slow motor. 

In the second qualifier I drove the green (grape soda/sugar water racing sponsored) car and it was tuned slightly different than the red and it took a while to get the car under control. The motor was the one Tom was running and had too much power even with 3300s. The consistent lap times vanished.

In the main the red car had one of the front shock rods bend and the bottom eyelet stripped out. The droop automatically readjusted itself causing the car to spin out when lifting in the tight corners. The spin was compounded with corner entry speeds being much higher than usual due to a bad fast dragon that had some serious rpm.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*13.1's for Tom and his rent a ride?*

I'm gonna be bringing the "Flaming ESC" racing TC3 to an onroad track near you soon. Thanks to the raffle I now have a total of three brand new sets of CS-27's and a new pack of good 3800's to run along with an assortment of older tires, batteries and motors. There's also one of the afformentioned Komodo Dragons in the box too. Jeremy has those in stock if anyone needs one. :thumbsup:


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Hello anyone here........Strickland's on road this Sunday....anybody.....hello.....LOL


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

:freak: There is life in the touring thread! Eugene, what time? Do they allow 4200s? I managed to ruin a couple of cells in my 3800 pack.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Strickland RC Park
Sunday Aug. 27, 2006

On-road racing
Gates open at 6am
Racing starts at 10am

Not sure about batteries. I am still using 3300's

I'll post the question on the thunder thread


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

How often does Stricklands race on Sunday? My Friday nights and Saturdays are pretty well screwed for racing but my Sundays are still open  and I still have my virgin tc3! Just need a set of asphalt tires for it and I,m good to go race somewhere anywhere ( within hour drive of Jax ) please send help I need to race ............sorry I was startin to looooose it there. Gonna go play with my offroad truck in the back yard for awhile


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

Fl Flash said:


> How often does Stricklands race on Sunday? My Friday nights and Saturdays are pretty well screwed for racing but my Sundays are still open  and I still have my virgin tc4! Just need a set of asphalt tires for it and I,m good to go race somewhere anywhere ( within hour drive of Jax ) please send help I need to race ............sorry I was startin to looooose it there. Gonna go play with my offroad truck in the back yard for awhile


Lee, they race on the fourth sunday of the month. Gates open at 6:00 and racing starts at 10:00. Yep, In the morning. Tons of traction and the layout is fun and tries your technical course driving skills. There are always enough racers for a stock and 19t class so there is a class for everyone. I raced stock there in July and had a blast.


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

*Thanks Dave B.*

Fourth Sunday of the month? not gonna last that long  maybe seeing how I have to work this Sat. boss will let me sneak out early Friday  
Race truck on short track  maybe try out TC too! Fixed timing 19T ? uhh dont have one of those? C2s still the motor to run?


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

Fl Flash said:


> maybe try out TC too! Fixed timing 19T ? uhh dont have one of those? C2s still the motor to run?


It's got to be fixed timing but there are several motor choices now. The venerable C2 is still a good one but the new Komodo Dragon(Jeremy has'em) is blistering fast as well as the more expensive but equally as fast, Checkpoint money motor.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Lee you'll enjoy it at Stricklands. It's alot of fun. I ran there last month and Mel said the layout might change a little to accommodate the growing nitro class. They had all sorts of classes and almost a full field from novice, stock, 19t, nitro, 1/12 and pan. Yes 6 cell pan cars...man those were the days...maybe we can convince some of the touring guys all 4-5 of guys to come down sometime. LOl


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

I had a pleasent afternoon practicing at HW with my TC3 after about six packs I,m pretty sure I have determined what all falls off, comes loose and breaks on a onroad car  Lottsa Fun!


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Hmm?*



Fl Flash said:


> I had a pleasent afternoon practicing at HW with my TC3 after about six packs I,m pretty sure I have determined what all falls off, comes loose and breaks on a onroad car  Lottsa Fun!


Lee, I know a good way for you to have fun with that TC3, Put a latemodel body and some RC4LESS foams on it and come on down to Ocala next saturday for some indoor dirt oval action. You buy the tires and I have a spare body albeit in rough shape you can use, I guarantee a good time. Clifford Kline will be there so good laughs are almost a shoe in.


----------



## Lon (Oct 25, 2006)

66 pages of Touring car talk and then silence 

I am going to be moving to the area, and the Hobby World track will be only a few miles away. I am really looking forward to racing there. 

Maybe the prospect of beating up on the new guy will bring back some of the Touring Car excitment <G> Actually , beating up on the new guy wont be much of an accomplishment, since I am not very fast. But nontheless, I really enjoy it.
Dust off those cars and get them ready, I will be there with my T2's in January.

See ya then,

Lon


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey Lon

Hopefully the new year will have racers cleaning the dust off their touring cars. Don't be a stranger when you arrive to Jacksonville and the track...


----------



## turnmarker (Apr 20, 2006)

Lon, come on over to the Monster mile discussion in hobbytalk. Here's the link
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1767570#post1767570

This discussion will keep you up to date.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*It's 2007 Already?*

Ok boys and girls. I think it's time for a 2007 version of this thread. What'ya think?


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

make it sundays..............


----------

